# Orange Circle Of Tone



## solarburn

Lets get all the Orange amp owners in here to show off their Orange flavored amps, clips/vids and pics or just to gush about having one. I've seen a lot of you out there.

My first Orange was a Rocker 30 head. I rocked it for a short time before moving on to my DSL50. It was just a hair too dark for me. Having said that I had a real tough time letting it go. I found some great tones in it but I had an opportunity to get me a DSL50 and I pulled the trigger. I couldn't have both. I would love to have another if I ever get the chance.

My current Orange is a OR15. With this amp I could afford to add it to my amp stable. To me it is a cross between a Marshall and an Orange. What a fun amp to play especially for someone who loves Vintage Marshall and Orange flavor.

Now if I can record myself playing just with an IPAD 2 or Flip Cam using a cheap Squier Strat at home being raw as shit with all my turds out there for everyone to see and hear...the rest of you can too. Most importantly please join the circle and get your Orange amps in here however you want. For those that don't know my taste of music it's Classic, Southern Fried and Hard rock from the late 60's all the way to the Cock Rock 80's. Black Sabbath is my fav band especially The Ozzy era. I have many others and they vary.

If this is too long quit listening. I haven't figured out how to edit using the IPAD 2 and YT. My puter died and with it my ability to edit. Part is OR15 only and some is boosted with my TOD pedal. I say so in the vid.

[ the OR15 with and without my TOD pedal. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darth Federer

I don't have an Orange but I enjoyed your video. Nice playing. Is that the Timmy overdrive pedal you are using?


----------



## solarburn

Darth Federer said:


> I don't have an Orange but I enjoyed your video. Nice playing. Is that the Timmy overdrive pedal you are using?



It's Danelectro's clone of the Timmy. I don't have a Timmy to compare to but read countless reviews of guys that have both plus Danelectro quit making it in short order and made a version 2 which had circuit changes. I can't even find a version 1 to buy now. I got mine brand new for $40 and it has been awesome with all my amps. It's really good with the OR15 I'm finding but I like it without boosting too. Mostly how I play it. Did you like how it sounded with the pedal? Oh and TOD is short for Transparent Over Drive. The full name of the pedal is the Cool Cat series CT0-1 Transparent OD.

Now go get an Orange!


----------



## IbanezMark

I just have the Tiny Terror right now. I'd certainly like to add another Orange to the stable, especially an OR50 or something similar.


----------



## solarburn

IbanezMark said:


> I just have the Tiny Terror right now. I'd certainly like to add another Orange to the stable, especially an OR50 or something similar.



I tried it before the OR15 and it fit my zone really well. I would take it anytime. I demoed it in head format and 12in/10in combos and liked all versions. The cleans on it are better than on the OR15 especially when rolling off guitar volume.

What cab/speakers do you play or like with it?

Clips or its a Bugera!


----------



## mk2 steve

I like Orange a lot, love the Rocker 30, am contemplating getting a Rockerverb Mk2 at some point


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I had an Orange AD30 clone. Single channel.
I miss it already


----------



## solarburn

mk2 steve said:


> I like Orange a lot, love the Rocker 30, am contemplating getting a Rockerverb Mk2 at some point



Man you see how much those cost new? Ouch! Course I'm a broke bastard. Great amps though.

A Rockerverb would look real good in this thread.


----------



## Stringjunkie

So, my PC is down. If I record a crappy iPhone vid, how do I get it on here?


----------



## IbanezMark

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I tried it before the OR15 and it fit my zone really well. I would take it anytime. I demoed it in head format and 12in/10in combos and liked all versions. The cleans on it are better than on the OR15 especially when rolling off guitar volume.
> 
> What cab/speakers do you play or like with it?
> 
> Clips or its a Bugera!



I have a pair of model 1982 cabs with 100W Celestions. Total overkill for the Orange, but it's what I always used with my 100 watters. 

I think I may actually have some clips of it somewhere.


----------



## solarburn

Stringjunkie said:


> So, my PC is down. If I record a crappy iPhone vid, how do I get it on here?



If the phone works like the IPAD there is an option to place video on YT. You need a YT account to connect it to then its straight forward. Once it's done uploading on YT just copy and paste the URL here on the thread.

Man I hope you figure out. I want to hear your amp...crappy recording or not!LOL


----------



## solarburn

IbanezMark said:


> I have a pair of model 1982 cabs with 100W Celestions. Total overkill for the Orange, but it's what I always used with my 100 watters.
> 
> I think I may actually have some clips of it somewhere.


 
Grab them clips! Hell I'm using a 412 loaded with GB's and love how it sounds. Such a tiny wee head on a 412 haha.

Good Gawd 400 watts!

That had to sink in...


----------



## Rozman62

As some of you know I picked this up last week for $1000. I think I finally found my amp of amps. I rehearsed with it the other night and was told to turn down. (master on .5/gain @ 1:00) Other guys were impressed with the tone. I like simple amps which is why my favorite amp up to my Orange baptism has been my '79 JMP-2204. I tried the natural channel straight up and it was good. Also added a 10 band EQ as well as univox and delay with great results. Then I shut all that off and tried several different OD's with various gain levels-no bad tone there either. For the dirty channel I dialed in the following setting for both strats and LP.

Treble 1:00
Mid 12-1:00
Bass 11:00
Gain 1:00
Master To taste

Can't wait to gig with it. I have JJ glass end to end on it. I am pretty big on NOS pre-amp tubes right now so I will start researching the recommended tubes but for now I leave as is with big thumbs up on this amp. Do not have ability to record but I play for a Budweiser sponsored band with many shows being recorded so will post up something when I can. I like darker sounding amps especially with single coils so this amp will see some use. I have 4 other amps so they will go idle until my honeymoon phase is completed.


----------



## Mike_LA

*
Got a Tiny Terror but wanted an effects loop so I sold the TT and got a Dark Terror. Thought I could lower the gain by lowering the preamp tubes, result lower volume, still too much gain, sold it, got a micro terror, nice but NOT a TT. Finally replaced my Tiny Terror and all is right with the world again . . .​*


----------



## solarburn

There's that sexy beast! Welcome to the Circle. Nice amp! Look forward to some footage of you and the amp in action then. You had the amp barely cracked open and told to turn down? .5? Hope you get to turn it up here and there. I know you have to deal with house systems and sound guys but hell that amp doesn't really get go'n till about 3 or 4 on the knob. Are you going to attenuate when playing out?

I've got some ANOS in my preamp section. V1 is a Matsushita D getter(hairy Mullard)V2 is a Dario Miniwatt and then the PI is a Telefunken now. 

Thanks for the pic too!


----------



## solarburn

Mike_LA said:


> *
> Got a Tiny Terror but wanted an effects loop so I sold the TT and got a Dark Terror. Thought I could lower the gain by lowering the preamp tubes, result lower volume, still too much gain, sold it, got a micro terror, nice but NOT a TT. Finally replaced my Tiny Terror and all is right with the world again . . .​*



So what you're saying is you ended up with another TT right?


----------



## Rozman62

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There's that sexy beast! Welcome to the Circle. Nice amp! Look forward to some footage of you and the amp in action then. You had the amp barely cracked open and told to turn down? .5? Hope you get to turn it up here and there. I know you have to deal with house systems and sound guys but hell that amp doesn't really get go'n till about 3 or 4 on the knob. Are you going to attenuate when playing out?
> 
> I've got some ANOS in my preamp section. V1 is a Matsushita D getter(hairy Mullard)V2 is a Dario Miniwatt and then the PI is a Telefunken now.
> 
> Thanks for the pic too!



Solar-Just realized we have similiar equip. You have a 2203 over a Avatar cab. My favorite setup has been a 2204 over an Avatar cab. I think my next toy is an attenuator. The Orange and 2204 sound good but better at 4+ then I clearly need one as I simply can't get up to that volume in the clubs I play. They are expensive and I want one that doesn't change my tone. I have not done any search yet but will soon. Any quick recommendations?


----------



## solarburn

Lets include Orange cabs too. I haven't had the pleasure of using their 412 with V30's yet but I hear they sound great with Marshall's too. I've demoed using their 112 cabs with V30's. 

GC here had a TT set up with 2 of them and that was the first time I got to play a TT. It sounded awesome. I liked that set up better than the 112 combo with the H30 which I got to crank in the store. 

I had a 412 with H30's and after awhile I changed my mind on it. Great low end but the mids and highs were a bit fizzy/harsh to my ears. My DSL wouldn't mesh with it like I wanted. Anyways would love to get one of the Orange PPC412's with V30's.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Cool idea for a thread solarburn!

I did a quick recording of my #4 last night, this was after happy hour so its a little sloppy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8MtTH32InE]Orange#4 Test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Loved it man! So throaty and meaty. Thanks for playing along man and you win the thread just because you played "Snow Blind and Hard Road" from my fav band ever!


----------



## acidvoodoo

Haha, sweet I won!

I'm glad I picked up the #4, really like the little beast, so thick sounding and it can dial in alot of great tones. I almost went with the OR15 but I got the #4 new for a price I could not pass up. I can definitely hear the similarities between the two in your clip...great amps


----------



## Grunch

The Rockerverb MkII is a killer amp!


----------



## solarburn

Rozman62 said:


> Solar-Just realized we have similiar equip. You have a 2203 over a Avatar cab. My favorite setup has been a 2204 over an Avatar cab. I think my next toy is an attenuator. The Orange and 2204 sound good but better at 4+ then I clearly need one as I simply can't get up to that volume in the clubs I play. They are expensive and I want one that doesn't change my tone. I have not done any search yet but will soon. Any quick recommendations?


That's awesome man and we both had to have the R30 too. Uncanny!LOL

Well the only attenuater I've used is the Dr Z Airbrake which I originally got for my Z Monza. When I used it on that amp it changed tone and dynamics too much. 

Funny thing is even though the DSL50 doesn't need attenuation I used the Airbrake on it and it sounded fine tone wise. It didn't mess with it like it did with the Monza. It's rated to handle amps up to 50watts. Not recommended for 100 watters ran hard. I don't use it at all if you think you might want to try it Ill make you a good deal no obligation. Totally up to you. I dont need to sell it.

There are a lot out there. Check it out and see what you find. Look at reviews and ask about. Mine isn't going anywhere so if you do at any time just let me know. Are you in the States or across the pond?


----------



## solarburn

acidvoodoo said:


> Haha, sweet I won!
> 
> I'm glad I picked up the #4, really like the little beast, so thick sounding and it can dial in alot of great tones. I almost went with the OR15 but I got the #4 new for a price I could not pass up. I can definitely hear the similarities between the two in your clip...great amps



Yeah I liked the sound of that #4. I haven't played it yet but it does not disappoint. Man these low watt Oranges just plain rock! Mine is looser. It has a touch of sag here and there. I can hear how the JR is tighter. I actually enjoy the looser feel on the OR cause it really targeted the blues/classic rock I wanted to play plus it definitely does a naughty hard rock tone just not tight like many want. It doesn't flab or fart so I'm happy.


----------



## IbanezMark

Here's a rough recording of a jam with the TT. Probably had my '79 strat plugged in but I can't remember for sure. 

https://soundcloud.com/mark-krzyzanowski/only-when-shes-drunk


----------



## acidvoodoo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Man these low watt Oranges just plain rock! Mine is looser. It has a touch of sag here and there. I can hear how the JR is tighter.



Hell ya they do!!! I had my Naga Viper on during the sabbath stuff, that may have enhanced the tightness a bit. No doubt thats one of the #4's qualities though.


----------



## solarburn

IbanezMark said:


> Here's a rough recording of a jam with the TT. Probably had my '79 strat plugged in but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mark-krzyzanowski/only-when-shes-drunk



There's that throaty rock tone these lil guys have. Man you can here that signature tone. That was really cool and sounded great. Way to cut loose! I still want a TT. Your tunes kept playing so I'm still listening. I likey.

Bad ass stuff Mark!


----------



## solarburn

I figured out how to trim video on the IPAD! YEE Haw! No more long ass videos of 
me. 

Ok carry on until the Orange gets here...


----------



## RiverRatt

I'm sorry... I read the title and the gamer in me flashed back to Diablo or Baldur's Gate. 

+1 Intelligence
+1 Street Creds
+1 Strength
+1 Power Chords
-1 Back Pain
-2 Not a Marshall


----------



## solarburn

RiverRatt said:


> I'm sorry... I read the title and the gamer in me flashed back to Diablo or Baldur's Gate.
> 
> +1 Intelligence
> +1 Street Creds
> +1 Strength
> +1 Power Chords
> -1 Back Pain
> -2 Not a Marshall


----------



## rmlevasseur

I love the Orange tone but have never owned one. It seems to me though that the way they are voiced they would get kinda lost in a live setting. Anyone experience this? Been contemplating a Tiny for a long time.


----------



## IbanezMark

rmlevasseur said:


> I love the Orange tone but have never owned one. It seems to me though that the way they are voiced they would get kinda lost in a live setting. Anyone experience this? Been contemplating a Tiny for a long time.



A buddy of mine has a 100 Rockerverb that gets completely lost in the mix, but I attribute that to his lack of knowing how to EQ an amp in a band mix. IME, the Oranges are a fire breathing rock machine that is basically the red headed stepchild of a Marshall. It that gritty british amp tone that cuts like a knife.


----------



## thrawn86

I might get flamed for this one but I prefer Crate to Orange.


----------



## solarburn

thrawn86 said:


> I might get flamed for this one but I prefer Crate to Orange.



Starchild approves!


----------



## Apocalypsedude

rmlevasseur said:


> I love the Orange tone but have never owned one. It seems to me though that the way they are voiced they would get kinda lost in a live setting. Anyone experience this? Been contemplating a Tiny for a long time.




I've been the proud owner of a Rocker 30 head for the past seven years, and can assure you, it does not get lost in the mix with a band. Those mids just punch right through. Run it through a Vintage 30 4X12 and it will kill. Mine smokes my bandmate's 50 watt JCM 900 head on a regular basis, makes his amp sound thin and muffled in comparison. My only beef is that it has no effects loop, but then again, the tone is so pure and the Dirty channel is so crunchy by itself, you really don't need any pedals with it, I do wish it took a boost into the front end a bit better (gets a bit noisy sometimes when boosted, but I can live with it). Over on the Orange forum, the Rocker 30's get a lot of love, if anyone owns one, you would be wise to hold on to it, as it is discontinued and one of the most sought after Oranges out there. Most people that get rid of their's end up regretting it, Aside from a JCM800 or a JMP, I have not heard a more "in your face" stock dirty sound on an amp.


----------



## solarburn

Well I'm fucking board(fret)and I don't know when to stop. EC1000 with 85' in the bridge. Straight in.

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb8qZC94p2o[/ame]


----------



## Rozman62

I gigged with Orange Rocker 30 with 1x12 cab last night for the first time and received many tone compliments. I ran settings as outlined in post #13. I could not get the volume above 1. It was a small room and I cut thru the mix no problem. My strat sounded good for the 1st set but finished the night using my SG which sounded even better.

Solarburn-Mytone was very close to your 1st clip but maybe with a little less gain. I got the tone I have heard in my head for awhile now. I gig again tonight for part 2. Why the fuck I didn't get an Orange years ago is beyond me. Overlooked them I guess. Thanks for the thread start. I now have a place to vent my tone. I will get eventually get clips out.


----------



## solarburn

Rozman62 said:


> I gigged with Orange Rocker 30 with 1x12 cab last night for the first time and received many tone compliments. I ran settings as outlined in post #13. I could not get the volume above 1. It was a small room and I cut thru the mix no problem. My strat sounded good for the 1st set but finished the night using my SG which sounded even better.
> 
> Solarburn-Mytone was very close to your 1st clip but maybe with a little less gain. I got the tone I have heard in my head for awhile now. I gig again tonight for part 2. Why the fuck I didn't get an Orange years ago is beyond me. Overlooked them I guess. Thanks for the thread start. I now have a place to vent my tone. I will get eventually get clips out.



Awesome results!

Just like certain Marshall's standout so do Orange's. Having both in your stable shows you know what sounds and feels good to play. Both have signature voices. The audience wins.

Look forward to hearing the R30!


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltZn3PRM6WA]Orange dark terror - YouTube[/ame] i know, sloppy playing, but i was just messing around with a new riff. the vert cab has celestion 75's


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adEPZkHWvv8]Orange dark terror - YouTube[/ame] dont laugh cause it was just thrown togther


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6cy7nbsxUQ]Jam2 - YouTube[/ame] this was a little freestyle, i had one of those zoom multi fx pedals (and yes it sux ass) but i was courious to see what the orange sounded like with FX. the drum patterns really blow.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Nice representation of the DkT, the low volume tones on this amp are sweet! You were on the 7w? I've only Played that a couple times, I like the extra bottom of the 15w.


----------



## woodddj

Yea, I was in 7watt. The volume was set at about 9 o'clock. I couldn't get to loud cause the wife was in the other room watching tv. I hardly ever use 15watts cause I like the dirt at low volumes


----------



## woodddj

Every once in a while, I'll hook it up to the 4x12 and crank it in the 15 mode. But I'm not the boss of the house and can only do that when the wife is not at home.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I use 15w at the same volume levels you were playing at or lower even quite a bit. It's a bit more bottom to it is all


----------



## woodddj

Stringjunkie said:


> I use 15w at the same volume levels you were playing at or lower even quite a bit. It's a bit more bottom to it is all



On my DT. to get the same amount of grit and gain in 15 watt, I have to crank the volume a little more. By the time i crank it, bedroom levels are gone.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Do you still have the factory JJs? I changed the V1 to Tung Sol, great improvement.


----------



## solarburn

Aboot F'n time!LOL

Excellent riffage woodddj and it sounded bad ass!

Most of my clips now have been done at low volume 7watts cause it kills the IPAD if I get loud. Usually you can hear me strum'n the strings while I'm playing depicting how low I have the volume. The amp definitely opens up when goosed and especially on 15 watts.

I'm just all goosed someone did some clips! More please!

Sounded great woodddj! The heavier side.


----------



## woodddj

I recorded those clips with a iPhone , so I know what you are talking about. If I crank the amp, the sound clips and distorts on the recording. This weekend I'll try to do another clip. Only this time I'll put a little more thought into what I'm gonna record, and not just slap something together. I'll use my 4x12 to get a better sound.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> I recorded those clips with a iPhone , so I know what you are talking about. If I crank the amp, the sound clips and distorts on the recording. This weekend I'll try to do another clip. Only this time I'll put a little more thought into what I'm gonna record, and not just slap something together. I'll use my 4x12 to get a better sound.



I was rocked! That's a mean fucking lil' amp for sure. What speakers are in the 412?

Definitely want to hear more.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Really? You used the video camera? How do you post it afterward?
I would like to do something but I'm computer illiterate...


----------



## woodddj

Once you make a video, tap the lower left hand menu. It will give you a list of options, tap send to YouTube. Once it's uploaded to your YouTube account, just copy the address in the search bar at the top, then paist it in the comment box of the thread


----------



## woodddj

The 412 has 2 celestion 75's and 2 g12t "hot" 100's in x pattern. For the style I normally play, they suit me fine.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> The 412 has 2 celestion 75's and 2 g12t "hot" 100's in x pattern. For the style I normally play, they suit me fine.




Yeah I can see those serving your stuff well. Cool. I was curious.


----------



## woodddj

Maybe I'm just destened not to own a OR15. I was saving my money to get one and ran across a good deal on the dark terror so I got it. Spent what money i had so i Had to start over saving my money to buy a OR15. once again, i was in search but stumbled across a Jim root terror, so I bought it. Fuck it!! I give up....oh well, at least I will have two badass orange amps. My attemp to buy a OR15 is over, because I'm gonna take this as a sign, not to get a OR15


----------



## woodddj

I'm gonna run them two sons-a-bitches stereo thru my 1960B


----------



## solarburn

I think you made the right choice for what I've heard you playing. Remember the OR15 is looser and the JR/DT will be tighter. That's why I say the OR is a great vintage rock amp cause of that looser feel. You'll cover more ground with the JR. Both of those will be killer. 

Let us know what you think of the JR compared to the DT and of course clips please.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> I'm gonna run them two sons-a-bitches stereo thru my 1960B


----------



## solarburn

I still want a TT although I may get the Dual Terror instead so if I get to gigging again I can use it more readily. Be down the road though cause I am tapped out for awhile due to daughters and their dental work!:eek2:


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I think you made the right choice for what I've heard you playing. Remember the OR15 is looser and the JR/DT will be tighter. That's why I say the OR is a great vintage rock amp cause of that looser feel. You'll cover more ground with the JR. Both of those will be killer.
> 
> Let us know what you think of the JR compared to the DT and of course clips please.



i still wouldnt mind having the OR15. i am 42, and my taste of music is all over the board. its true that my main music of choice is metal, but i also grew up with bands like eddy money, kansas, marshall tucker, little river band, bad company and molly hatchet. and thats the main reason i was looking at the OR15. ive got the metal amps to cover my godsmack and slipknot , but later down the road i might end up buying a looser amp to cover the older stuff. its just going to be a while though.


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I still want a TT although I may get the Dual Terror instead so if I get to gigging again I can use it more readily. Be down the road though cause I am tapped out for awhile due to daughters and their dental work!:eek2:



i have had the tiny terror and the dual terror, stupid me sold both.  but if you are going to buy one, i would stongly sugest the dual terror. it is a far better sounding amp than the tiny terror. even though the dual terror has a tiny terror side, it sounded better. had a fuller, thicker tone than the original tiny terror. the original tiny terror has a thin tone, compared to the dual terror. i guess with the two extra 84's, it thinkens up the tone. and as far as the dental work......my son just got his braces off, so i know the expence you are going thru. with no more ortho visits, im a $100 richer at the end of the month.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> i have had the tiny terror and the dual terror, stupid me sold both.  but if you are going to buy one, i would stongly sugest the dual terror. it is a far better sounding amp than the tiny terror. even though the dual terror has a tiny terror side, it sounded better. had a fuller, thicker tone than the original tiny terror. the original tiny terror has a thin tone, compared to the dual terror. i guess with the two extra 84's, it thinkens up the tone. and as far as the dental work......my son just got his braces off, so i know the expence you are going thru. with no more ortho visits, im a $100 richer at the end of the month.


 
You're another owner/player that says the same thing about the Dual Terror. I've heard really good things about it and I agree about 4 EL84's giving it a more robust footprint plus it will have plenty of clean headroom where the TT can't. The OR has even less clean headroom.

Yeah woodddj my girls have had too many cavities as well as one of them needing 2 crowns after today's visit. That's $300 more added onto $800 already and that's with insurance. I couldn't afford it without. This happened over the last month and my youngest had a birthday in November, Jesus's birthday now and then my oldest BD's first week in January. Im a single Dad & play money for any of us is so tight right now and you know for me I'm on the bottom of the list. Another reason why I thoroughly enjoy having the OR. Pretty damn grateful!


----------



## solarburn

Alright my Orange Bruthers. Gimme some feedback on how this pedal mixes with my OR15... going for no more than a hard rock tone as far as gain. I'm using my good ear buds to listen to it. Sounds like shit through the IPAD speaker. Trebly.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p-ryTX5OpBY]Another amp and Hot Plexi - YouTube[/ame]

Amp volume is barely on and it's at 7 watts. Lots of pick & string noise. Sorry. Gain is at noon. My guitar has a new 57B which of course is an active. I've turned down guitar volume for a mid gain tone. The pedal is a Joyo Hot Plexi and it is just mildly boosting. I am using a bit of saturation from it but it is really set low. Pedal volume is a hair over unity.


----------



## woodddj

That was sweet! That really makes me want a OR15, but im gonna have to wait a while before im able to get one. I have never boosted my amps, always just use the amps natural distortion or a good'o boss mt-2 on the clean channel. I have a boss DS-1, but didn't like the sound of it thru my amp. My friend borrowed my DT and did a A/B test between the DT and his JR. He used a maxon 808 and said the DT didn't sound as good as the JR did boosted. when he plays, he boost his JR all the time. Later down the road I might borrow his maxon to test it myself. but as it sound right now, I'm really happy with the tone that I'm getting on it's own.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> That was sweet! That really makes me want a OR15, but im gonna have to wait a while before im able to get one. I have never boosted my amps, always just use the amps natural distortion or a good'o boss mt-2 on the clean channel. I have a boss DS-1, but didn't like the sound of it thru my amp. My friend borrowed my DT and did a A/B test between the DT and his JR. He used a maxon 808 and said the DT didn't sound as good as the JR did boosted. when he plays, he boost his JR all the time. Later down the road I might borrow his maxon to test it myself. but as it sound right now, I'm really happy with the tone that I'm getting on it's own.



Thanks for the input man. Just want to make sure my ears are able to distinguish good sounds.LOL 

Like I said the IPAD's external speaker tells me nothing. Using my earbuds the playback sounds way different and I get a much fuller translation of the audio. I'll use my ear buds from now on.LOL

I like to boost but only mildly. I don't want to take away from the amp what I like. I like just the amp tone too. Both sound awesome to me. I like the way the Hot Plexi mixes with it. The Dano too. That's all I use as far as boosts now. I do want the new 2012 Carl Martin single channel Plexitone though. Prolly add it to my collection. One of these days...LOL


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> but as it sound right now, I'm really happy with the tone that I'm getting on it's own.



This is the payoff. What really matters.

If I like my tone chances are Ill play like I like it which is much different than how I play when I don't like an anemic tone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Alright my Orange Bruthers. Gimme some feedback on how this pedal mixes with my OR15... going for no more than a hard rock tone as far as gain. I'm using my good ear buds to listen to it. Sounds like shit through the IPAD speaker. Trebly.
> 
> Another amp and Hot Plexi - YouTube
> 
> Amp volume is barely on and it's at 7 watts. Lots of pick & string noise. Sorry. Gain is at noon. My guitar has a new 57B which of course is an active. I've turned down guitar volume for a mid gain tone. The pedal is a Joyo Hot Plexi and it is just mildly boosting. I am using a bit of saturation from it but it is really set low. Pedal volume is a hair over unity.



The pedal sounds good! Have you tried 5751's in place of the 12AX7's? I was just reading about them and it got me thinking about the OR15 and the excess of gain it has. I like a low classic crunch which can be achieved on 1 on the OR15 gain knob, anything above that goes to distortion quick to my ears. The 5751's might give the OR15 more head room so you can get higher on the gain dial. Heres what I read about them:

One of Stevie Ray Vaughn’s favorite tubes was the 5751 preamp tube. With 30% less amplification than a 12AX7, but 100% interchangeable, an amp using the 5751 preamp tube creates a creamier and smoother tone than with a 12AX7. If your amp has too much gain, the 5751 is the perfect choice to "calm" the amp down and get more break-up without all the volume.

I dont know. Is there a benefit here?


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> The pedal sounds good! Have you tried 5751's in place of the 12AX7's? I was just reading about them and it got me thinking about the OR15 and the excess of gain it has. I like a low classic crunch which can be achieved on 1 on the OR15 gain knob, anything above that goes to distortion quick to my ears. The 5751's might give the OR15 more head room so you can get higher on the gain dial. Heres what I read about them:
> 
> One of Stevie Ray Vaughn’s favorite tubes was the 5751 preamp tube. With 30% less amplification than a 12AX7, but 100% interchangeable, an amp using the 5751 preamp tube creates a creamier and smoother tone than with a 12AX7. If your amp has too much gain, the 5751 is the perfect choice to "calm" the amp down and get more break-up without all the volume.
> 
> I dont know. Is there a benefit here?



I did try it and funny you mention SRV. If the stories are true he liked a certain Black Plated version of which I have. Costly buggers too. It sounds awesome. Be better in a Fender though. It didn't back it off a whole lot but added some smoothness to it when saturated. Guitar roll off was a bit more noticeable.

I can run amp volume up high and then bring in gain. This gives you the ability to get cleaner headroom and find a saturation level wanted. Now if unable to get saturation and cleans desired you can boost for more saturation keeping your level of clean intact. To switch between them all you have to do is click the pedal off. Add to this guitar roll off while pedal is on you can reach more in between break up tones. 

It's not so hard to tame this beast. No doubt it is full of it.LOL I wouldn't do it using a 5751 personally. The effect was minimal with mine. Some 5751's can be real strong. Others not so much. Depends on the tube itself. I prefer to reach my cleans by roll off or setting it up like mentioned above with a pedal. The 5751 I have though is the best I've had tone wise. Really good. I've had some noisy 5751's too. Generally with the amps I play it isn't ideal or doesn't pan out.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I like a low classic crunch which can be achieved on 1 on the OR15 gain knob, anything above that goes to distortion quick to my ears.



Are you sure you use gain Paul?

I can't play right now but I have to reference what 1 on the gain knob sounds like. Soon as everyone's up.

I noticed when more volume is added the saturation cleans up. Did you test the amp out at low volume and find too much hair on it? It will clean up adding volume while staying at low volume it sounds dirtier.

You know what I could do is try some low gain Classic Crunch tones and see if I can find something you like. Otherwise you may have to pass on it. You are correct it does have a lot of gain and low on the dial so it does take more work reaching a toneful level of crunch like I think you are talking about. You have a reference tune or sound bite of a crunch I can try to get?


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Are you sure you use gain Paul?
> 
> I can't play right now but I have to reference what 1 on the gain knob sounds like. Soon as everyone's up.
> 
> I noticed when more volume is added the saturation cleans up. Did you test the amp out at low volume and find too much hair on it? It will clean up adding volume while staying at low volume it sounds dirtier.
> 
> You know what I could do is try some low gain Classic Crunch tones and see if I can find something you like. Otherwise you may have to pass on it. You are correct it does have a lot of gain and low on the dial so it does take more work reaching a toneful level of crunch like I think you are talking about. You have a reference tune or sound bite of a crunch I can try to get?



haha Right! Gain is low generally like Heartbreaker - Zep or Shake A Leg - ACDC for examples and then I use a pedal to push it further when needed for something heavier or lead. I did try the OR15 at lower level than I should, I wanna get back there and try it in a non Orange cab a little louder. I was just surprised how quickly the gain went up the dial. Thanks Joe!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> haha Right! Gain is low generally like Heartbreaker - Zep or Shake A Leg - ACDC for examples and then I use a pedal to push it further when needed for something heavier or lead. I did try the OR15 at lower level than I should, I wanna get back there and try it in a non Orange cab a little louder. I was just surprised how quickly the gain went up the dial. Thanks Joe!



Gotcha! I'll hone in on that zone and see where my dials are set to get there.

Yeah there is quite a bit of difference in saturation level when the volume hits 11 am and up. Even 10am and up. Everyone who plays the OR15 says the same thing. It's true. The gain comes in quick but can be slowed up with some amp volume. I say some. Take that with a grain of salt.

It can definitely get filthy.


----------



## woodddj

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yresrYahreo[/ame] yes i know, sloppy playing but i dont realy give a shit. this is just to give you an idea how it sounds. no pedals, not a damn thing. it is on its own, plug and play. I WAS USING A 2X12 VERT CAB WITH THIS. VOLUME WAS VERY LOW, ON THE FIRST MARK. IN 7 WATT MODE.


----------



## woodddj

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMdZIxH1o0c[/ame] yes i know, sloppy playing but i dont realy give a shit. this is just to give you an idea how it sounds. no pedals, not a damn thing. it is on its own, plug and play. I WAS USING A 4X12 CAB, VOLUME WAS ABOUT 1/4 THE WAY UP ON 7WATT MODE


----------



## woodddj

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzXEYt8oj5Q[/ame] just cleaned it up a bit. the cleans are decent but if a little chorus and delay was added, it would be awesome! havent tried that yet, but give me a few days and i will add some thru the loop


----------



## acidvoodoo

Your videos don't work dude, youtube says they are private.


----------



## solarburn

Yeah woodddj. Vids are all set at private. I set mine as unlisted so only those with a link can view them. That way I keep it right here. Course if you want you set 
it as public and everyone can view it all over da world.


----------



## woodddj

There ya go. I think I might have fixed it.


----------



## solarburn

Sounded a bit distant so I put my earbuds on. Holy Shee-it! Fucker was big ball thump'n. Volume a bit too low or the mic too far away to pick it up but using my buds I could make out a lot more. Great riffing too! Always enjoy hearing that. Wish i could riff like that. Sounded bad ass for sure. Throaty and mean. I'll be trying one out in the near future just because.

Cleans sound good. Wet em' up and they'll be even prettier.LOL 

I just don't see you playing anything pretty hahaha!


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sounded a bit distant so I put my earbuds on. Holy Shee-it! Fucker was big ball thump'n. Volume a bit too low or the mic too far away to pick it up but using my buds I could make out a lot more. Great riffing too! Always enjoy hearing that. Wish i could riff like that. Sounded bad ass for sure. Throaty and mean. I'll be trying one out in the near future just because.
> 
> Cleans sound good. Wet em' up and they'll be even prettier.LOL
> 
> I just don't see you playing anything pretty hahaha!



Thanks man! I just wish i could lead. I've always just played rhythem. i get recording block big time. I think of a cool riff that I normally nail but as soon as the red light goes on, I fuck it up and mess up like crazy. Most of the time I whind up playing something that hadn't planned on playing. But I've always been sloppy, guess it's just my style. Lol


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> Thanks man! I just wish i could lead. I've always just played rhythem. i get recording block big time. I think of a cool riff that I normally nail but as soon as the red light goes on, I fuck it up and mess up like crazy. Most of the time I whind up playing something that hadn't planned on playing. But I've always been sloppy, guess it's just my style. Lol



No I didn't mean because you're sloppy...I meant your riffing is too mean to go nice or pretty.

When I do vids it's all off the cuff cause I'm the same way. I plan something and all of a sudden I'm a beginner again or I can't remember shit. Not that it's bad to be a beginner...unless you've been playing as long as I have.


----------



## jvm210guy

House party with Orange Tiny Terror
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTbvQ_aYmTc

Another show with My Tiny Terror..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM7bopgkvK0

Best amp I've EVER owned.... I bought a Micro Terror, but I haven't got it yet...


----------



## jvm210guy

woodddj said:


> i have had the tiny terror and the dual terror, stupid me sold both.  but if you are going to buy one, i would stongly sugest the dual terror. it is a far better sounding amp than the tiny terror. even though the dual terror has a tiny terror side, it sounded better. had a fuller, thicker tone than the original tiny terror. the original tiny terror has a thin tone, compared to the dual terror. i guess with the two extra 84's, it thinkens up the tone. and as far as the dental work......my son just got his braces off, so i know the expence you are going thru. with no more ortho visits, im a $100 richer at the end of the month.



What? No way man, the Dual has more gain to offer, that's it though. Thin tone? No, I disagree... I HIGHLY DISAGREE! Have you heard a Tiny Terror with good tubes? Maybe if you mean for metal? Then ya, Dual Terror, for sure, but you definitely don't speak everyone on this..


----------



## jvm210guy

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You're another owner/player that says the same thing about the Dual Terror. I've heard really good things about it and I agree about 4 EL84's giving it a more robust footprint plus it will have plenty of clean headroom where the TT can't. The OR has even less clean headroom.
> 
> Yeah woodddj my girls have had too many cavities as well as one of them needing 2 crowns after today's visit. That's $300 more added onto $800 already and that's with insurance. I couldn't afford it without. This happened over the last month and my youngest had a birthday in November, Jesus's birthday now and then my oldest BD's first week in January. Im a single Dad & play money for any of us is so tight right now and you know for me I'm on the bottom of the list. Another reason why I thoroughly enjoy having the OR. Pretty damn grateful!



Solar, it depends on your tastes', the Tiny Terror is A FUCKING BEAST. Thin tone, no sir it does not. Check out my clips man, it's just a small taste of what it sounds like.....


----------



## solarburn

jvm210guy said:


> Solar, it depends on your tastes', the Tiny Terror is A FUCKING BEAST. Thin tone, no sir it does not. Check out my clips man, it's just a small taste of what it sounds like.....



I've heard those already and yes those are good sounds. I got to play the TT in all its configurations and it sounded really good. I haven't played a Dual Terror yet but have been on threads where guys gush over it. Seems like 30 watts would have more oomph or be fuller...definitely more clean headroom but I can't compare until I actually play one.

Anyways your vid clips sound great.


----------



## woodddj

The TT is not a thin sounding amp, just not as full sounding as the Dual terror. Maybe I should have posted this first so my original post wouldn't have been taken differently Or out of context


----------



## jvm210guy

They are both fantastic amps... I had no idea the Dual was a 30watter... My next amp will be a Rockerverb though...


----------



## blues_n_cues

I thought this was going to be about orange drops lol.
mine's orange(for now) but not an Orange. does it count?


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm gasing for an Orange big time to just round out my collection. In my mind the big boys are Marshall, Fender, Vox and Orange. Those are the only amps I've ever wanted, Orange is the only one I dont have. I wish they werent so expensive (or I had more money) so I could get a bigger head like a TH30 but the OR15 may fit the bill.


----------



## solarburn

blues_n_cues said:


> I thought this was going to be about orange drops lol.
> mine's orange(for now) but not an Orange. does it count?



I bet that Orange is even more Marshally than my OR15...


----------



## solarburn

jvm210guy said:


> They are both fantastic amps... I had no idea the Dual was a 30watter... My next amp will be a Rockerverb though...



We don't have a Rockerverb in the circle yet.


----------



## Rozman62

I am ga-ga over my Orange Rocker 30 posted earlier. After 6 gigs with it I have learned to balance the natural channel volume with the dirty channel volume. I pretty much have instant controlled feedback when needed with the gain around 1 o'clock. I find the gain difference between noon to 1 to be pretty large. Pushing this amp with a Fulltone 2 OD and my strats sound great thru it. For gigs my master is 1-1.25 which is well below the sweet spot.
My Marshalls now want orange tolex to get my attention. I have been walking right past my JMP-2204 to go pumpkin picking. Kidding aside the British vintage voicing of the Orange is much different than Marshall's which to me is darker but as articulate as a Marshall. Having both is a win/win. 
JVM210-Congrats on your new Orange. I am sure you will get your daily dose of vitamin C.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Me attempting to dial in a nice chunky sabbath tone on the #4

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN1YinlpMg0]Orange#4 Black Sabbath Tone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

That just sounds so right with early Sabbath. I'm gonna have to see if I can mimic some of that too with the OR. I haven't tried yet...well I did with Fairies wear Boots and War Pigs but I didn't dial it in like I should of. 

If I can't I guess I'll be getting a TT or JR...still want a TT. I need to get back to GC and try a #4 though. I got some things I want to see it do.

Great job man!


----------



## acidvoodoo

Thanks man!



solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm gonna have to see if I can mimic some of that too with the OR. I haven't tried yet



I haven't got to play one but I'm sure you will be able to dial in some great sabbath with the OR15. Get a range master boost to go with it and you'll be in sabbath territory all day


----------



## acidvoodoo

Here's another clip that captured the sound a little better.

The more I tweak the #4 and try pedals with it, the more I love it, REALLY diggin this little orange! So many great sounds in this head!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YGzfLGpHyM]Orange Jim Root #4 Black Sabbath Tone test 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Good song choice and yes that sounds excellent and very Sabbathy. Man I love the early stuff! Yeah the JR is do'n it good.


----------



## acidvoodoo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Man I love the early stuff!



Me too, they have so many great tracks that weren't "mainstream hits" I love cranking up the box set in itunes while I work


----------



## hbach

That OR15 looks awesome but I have two 15W amps, but still if I could just try one out... Anyone heard the new OR-100? If I ever loose the diapers and need a big boy amp that or the Rockerverb look very sweet.


----------



## solarburn

hbach said:


> That OR15 looks awesome but I have two 15W amps, but still if I could just try one out... Anyone heard the new OR-100? If I ever loose the diapers and need a big boy amp that or the Rockerverb look very sweet.



I'm liking how it mixes with certain pedals too which add more flavors. Vintage flavors.

Those Oranges you mentioned are great amps and even the OR50. Man if I could afford I'd get a bigger iron Orange. That being said with the amps I have I'm still playing the OR. It's just fun. I'm finding some lower gain tones that work well too. The only real critique I have is when soloing some higher notes come out a bit on the thin side compared to my JMP. Then I get lost on how raw and rock'n it is too so its still won me over.


----------



## hbach

They just opened a shop here that has Orange, but they mostly have the PiX amps. They had a TT though. I like it, but I prefer a more vintage feel. I hope they get a OR15. They probably won't get any of the expensive amps here.


----------



## solarburn

hbach said:


> They just opened a shop here that has Orange, but they mostly have the PiX amps. They had a TT though. I like it, but I prefer a more vintage feel. I hope they get a OR15. They probably won't get any of the expensive amps here.



I bet they get an OR15. Easier to afford so should be on top of their list and that will give you a chance to play one. It really sounds better going into a 412. I tried it with my 112 cabs and found it sounds much better with a bigger cab pushing more air.LOL GB's sound great with it. I'd like to get my hands on some Creambacks and run it through them. They are higher wattage though. The Greenies work well with 15 watters. I want some CB's for my JMP.


----------



## hbach

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I bet they get an OR15. Easier to afford so should be on top of their list and that will give you a chance to play one. It really sounds better going into a 412. I tried it with my 112 cabs and found it sounds much better with a bigger cab pushing more air.LOL GB's sound great with it. I'd like to get my hands on some Creambacks and run it through them. They are higher wattage though. The Greenies work well with 15 watters. I want some CB's for my JMP.



I guess Orange go well with "midsy" speakers. I tried the TT and it was so much better with the V30s than the G12H30.
I've got a 2x12 with Heritage G12H30's have you tried the OR15 with them?


----------



## Stringjunkie

I like my DkT with my WGS Reaper, which is a G12H30 clone.


----------



## solarburn

hbach said:


> I guess Orange go well with "midsy" speakers. I tried the TT and it was so much better with the V30s than the G12H30.
> I've got a 2x12 with Heritage G12H30's have you tried the OR15 with them?



No. My 112's have a K100 in one and the other is a Veteran 30. I agree the Oranges do well with mid strong speakers. The GB's break up quick too which goes well with a low watter. You never know until you try it though. It may go well with those. I just haven't used them with the OR.


----------



## solarburn

Bump for mo' Orange amps! Anyone add one to the stable?


----------



## woodddj

I'm still gassing for a OR15. i secured a deal tonight that will help guarentee one down the road. My wife has been eyeing a ring, so I had to get it first for her birthday in two weeks. The ring was a little salty, and my wife didn't want me to spend that kind of money on a hunk of gold and glass. But I told her it was only fair because I had my eye on a salty birthday present. Only bad thing is my birthday is not untill June, so I'll have to wait about 4 months.


----------



## solarburn

Hope you can pull it off woodddj! Got to take care of the woman though. Good job! 4 months will pass pretty quick...

We're gonna rule the roost with our rock machines!


----------



## woodddj

Solar, I'm still patently waiting on some new clips of your OR15. (hint hint) lol


----------



## solarburn

Hahahahahaha!

Been doing some wah and delay clips on other threads...


----------



## woodddj

I've missed those. What threads were you on?


----------



## woodddj

Never mind, found it.


----------



## solarburn

Let me know what you think. It's fun having a wah and delay again but its also great playing that raw OR tone too. The Plexitone really meshes well with it too.


----------



## woodddj

I didn't get a chance to listen to them yet, I'll check them out tonight. I got interested in a tv show last night, and I don't want to burn up data using my iPhone at work. Video's kill data in a heartbeat. Lol


----------



## solarburn

Without a doubt!

No worries man. Here...make it easy when you get time.

Wah:

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y1LnvKponh4[/ame]



Delay:

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FYYn_Mwwxb0]Mojo Hand FX Recoil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

I like that delay! Wah is cool too. They compliment the OR well!


----------



## solarburn

Me too Paul. Really glad I found a delay that sounds good.

I have to get better at wah. Shit can get unruly pretty quick. I'll be practicing on it and tame it. When I play mellower with it I get some nice dynamics. I didn't get much of that recorded though. That was actually my first time playing it and I jus let it go. The more I listen to it the more I wince how boisterous it is hehe. I can't help myself apparently...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Sounded fine to me. Tear it up bro!


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb56hWeiF8M]Orange dark terror - YouTube[/ame] orange dark terror w/gain set at noon. my poor attemp to play somthing other than metal


----------



## solarburn

Nice lil' strut bud. My kind of stuff and you nailed it!


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvXuz43ROIw]Orange dark terror metal - YouTube[/ame] gain maxed!!!! this is one of those hit rocord and play the first thing i think of. dont bash my crappy playing.. im not a pro, just play for fun.


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvXuz43ROIw]  Orange dark terror metal - YouTube[/ame] gain maxed!!!! this is one of those hit rocord and play the first thing i think of. dont bash my crappy playing.. im not a pro, just play for fun.


----------



## solarburn

My ass was kicked!

Sounded Brutal. Volume was a bit low but I put my good earbuds on and was able to hear it better. Great riffing! That is a mean sounding amp. I wouldn't mind having one for those times I need to chug and gallop. Some times I want too.LOL


----------



## Stringjunkie

You oughta hear it with the 15w vol at 2 o'clock...


----------



## solarburn

Oh I love loud. Bet it sounds killer.


----------



## Stringjunkie

And fuller and waay more intense! But it does fantastic low volume also.


----------



## woodddj

yea,these were really low volumes. the first video was probably just a knats ass past the first mark. and the metal video was just under a knats ass on the first mark. so all you get is preamp. i would like to do a video with both my terror amps at higher volums, but the iphone's mic cant handle it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Understood completely, I'm in the same boat


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Nice lil' strut bud. My kind of stuff and you nailed it!


 i was using an ibanez with dual humbuckers and i was useing the bridge p/u. i recorded another vid with the pup in the neck possistion, but it sounded like shit. maybe it just me, but its hard to get good blusey stuff out of an ibanez period. i had a standard strat one time with tex mex pups, but couldnt get a good metal tone out of it. guess thats why most guitarist have multiple ax's. as fare as the riff i was playing, i have no idea who,what,or where it come from. just sothing i picked up over the years. in my last band i was in, i use to play that,just to mess with the other guys. needless to say, they didnt like it. (we were an all metal band) lol but its still a fun little riff to play.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> i was using an ibanez with dual humbuckers and i was useing the bridge p/u. i recorded another vid with the pup in the neck possistion, but it sounded like shit. maybe it just me, but its hard to get good blusey stuff out of an ibanez period. i had a standard strat one time with tex mex pups, but couldnt get a good metal tone out of it. guess thats why most guitarist have multiple ax's. as fare as the riff i was playing, i have no idea who,what,or where it come from. just sothing i picked up over the years. in my last band i was in, i use to play that,just to mess with the other guys. needless to say, they didnt like it. (we were an all metal band) lol but its still a fun little riff to play.



There is groove in that there passage and due to that it is worthy. Besides...women like a good strut.

Metaler's are sooo touchy about not getting to pummel...


----------



## solarburn

Keep'n this bumped for more Orange lov'n mongrels!

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x3i3muloXYY]Crazy Mazy pood'n & pie - YouTube[/ame]

I love Vintage Marshall most-est though...


----------



## woodddj

That was smoke'n solar. Every time I see one of your vid's it wakes me want a OR15 even more


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> That was smoke'n solar. Every time I see one of your vid's it wakes me want a OR15 even more



It's my evil plan. Soon you will run out of your house screaming unintelligibly only to return home with OR15 in hand...the floor demo...you couldn't wait for dude to get a boxed one from the back!


----------



## solarburn

Here you go Woodddj. Full stack, amp under 11am, gain at 1pm and jus boosting with my Plexitone its gain off and volume at 12:30 tone set for Marshall flavoring. It was so loud in there I couldn't take it for long. You aren't getting the bottom that was there cause the IPAD mic is getting assaulted. Try listening with some good speakers so some low end gets in there. This amp can get pissed off raw and beastial like a oiled down Amazonian babe in heat. I want one of those by the way. This amp ruts.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W_DacIe6RDM]Stacked OR15 - YouTube[/ame]

Yeah the low end is getting lost from trim to upload to here as well. Doesn't sound as impactual as the first recording...but that's how it goes. It was freek-ing bad ass in the room.


----------



## woodddj

damn, the little bastard sounds mean as hell. just wait and see, ill have me one in just a few short months. 3 to be exact! the OR15 sounds nothing like the dark or #4 terror, and thats why i want one so bad. i can metal it up, all day with what i got now. but with the OR15, i can get some of those bad boy rock and hard rock tones. great playing by the way.....you rock man!!!


----------



## langmurf

I'm trying to snag an OR15 on CL right now.


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

I became a member of the Orange circle of tone on my birthday last month with a Tiny Terror. I really do love this little amp.


----------



## Stringjunkie

These terror amp are great! I'm goin to do a cranked vid w/my DkT as soon as I get my 2nd speaker cable back from a friend.


----------



## woodddj

I dimed mine yesterday just for shits and giggles thru a 2x12 with 75's. Holy shit!!! These little 15 watt'ers are friggin loud.


----------



## solarburn

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> I became a member of the Orange circle of tone on my birthday last month with a Tiny Terror. I really do love this little amp.



The TT was my first Orange 15 watter I demoed and played it in all it configurations of combo and head. I was going to get it until the OR came out.The OR has a loop too.

I still want the TT or maybe even the Dual Terror. If I played gained up I'd get the Dark Terror or Jim Root. The TT is more in my range of playing though. There is something about the TT's voicing though that I keep gravitating to. I can go without a loop.

These Orange Lunch Boxes IMO kill my Vox NT in the tone department. Wished I would have gotten the TT then instead.


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

Yeah the TT has a great lower-mid emphasis, sort of like some of the Diezels. I run mine through a 2X12 with V30's.

I've been inside the amp, and I can say for certainty that it is NOT mod-friendly, and I wouldn't recommend anyone attempting to mod the circuit. There isn't a whole lot you can do to improve the amp from a circuit standpoint. The Mercury Holy Terror kit might be worth the upgrade to some folks, though I'm not a fan of Mercury Magnetics. Your best bet, however, is to roll tubes and see which tubes sound best with your speakers and guitars. I prefer 9th Gen Shuguang in both positions for clarity and tight lowend. 

I'll record a few clips with it tomorrow. I'm anxious to see how it records.


----------



## solarburn

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> Yeah the TT has a great lower-mid emphasis, sort of like some of the Diezels. I run mine through a 2X12 with V30's.
> 
> I've been inside the amp, and I can say for certainty that it is NOT mod-friendly, and I wouldn't recommend anyone attempting to mod the circuit. There isn't a whole lot you can do to improve the amp from a circuit standpoint. The Mercury Holy Terror kit might be worth the upgrade to some folks, though I'm not a fan of Mercury Magnetics. Your best bet, however, is to roll tubes and see which tubes sound best with your speakers and guitars. I prefer 9th Gen Shuguang in both positions for clarity and tight lowend.
> 
> I'll record a few clips with it tomorrow. I'm anxious to see how it records.



I would just leave it alone and coming from you as a tech tells me its fine the way it is. I could do without the OT change too. The OR I have can only do certain things and I have no plans to adjust its voicing. Plus the OD pedals & EQ(loop) I have do any tone shaping I find I want and I have lots of toobs too. I'm running mine with GB's. the best I got out of the TT was when it was plugged into 2 Orange PPC 112's. GC where I go lets me crank for a short blast here and there when I want to hear the power section in these 15 watters.

Look forward to your clips.


----------



## solarburn

Here's one I did a bit ago using the Rook OD mildly boosting and then I switch to the Plexitone which is my fav OD into the OR15. I run the Plexitone with no pedal gain, volume about 12:30 and tone around noon. Jus pushing the front a bit. Again with the Plexitone set this way it gives me a bit more Marshall coloring and only juices up the amp gain which is at 1pm. A healthy amount already. I like this setting for hard rock. It also cleans up when I pick softer or lower guitar volume.


[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B15_K-eOAAU[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

Man, you can play for ever! My fingers would cramp.

Hey I just hit 2000 posts! Play some ACDC covers for us Joe to celebrate!


----------



## solarburn

Hahahaha!

It's not a good thing right?LOL

Congrats on the 2K!

I's done playing for the night but I'll see what I can do for next time.


----------



## woodddj

Your killing me solar. Lol


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> Your killing me solar. Lol



I told you Riffmeister...it's my evil plan.


----------



## langmurf

So... I took the plunge today. Local GC had six in stock and they matched a MF 14% discount so I paid $602 for a new OR15.






My little half stack: Marshall 1933 1x12 with a WGS ET65. Sounds GREAT!






I won't be posting any clips... going through chemo right now and my playing sucks but the tones are there, which puts a smile on my face.


----------



## solarburn

langmurf said:


> So... I took the plunge today. Local GC had six in stock and they matched a MF 14% discount so I paid $602 for a new OR15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little half stack: Marshall 1933 1x12 with a WGS ET65. Sounds GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be posting any clips... going through chemo right now and my playing sucks but the tones are there, which puts a smile on my face.



That a boy Lang...at least you know enough to pull the trigger!LOL

Jus keeding Woodddj!

Have fun playing this rock machine. I still find the goods in it especially with certain OD pedals. It's all about utilizing a 1 channel amp and getting a few different flavors. Plus it has a loop for time effect pedals.

You have 2 vintage rock machines now that sound different enough but vintage to hard rock they excell at. I do too. Both make me want to play all the time. Now I just wait for the Marshall to come home...

There is one thing I will qualify with this amp. You say it sounds good with your 112...I have 2 112 cabs that I tried with mine. I thought it was ok at best. I had already used it with my 412 though so my ears were spoiled. The OR15 really comes alive with a 412. I just want you to know there is a significant tone/sound difference. This is not about practicality but more to the point of getting the best from it. If you are happy with the 112 that's all that matters. The ET65 I hear is a great speaker. Play the shit out of it. I do and I've had mine for some time now...still having a blast whether Playing it quietly or opening it up. Put it this way...it makes me want to play every day.


----------



## langmurf

Solar: fully "get" the 4x12 thing. Nothing I'd like more than to try out the compact 4x12 they released with the OR15. That said, one of the reasons I went with the OR15 was I wanted a smaller head to move around the house easier than the big iron amps I was rocking. Sold the Mesa Rectifier to fund this amp. The RR ain't going anywhere, but neither will it be moved downstairs for a night's family room jam session. (With me, myself, and I.)

All that said, geez, the OR15 is one solidly built "brick sh*t house" type amp. I haven't opened it up yet, but will next week after I return home from the next round of chemo. Want to roll some different pre-amp tubes 'jes for fun.


----------



## solarburn

langmurf said:


> Solar: fully "get" the 4x12 thing. Nothing I'd like more than to try out the compact 4x12 they released with the OR15. That said, one of the reasons I went with the OR15 was I wanted a smaller head to move around the house easier than the big iron amps I was rocking. Sold the Mesa Rectifier to fund this amp. The RR ain't going anywhere, but neither will it be moved downstairs for a night's family room jam session. (With me, myself, and I.)
> 
> All that said, geez, the OR15 is one solidly built "brick sh*t house" type amp. I haven't opened it up yet, but will next week after I return home from the next round of chemo. Want to roll some different pre-amp tubes 'jes for fun.



I figured you were doing it for a reason. It's definitely easy to move with a 112. I keep my stuff in one spot. I like the way the amp sounds loud or quiet. I've gotten so use to it now. Don't get me wrong I'd play it through a 112 any day. Having experienced it with my 412 it would be hard to shrink that beast.LOL

I usually keep mine around 11am to noon when I open it up. I find the power section is right where I want it around noon. Right now I'm using it with a full stack. That's right...2 412's loaded with GB's. unbelievable!LOL


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I figured you were doing it for a reason. It's definitely easy to move with a 112. I keep my stuff in one spot. I like the way the amp sounds loud or quiet. I've gotten so use to it now. Don't get me wrong I'd play it through a 112 any day. Having experienced it with my 412 it would be hard to shrink that beast.LOL
> 
> I usually keep mine around 11am to noon when I open it up. I find the power section is right where I want it around noon. Right now I'm using it with a full stack. That's right...2 412's loaded with GB's. unbelievable!LOL



Yeah, baby! Rock that full stack! I bet that rig sounds freakin' killer!

Obviously, I'm just scratching the surface of the OR15, but I've been doing this long enough to know that it is going to suit my needs to a "T." You said it a post or two back... vintage tone machine that's just enough different from Marshall to keep things interesting.

I'd like to try out a PPC112 but know that one of those babies weighs 2 lbs. more than my 1933. And -that- two pounds could be the straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak. But it would look so cool. (And, more importantly, sound cool too!)


----------



## langmurf

Why I bought this amp: to drag it down into the family room on those nights when the better half hits the line dancing club. She gets her dance on and I get to hack around.

Stood the cab on its side because the amp doesn't quite clear the handle on top. I have to admit, this rig sounds mi-T-y fine. The cab is ported and the OR15 sounds great running through it.

I think this photos are a little bit better than the previous shots, which seem soft. Not sure if these amps are hard to get good photos of.

Anyway... here are the new photos:











Oh, WOW! Just took the back off... I was thinking of rolling some pre-amp tubes... not TONIGHT! Don't feel like pulling the chassis tonight. Bummer! LOL


----------



## solarburn

Well to my eyes that's a thing of beauty.

And you know a Marshall into an Orange PPC is too.LOL

Your pics are really clear man.


----------



## langmurf

*How NOT to change pre-amp tubes in the OR15!*

Clearly, I was fated to pull the chassis of the OR15 tonight.

Let's start with how NOT to attmempt to change pre-amp tubes in this amp. And that would be with the chassis still mounted in the head shell. I didn't actually try to swap tubes but I did pull the retainer and tried to reseat it and managed to break the tube. (Because the spring in the retainer didn't seat over the tube tip and basically crused the tube.) Doh!






So... I ended up pulling the chassis to figure out what happened. And saw what I detailed above. Came to the concusion that the pre tube retainers are total crap and so left them off after I rolled some new tubes.

And so... I pulled all the JJ pre-amp tubes and replaced them with:

V1: Gold Lion 12AX7
V2: Tung Sol 12AX7
PI: Mullard NOS CS4024
EFX loop: Gold Lion 12AT7

And, man... the amp sounds scha-weet!

And... as long as I had the chassis pulled, the obligatory gut shot:






Live and learn!


----------



## solarburn

yep gotta pull the chassis to pull the tubes. I have mine out of the head shell cuz I had been rolling tubes.

Heres my line up.

v1-shita d getter
V2-rft
PI-miniwatt 
Mullard CV4024 AT7-loop

Mullard 84's


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'd be curious how the OR15 stacks up against an AC15 both through greenback cabs. Both EL84 low waters.


----------



## solarburn

*Re: How NOT to change pre-amp tubes in the OR15!*



langmurf said:


> Clearly, I was fated to pull the chassis of the OR15 tonight.
> 
> Let's start with how NOT to attmempt to change pre-amp tubes in this amp. And that would be with the chassis still mounted in the head shell. I didn't actually try to swap tubes but I did pull the retainer and tried to reseat it and managed to break the tube. (Because the spring in the retainer didn't seat over the tube tip and basically crused the tube.) Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I ended up pulling the chassis to figure out what happened. And saw what I detailed above. Came to the concusion that the pre tube retainers are total crap and so left them off after I rolled some new tubes.
> 
> And so... I pulled all the JJ pre-amp tubes and replaced them with:
> 
> V1: Gold Lion 12AX7
> V2: Tung Sol 12AX7
> PI: Mullard NOS CS4024
> EFX loop: Gold Lion 12AT7
> 
> And, man... the amp sounds scha-weet!
> 
> And... as long as I had the chassis pulled, the obligatory gut shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live and learn!



Great pics. I've never looked underneath at the guts and mine sits out of the head shell.LOL Was cool to see.

How do you like running the AT7 in the PI instead of a 12AX7? I haven't tried it on the OR yet. Also I think I like the TAD 84's the amp comes with best. The Mullards sound pretty close to them surprisingly. My RFT84's didn't sound as good so a warmer ANOS didn't pay off in this circuit to my ears. Made it less Marshally dulling it up. CP sounds good anyways in both sections. I do like my NOS/ANOS in the preamp and it has been certain combinations. I found about three diff versions I like so far.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I'd be curious how the OR15 stacks up against an AC15 both through greenback cabs. Both EL84 low waters.



Paul I haven't a clue. I've never played an AC15 but I like the OR's voicing much more over my NT...not to compare it to the AC15 though.


----------



## paul-e-mann

The OR15 will have way more gain than an AC15 for sure but I dont care about that, its the rock tones Im after. Im still very interested in the OR15 I just havent been able to determine if it is redundant to what I already have which would be a deal breaker. The AC15 on its own isnt very good but through a greenback cab sounds amazing. And Joe, you keep me hooked every time I listen to you rocking out, I like those hard rock tones you get out of your OR15.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> The OR15 will have way more gain than an AC15 for sure but I dont care about that, its the rock tones Im after. Im still very interested in the OR15 I just havent been able to determine if it is redundant to what I already have which would be a deal breaker. The AC15 on its own isnt very good but through a greenback cab sounds amazing. And Joe, you keep me hooked every time I listen to you rocking out, I like those hard rock tones you get out of your OR15.



Soon I'm going to change out the EMG's Paul and put in a Dimarzio SD and a Paf Joe or 36th Anny Paf in the neck. I ordered the pots so next i order the pick ups. wont be much longer. Then I will see how many flavors of crunch I can get. The EMG's IMO are really only excelling at Hard rock and up stuff. That's why I haven't made more in between mid gain tones. I need those passive dynamics. They are more organic without a doubt.

I will say the OR has an addictive hard rock zone.LOL


----------



## Stringjunkie

SB you really should try some MHD pups, friggin wicked. Just pick your level of wicked.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Joe did you get your JMP back? I wish I could afford one of those amps, I'm looking forward to hearing your mods!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Joe did you get your JMP back? I wish I could afford one of those amps, I'm looking forward to hearing your mods!



Not yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## minerman

I'm trying to wait & see what Marshall is gonna come out with this year (I read the "wish list" thread, & a new model/version JMD would be killer, but we'll just have to wait & see what they come out with), but you guys are making me GAS pretty hard for one of the Orange amps.....

I already have a PPC112 (V30), so I guess I could be included in the "circle" I suppose....btw, the clip I posted in the "Big Fat A" contest was my Tweaker through the Orange cab.....

Out of the 3 low watters, I think I'd like the OR15 better than the TT or DT, as it's got a loop, but don't know for sure, as I've only tried the TT a few months ago. It did sound pretty good, but I wasn't able to spend much time with it, & couldn't turn it up much at all....I was at Guitar Center, it was pretty crowded/noisy, so really, I didn't get to see/hear what the amp was really capable of....but the clips posted here sound great....


----------



## langmurf

*Re: How NOT to change pre-amp tubes in the OR15!*



solarburnDSL50 said:


> Great pics. I've never looked underneath at the guts and mine sits out of the head shell.LOL Was cool to see.
> 
> How do you like running the AT7 in the PI instead of a 12AX7? I haven't tried it on the OR yet. Also I think I like the TAD 84's the amp comes with best. The Mullards sound pretty close to them surprisingly. My RFT84's didn't sound as good so a warmer ANOS didn't pay off in this circuit to my ears. Made it less Marshally dulling it up. CP sounds good anyways in both sections. I do like my NOS/ANOS in the preamp and it has been certain combinations. I found about three diff versions I like so far.



I like running AT's in the PI. Gets a tad more clean headroom. My OR15 came with JJ EL84's stock. I have some old Vox/Mullard pulls from a Cambridge Reverb that I may throw in just for yuks. No clue what condition they're in, though. Gassing, big-time, for that new Orange Tube Tester!!!

Hard to justify that cost... but still gassing for one.


----------



## pick6

Got me Rockerverb 50 (original not the MK2) and I friggin love it. Ever since I saw that ugly orange tolex sticking out like a herpes sore on someones stage (i don't even remember who) I knew I had to have one. So I managed to scoop up a MK1 as one of the local stores was clearing out stock to make room for the new MK2's a few years back and got it brand new for $1400. I guess compared to what they go for used it wasn't necessarily that good a price but at least I didn't have to guess what sort of damage it had taken by it's previous owner. 

Funny story about that amp - the ex gf actually paid for most of it as a present for my birthday. I think I initially put like $300 down on it, and went to pay the rest off she thought she'd birthday surprise me and had already paid the rest of it off over the phone using her card. So I showed up and they tried to pull a fast one one me like it had already been sold. Anyways, long story short, I had already kind of been thinking about breaking up with her, but felt like I had to stick it out a little longer since she did drop a $1100 on my birthday present. I felt 3 months was enough time (my half of the rent for 3 months = $1100).

Dick move? possibly, but I didn't make her spend that money.

So then I get served to show up to small claims court where she was suing me for the value of the amp ($1400). Saying that it was hers and I stole it. Well after that I didn't feel bad about peacing out and it was made all better when the judge told her that she made a "stupid decision spending that much on a gift for someone not your husband or family" He let me keep the amp and that was that. Long story short. Best $300 amp ever!


----------



## solarburn

Great to see more guys joining our thread!


----------



## langmurf

*Re: How NOT to change pre-amp tubes in the OR15!*



solarburnDSL50 said:


> How do you like running the AT7 in the PI instead of a 12AX7?



I just remembered... I ordered two CS4024's... one with matched sides and one without matched sides. I wanted to try them in the same PI position to see if I could note a difference. Haven't tried it yet but will def be giving it a shot in the OR15.


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Great to see more guys joining our thread!



Concur... only cost me $602! ;-) LOL


----------



## solarburn




----------



## langmurf

langmurf said:


> Concur... only cost me $602! ;-) LOL



And worth every penny! I LOVE my OR15!


----------



## solarburn

langmurf said:


> And worth every penny! I LOVE my OR15!



Oh I just thought of one more thing Lang. When I was demoing power tube changes I found the TADS to give it more of a Marshall flavor. The right kind of hair on it. I rolled NOS RFT's, JJ's and now the Mullards. I still have a pair of preferred series not tried yet. All these took the hair away that I found to be coming from the TADS.

To be honest I found the TADS too fizzy in my Monza. In the Orange they fit jus right. Now I'm not telling you to go buy them but wanted to share how I felt about what I found trying a few. Remember I've had mine for awhile now so I've gone ahead and tried stuff. I just changed the Mullards out because I found a bit of stiffness to the feel. The TADs win again. I use to hate them due to how they sounded in my Monza. Crazy. One can't say a tube is bad sounding across the board. Circuits don't sound the same. That's why I try stuff for myself unless I can't afford it.

I'm going to try an AT7 in the PI and see what the effect is. I've done it in other circuits and other slots too. Obviously there are positions that tube is not going to thrive.LOL


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Oh I just thought of one more thing Lang. When I was demoing power tube changes I found the TADS to give it more of a Marshall flavor. The right kind of hair on it. I rolled NOS RFT's, JJ's and now the Mullards. I still have a pair of preferred series not tried yet. All these took the hair away that I found to be coming from the TADS.
> 
> To be honest I found the TADS too fizzy in my Monza. In the Orange they fit jus right. Now I'm not telling you to go buy them but wanted to share how I felt about what I found trying a few. Remember I've had mine for awhile now so I've gone ahead and tried stuff. I just changed the Mullards out because I found a bit of stiffness to the feel. The TADs win again. I use to hate them due to how they sounded in my Monza. Crazy. One can't say a tube is bad sounding across the board. Circuits don't sound the same. That's why I try stuff for myself unless I can't afford it.
> 
> I'm going to try an AT7 in the PI and see what the effect is. I've done it in other circuits and other slots too. Obviously there are positions that tube is not going to thrive.LOL



Joe: great point on tubes having varying success in different amps. I haven't had any TADS in hand, personally. I've had JJ's and some old Mullard pulls that sounded great but I had no clue of how they'd test, strength wise.

I had a Morgan DAG15 for a couple of months. When asked whether I should continue to use the JJ EL84's or update to something else, Joe Morgan was rather emphatic in his response: JJ's!

I invested in some new production pre-amp tubes when I found this site that was going out of business and selling tubes for ridiculously low prices. It was the real deal too; not some bogus rip-off. Looks like they finally shut down, but when they were still open, I paid like $22 for Gold Lion pre's when all other joints were charging $45. So I stocked up on a few GL's, a few Mullard RI's, a couple of Tung Sol's, and a few different singles.

Liking the new production pre's I threw in the other night. Not sure if I'll invest in NOS pre's but there's a good chance I might... not sure about power tubes. I have to take a look-see at cost. But there's a good chance I'm going to spoil the OR15! ;-)


----------



## solarburn

langmurf said:


> Joe: great point on tubes having varying success in different amps. I haven't had any TADS in hand, personally. I've had JJ's and some old Mullard pulls that sounded great but I had no clue of how they'd test, strength wise.
> 
> I had a Morgan DAG15 for a couple of months. When asked whether I should continue to use the JJ EL84's or update to something else, Joe Morgan was rather emphatic in his response: JJ's!
> 
> I invested in some new production pre-amp tubes when I found this site that was going out of business and selling tubes for ridiculously low prices. It was the real deal too; not some bogus rip-off. Looks like they finally shut down, but when they were still open, I paid like $22 for Gold Lion pre's when all other joints were charging $45. So I stocked up on a few GL's, a few Mullard RI's, a couple of Tung Sol's, and a few different singles.
> 
> Liking the new production pre's I threw in the other night. Not sure if I'll invest in NOS pre's but there's a good chance I might... not sure about power tubes. I have to take a look-see at cost. But there's a good chance I'm going to spoil the OR15! ;-)



I think your pre's will be fine and really any power tube will be too. Usually I'd use JJ84's all day long. They are a solid good sounding power tube. When you decide to do a power tube change try the TADS. You may like what they do too. Most people try to shape tone from the preamp. Both sections can be your ticket.

Oh and I'm over on TGP and I remember the thread on that tube sale. I'm gttelejoe over there.


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I think your pre's will be fine and really any power tube will be too. Usually I'd use JJ84's all day long. They are a solid good sounding power tube. When you decide to do a power tube change try the TADS. You may like what they do too. Most people try to shape tone from the preamp. Both sections can be your ticket.
> 
> Oh and I'm over on TGP and I remember the thread on that tube sale. I'm gttelejoe over there.



Yep, yep, and yep. lol 

I got into rolling tubes when I owned two, at different times, Emery Sound Superbaby's. It's really the only thing I can have an impact on, since I'm not about to break out my soldering gun and start desoldering or soldering stuff. Not going to happen. 

But I can swap tubes all day long!


----------



## langmurf

Here's me doing "I Wanna Be Your Dog." All riddem, no lead, most will say no talent... but, be that as it may, thought I'd give it a shot.

I'd say "enjoy," but "endure" might be the more appropriate verb.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CffbssEqczA]Orange OR15 - I wanna be your dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rozman62

We should have an Orange amp shoot off. Compare tiny, dual, dark, Rockers, OR's, TH...you name it. Unfortunatly I do not have the ability to record my Rocker 30 right now. I will put up some sound clips when I can. For me I like my Rocker 30 driving a Mesa Rectifier 2x12 cab using V30's. Sounds good thru a PPC112 too but much better thru the Mesa.


----------



## solarburn

langmurf said:


> Here's me doing "I Wanna Be Your Dog." All riddem, no lead, most will say no talent... but, be that as it may, thought I'd give it a shot.
> 
> I'd say "enjoy," but "endure" might be the more appropriate verb.
> 
> Orange OR15 - I wanna be your dog - YouTube




Way to go Lang.

Hey! nice Orange by the way.


----------



## solarburn

Rozman62 said:


> We should have an Orange amp shoot off. Compare tiny, dual, dark, Rockers, OR's, TH...you name it. Unfortunatly I do not have the ability to record my Rocker 30 right now. I will put up some sound clips when I can. For me I like my Rocker 30 driving a Mesa Rectifier 2x12 cab using V30's. Sounds good thru a PPC112 too but much better thru the Mesa.



Yeah I want to hear it again. R30=

We can do whatever Oranges we want in this thread. I don't know how many can record but a shoot off could be fun... I wonder how I'm gonna hang with the high gainers though. We could do hard rock, Blues and Metal then we can judge using a 5 point system. See which amp comes out of it with the most points across 3 different genres. Blues, Hard rock and Metal. Fuck I can't do metal for shit!LOL

We could judge on the tone of each genre and not playing ability. That way everyone can participate and not feel any pressure.:Ohno:

Think about it guys and no added pressure to this thread. It's suppose to be fun and show off our Oranges! Any takers jus say so and we can go from there.


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Way to go Lang.
> 
> Hey! nice Orange by the way.



Not bad for one take... I didn't worry about hitting the correct number of chords for verse/chorus/bridge... (Obviously!) and was just going for a tone example.

I would love to hear more Orange amps!


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> We can do whatever Oranges we want in this thread. I don't know how many can record but a shoot off could be fun... I wonder how I'm gonna hang with the high gainers though. We could do hard rock, Blues and Metal then we can judge using a 5 point system. See which amp comes out of it with the most points across 3 different genres. Blues, Hard rock and Metal. Fuck I can't do metal for shit!LOL
> 
> We could judge on the tone of each genre and not playing ability. That way everyone can participate and not feel any pressure.:Ohno:
> 
> Think about it guys and no added pressure to this thread. It's suppose to be fun and show off our Oranges! Any takers jus say so and we can go from there.



I'm in solar!!! I say give this thread a couple of days and see how many guys we can get to join in. I think it would be fun as hell!!! Oh shit!!! I can't do blues....


----------



## solarburn

Cool. I think we could have us some fun with it too. Most of all we get to play and hear more Oranges.

Alright guys if you're in Ill keep track of the names and see where we are...how many. Then we'll start. Just say "in" on your post.dont be shy. This will be a kick! Especially me trying to play metal.LOL


----------



## langmurf

minerman said:


> I'm trying to wait & see what Marshall is gonna come out with this year (I read the "wish list" thread, & a new model/version JMD would be killer, but we'll just have to wait & see what they come out with), but you guys are making me GAS pretty hard for one of the Orange amps.....
> 
> I already have a PPC112 (V30), so I guess I could be included in the "circle" I suppose....btw, the clip I posted in the "Big Fat A" contest was my Tweaker through the Orange cab.....
> 
> Out of the 3 low watters, I think I'd like the OR15 better than the TT or DT, as it's got a loop, but don't know for sure, as I've only tried the TT a few months ago. It did sound pretty good, but I wasn't able to spend much time with it, & couldn't turn it up much at all....I was at Guitar Center, it was pretty crowded/noisy, so really, I didn't get to see/hear what the amp was really capable of....but the clips posted here sound great....



Just picked up the latest Guitar Player at the grocery store. Not in the habit of buying hardcopy magazines, but I was treating myself to some "Friday Night Fun." Anyway, the issue's the "Annual New Products Issue" and under amps, they have the Marshall SL-5 Slash Siggy with 5w down to 1w ops with an EL34. 

Then there's the Marshall Custom Pinup Half Stack which looks to be a Class 5 with new cosmetics and three different cab options: "Greta," "Jane," and "Betty." Kinda weird that they'd go with Greta, considering Fender just having released an amp named Greta too. Weird, huh?

Anyway, I don't think either would have dissuaded me from getting the OR15. 

And I am leaning toward picking up a PPC112 to go with the OR15... I think I'll like the matchy-matchy aspect... I know I'll love the V30 and shell.


----------



## solarburn

Watching The Hobbit.

"Oh look...a floater...that ought to add some flavor to it!"(Trolls cooking while one sneezes in the pot)Not verbatim but you get the gist of it.

I ordered some Dimarzio pups today. A SD/Paf Joe. Should be here next week. I have the pots coming already. Then I will take these EMG actives out and get the dynamics I want.

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3nJ6mWXG5oE]I get HAM radio. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

damn joe! i might be having second thoughts about doing a competition with you....i cant follow that. :Ohno: after seeing you play, it makes me realize how bad my playing sucks.


----------



## solarburn

Oh stop Mr Riffmeister! Remember we're going for tone not playing and wait till I try Metal. Damn am I going to be lost!LOL


----------



## woodddj

langmurf said:


> Just picked up the latest Guitar Player at the grocery store. Not in the habit of buying hardcopy magazines, but I was treating myself to some "Friday Night Fun." Anyway, the issue's the "Annual New Products Issue" and under amps, they have the Marshall SL-5 Slash Siggy with 5w down to 1w ops with an EL34.



the little SL-5 cought my attention, but i opt for a head over a combo any day. i have a AVT20 that just sits in the corner... after hearing some of the demo's of the SL-5, i feel i can get some of the same tones with my AVT20. with that being said, why would i want to spend $700 on a amp thats just gonna sit in a corner??? i had rather spend the $$$ on a head and pick a cab of my choice to rock the house. now if marshall releases a SL-5 head, i might be in the market. i love the fact that marshall has the class 5... but for metal heads like me, its not a high gain friendly amp.


----------



## langmurf

I took the plunge today and picked up a brand new PPC112. Sounds great, looks great. My first official all Orange rig.


----------



## solarburn

langmurf said:


> I took the plunge today and picked up a brand new PPC112. Sounds great, looks great. My first official all Orange rig.



Very nice. Now you need to do another clip so we can hear how it sounds.

The TT I played at GC was plugged into 2 of those and it sounded excellent!


----------



## woodddj

That's nice!!! I agree with solar, you need to record another clip so we can hear it.


----------



## langmurf

woodddj said:


> That's nice!!! I agree with solar, you need to record another clip so we can hear it.



Will do! Just need to figure out which three chord standard to butcher this time! ;-)


----------



## solarburn

Butcher with aggression!

Have fun with it. It looks tits!


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Butcher with aggression!
> 
> Have fun with it. It looks tits!



No standard this... and "real smoove" transition from HB to SC... lol...

Did manage, I think, to capture some agression in there, though... ;-)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXtoq6D9cjU]Orange OR15 - Humbucker then Single Coil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## langmurf

My two lovelies:


----------



## solarburn

That's too much haughtiness in one pic.

The Orange cab sounds great. I want 2 of them.LOL


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's too much haughtiness in one pic.
> 
> The Orange cab sounds great. I want 2 of them.LOL



Yeah I love Orange cabs. I had a 2x12 in the past and it was a top notch piece of kit.






Nicest guts of any 2x12's I've ever owned:


----------



## langmurf

My attempt at "clean." Forgive my "chemo spaz hands."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isqdZ7NO4vI]Orange OR15 - clean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Holy crap I didn't a know the OR cleans up!

Nice Lang.


----------



## langmurf

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Holy crap I didn't a know the OR cleans up!
> 
> Nice Lang.



You're too kind, Joe; thanks.

Yah, the ipad doesn't capture the 3D cleans of the OR15, 'fo 'sho NOT! lol. Dime the Master and nudge the gain up some and you can get some really nice cleans for recording purposes... probably not live, even mic'd... but definitely loud enough to show one's weaknesses as a player.


----------



## woodddj

I don't even think my two terror's are capable of playing clean (LOL). nice job Lang


----------



## solarburn

I just got done running my master about 1pm and then I brought gain in till I hit a spot I liked. Turned out to be around or under 11am. It was like a really clean vintage OD. Roll off to clean was real easy. I made a quick recording and noticed it didn't translate the amount of gain but talk about articulation and vintage pluck.LOL

I added my Plexitone and it got really articulate and sang pretty good. The problem with using it like this is its loud as hell.LOL 

I wouldn't run it like this all the time but it is a nice alternative especially playing blues or blues rock. I have to say the cleans were pretty good for this amp. Didn't think it could but it can. I'll try a put a clip up jus to show how it sounds. The thump isn't coming through on the IPAD so it loses a bit of that vintage push in the recording. Oh well. 

Thanks for the idea Lang.


----------



## solarburn

It's got this like cleaner yet plucky gain to it. Listen to it spit out the notes. I mean the voicings the same but the feel is different set this way. This is jus a quicky and not clean...but the gain seems cleaner? It is in the room.LOL

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1uv0T45ghVw]OR15 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

Man, those mic's on those iPads are awesome. To be cranked that loud and to sound that good, is unbelievable. Using my iPhone....if I crank my amp past 9:00, the recording sounds like a dog farting.


----------



## Audiofan

OR15 fans - you can check out this recent review with lots of cool sound recordings....

Orange OR15 Review : With a Strong Fruit Flavor - Audiofanzine


----------



## solarburn

Very cool. The IPAD ONLY played 2 clips but sounded good. I already know it does though. Cool to see others finding it so too.


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jpl2_4xdA4]Orange dark terror clean - YouTube[/ame] holy crap batman!!! my lil beast will do clean. lol


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSXqT-TZLNw]Orange dark terror demo - YouTube[/ame] now this is what the dark terror was made for. \m/\m/ this was recorded at a very low volume, so you might have to turn the volume up a bit.


----------



## Jimmyohio75

Hi all, Haven't been on this forum in a while but I am pleasantly surprised to see an Orange thread started. I have been an Orange guy for years. I have owned a Rocker 30, Tiny Terror, TH30 and currently gigging my Dual Terror. Here's a quick video of my DT about a year ago. Just riffin' out in dropped D.
I had my Dual Terror put into a headshell. Check out my Avatar.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRNktQNCv-Q"]Orange Dual Terror high gain "FAT" channel!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> Orange dark terror demo - YouTube now this is what the dark terror was made for. \m/\m/ this was recorded at a very low volume, so you might have to turn the volume up a bit.



Nice jam'n man. That sounds great!

And the cleans on the other clip was pretty damn good. I think its funny as hell we're jus finding out they can get clean.LOL


----------



## solarburn

Jimmyohio75 said:


> Hi all, Haven't been on this forum in a while but I am pleasantly surprised to see an Orange thread started. I have been an Orange guy for years. I have owned a Rocker 30, Tiny Terror, TH30 and currently gigging my Dual Terror. Here's a quick video of my DT about a year ago. Just riffin' out in dropped D.
> I had my Dual Terror put into a headshell. Check out my Avatar.
> Orange Dual Terror high gain "FAT" channel!! - YouTube



So glad we got a Dual Terror in here! Thanks for joining in and it sounds great!

Good tunes and great Orange Tone. Great playing too. I've seen your DT in head shell on other forums. Looks cool as hell. Like it much better in a head shell.

Post as much and as many clips as you want.


----------



## Jimmyohio75

Hey solarburn how do you like that OR15? I was considering getting another Orange and this one has piqued my interest.


----------



## solarburn

Jimmyohio75 said:


> Hey solarburn how do you like that OR15? I was considering getting another Orange and this one has piqued my interest.



I have so much fun with this amp. Great rock/hard rock amp. Mixes with my fav OD pedals, Plexitone single, Rook OD and Dano CT0-1 version one. Delay and wah sound great too.

So I can get more than a few shades of saturation too. Not going to win any awards for clean...it will do them. Vintage voiced not modern. I love how raunchy it can get. I have others amps for other tones. This is my raunch & roll amp.LOL It has a loop. The tone changes a bit when in/out but its fine to me. I like using my MXR 108 in loop and boosting jus some mids for another flavor. You really can get some nice lil tweaks from it and I already have this stuff on hand. I'm not having to invest in the amp trying to change anything. Got the add on's here.

It's a rock amp. What do you do with a rock amp? Rock out. 

I had a R30 as well. Great amp. I do miss it. I would like to add a Dual Terror to my stable. I read and hear great things about it. Yours sounds great.


----------



## Jimmyohio75

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I have so much fun with this amp. Great rock/hard rock amp. Mixes with my fav OD pedals, Plexitone single, Rook OD and Dano CT0-1 version one. Delay and wah sound great too.
> 
> So I can get more than a few shades of saturation too. Not going to win any awards for clean...it will do them. Vintage voiced not modern. I love how raunchy it can get. I have others amps for other tones. This is my raunch & roll amp.LOL It has a loop. The tone changes a bit when in/out but its fine to me. I like using my MXR 108 in loop and boosting jus some mids for another flavor. You really can get some nice lil tweaks from it and I already have this stuff on hand. I'm not having to invest in the amp trying to change anything. Got the add on's here.
> 
> It's a rock amp. What do you do with a rock amp? Rock out.
> 
> I had a R30 as well. Great amp. I do miss it. I would like to add a Dual Terror to my stable. I read and hear great things about it. Yours sounds great.



Was your Rocker 30 similar in crunch to the OR15? I used to own a Rocker 30 5 years ago and t had the best crunch ever. If I could get a similar crunch in the OR15 I would buy it in a second!


----------



## solarburn

Jimmyohio75 said:


> Was your Rocker 30 similar in crunch to the OR15? I used to own a Rocker 30 5 years ago and t had the best crunch ever. If I could get a similar crunch in the OR15 I would buy it in a second!



I would say no. I think the Dual Terror comes closer to the R30 or even the middle ground comparing both. The OR has more aggression and way more gain. I always call it a Marshally Orange. Not quite an 800 but getting there and way more gain than you'll use. You might say its what a Rocker 30 would sound like if it got angry and had one more gain stage to revel in. Mids are different.

Any of this make sense? The gain is NOT modern voiced which is a plus for me. Guys here know I'm not a modern gain player. I like the vintage circuits. 

Can you go try one? Make sure they have it hooked up to a full stack loaded with GB's. I do.


----------



## solarburn

Hey my Orange Bruthers. Jus got my Tele back and it only cost me $30 to get it playable again. Props to my guitar guy. I didn't spend any time getting it dialed in with my amp yet but I did cop 2 different tones...minimal tweaking. Wanted to just play it. I need to get familiar with the toggle for pick up changes.LOL 

Amp is on the 7.5 watt mode.

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=actyYXF4G9I[/ame]

Plexi style:

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aRlSccVga_Q]OR15 set Plexi style - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

BRAVO!!!!! EXCELLENT!!!! i like the shit out of that bridge pup. and once again, fantastic job on the recordings.


----------



## solarburn

Those are Dimarzio Super Distortions. That fricken Tele's all meat cause of those. It's good to have it up and run'n again.


----------



## Stymie13

Having owned the Rocker 30 would you buy another one or try the Dual Terror? I have an opportunity to buy an R30 for $800 or a DT for $500. Both class A 30 watt amps no FX loop but the DT has footswitchable channels. I've never owned an Orange but dig _most_ of them I've seen used live.


----------



## woodddj

I have never played thru a R30, but I've owned a DT. my opinion on the DT is, it is the shit!! Great sounding amp with thick meaty tones.


----------



## woodddj

Yea solar, that tele is a sweet ax. I think it sounds better than the LTD and for that, I'm willing to do you a favor......forward me your address and I'll ship a guitar box to your house with a return shipping label. That way you can just give it to me, considering you won't be playing it any more since you got that badass tele back. Lol


----------



## solarburn

Stymie13 said:


> Having owned the Rocker 30 would you buy another one or try the Dual Terror? I have an opportunity to buy an R30 for $800 or a DT for $500. Both class A 30 watt amps no FX loop but the DT has footswitchable channels. I've never owned an Orange but dig _most_ of them I've seen used live.



I haven't played the Dual Terror yet but I hear great things about it. I miss my R30 and since they are discontinued I'd get it. I wished I'd a kept it for the tones. I prefer EL34 and that's what the R30 is.

The R30 is foot switchable too. Just need to buy a foot switch for it.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> Yea solar, that tele is a sweet ax. I think it sounds better than the LTD and for that, I'm willing to do you a favor......forward me your address and I'll ship a guitar box to your house with a return shipping label. That way you can just give it to me, considering you won't be playing it any more since you got that badass tele back. Lol



Hahahahahahah! NO!

Hey I also just got new pups for the LTD. Dimarzio Super D and a Paf Joe for the neck. The Super D is what's in the Tele.

Now I just need to get my guitar guy to set it up.


----------



## woodddj

What pups were in the LTD, EMG's....active or passive? I had a LTD viper that had actives. sweet ax, but the damn thing was neck heavy. If I let go of the neck, the fucker would drop down like a limp dick. Drove me crazy so I had to let it go.


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> What pups were in the LTD, EMG's....active or passive? I had a LTD viper that had actives. sweet ax, but the damn thing was neck heavy. If I let go of the neck, the fucker would drop down like a limp dick. Drove me crazy so I had to let it go.



Got the Actives. 57/60.

The EC-1000 is awesome to play.Its the actives that have held me back from getting what I want out of it. Gonna remedy that soon.


----------



## MartyStrat54

This guy had a guitar with two Super Distortions in it. I couldn't find a vid. Here he is playing a slow bluesy tune.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCsLV5jdWzI]paul gilbert crazy solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MartyStrat54

I believe this is one of his dual Super Distortion guitars.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyilcfox9F8]Paul Gilbert`s " Vivaldi´s four seasons " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

HS! Gilbert can cover the fret board. He can play real tasty stuff too when he isn't shredding.


----------



## MartyStrat54

He only shreds to let Steve Vai know he can keep up with him.


----------



## solarburn

Yeah I don't think Gilbert needs to worry bout being out gunned.


----------



## MartyStrat54

He was one of those guys who was really good at sixteen. He was way ahead of most of his peers in Racer X.

And I said this before. It is one thing to play a highly complicated piece that highlights many different techniques, but to do it 5 weeks later without a mistake...yeah he's real special.

How do they remember all this shit?

Thank god for blues.


----------



## solarburn

MartyStrat54 said:


> Thank god for blues.



Amen!


----------



## Stymie13

Got a date with an R30 on Saturday if the guy doesn't sell it out from under me. I'm pretty anxious to add an Orange to my arsenal (how many amps is too many?) but find it odd the guy isn't interested in taking my cash any sooner. Hopefully no shenanigans, fingers crossed...

Orange Rocker 30 tube head UK made $800 obo


----------



## solarburn

Stymie13 said:


> Got a date with an R30 on Saturday if the guy doesn't sell it out from under me. I'm pretty anxious to add an Orange to my arsenal (how many amps is too many?) but find it odd the guy isn't interested in taking my cash any sooner. Hopefully no shenanigans, fingers crossed...
> 
> Orange Rocker 30 tube head UK made $800 obo



Good luck and I hope it turns out fine. Don't think you'll regret a working Rocker 30 for a second. Damn fine Orange.


----------



## JCarno

Holy Cow!! Just got done playin the DT hooked up with an A/B pedal to my 4104. Crunch city! AC/DC tone for days. I'm still shaking!


----------



## solarburn

JCarno said:


> Holy Cow!! Just got done playin the DT hooked up with an A/B pedal to my 4104. Crunch city! AC/DC tone for days. I'm still shaking!



I have got to play me one of these. I hear nothing but great stuff and most of these are players gigging them.


----------



## Rozman62

Stymie13 said:


> Got a date with an R30 on Saturday if the guy doesn't sell it out from under me. I'm pretty anxious to add an Orange to my arsenal (how many amps is too many?) but find it odd the guy isn't interested in taking my cash any sooner. Hopefully no shenanigans, fingers crossed...
> 
> Orange Rocker 30 tube head UK made $800 obo



That is a good deal @ $800. I have several exceptional Marshall heads that are stuck in the on deck circle because I cannot stop playing my Rocker 30 which is an '08 model. I play the 1x12 at home and small venues. Big tone improvement playing my Rocker through my Mesa 2x12 cab. It's stupid heavy but well worth it. I get alot of tone compliments from musicians at my gigs using the Rocker. It takes a little tweaking to match the natural channel with the dirty channel. The amp is pretty vintage dark as I have JJ's in it for bottles. My settings are bass-2, mid-3, treble-7, gain around 1. I use a clean boost to tighten it up coupled with a roll boost for solo's. It's the first amp out of a truckload where I have been totally satisified with my strat tone.


----------



## Stymie13

Your fueling my GAS for the R30! Thanks for the feedback. I'll post up if I am able to close the deal on it.


----------



## Jimmyohio75

JCarno said:


> Holy Cow!! Just got done playin the DT hooked up with an A/B pedal to my 4104. Crunch city! AC/DC tone for days. I'm still shaking!


 Been gigging my Dual Terror for over 2 years and I love it. Crunch City is right......


----------



## Stymie13

Turned out to be a really cool dude selling the RH30. I played it for maybe 3 minutes and knew I wasn't leaving without it. No negotiations so I paid what he was asking. Got it home and plugged it into my rig (5150 slant w/Eminence Private Jacks) and still can't believe the sound and dynamic of this amp. Unreal. I am stunned. I'll give it a few more days, but I believe I'll be parting ways with some other amps. Looks like its a 2005. Well built although someone had a party with the hot glue gun inside the chassis. Grounds were loose and one of the power tubes wasn't seated completely but the thing plays flawlessly.


----------



## solarburn

Congrats stymie! Not a surprise to me you love it. Great amp!


----------



## solarburn

When are my Orange Rocker30 Bruther's gonna get us some clips?

My OR15 says this...

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cce18C3T4b0]Bifocal-ed. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Racerfreed

Lets hear the ltd with super d in it. Im thinkin bout puttin one in my ec 400 vf.


----------



## solarburn

Racerfreed said:


> Lets hear the ltd with super d in it. Im thinkin bout puttin one in my ec 400 vf.



Soon. Got pups/pots jus need money for the install. Other words...next payday.LOL

The Super D kicks ass in the Tele. Bet it does in the EC-1000 too. We gonna find out.


----------



## woodddj

DAMN!!!!!!! Did I hear a small smigget of metal in that vid?? Sounded awesome solar, your tone just kicked my tone's ass.


----------



## solarburn

I almost spit my coffee out on the smigget of metal comment. I knew you'd catch it too.

Did you get a new cab or anything yet? We got to bump this thread every now and then.


----------



## woodddj

bare with me man. i got a couple of vid's, but work has been kicking my ass for the last two weeks. we have image review coming up in 3 weeks, so the bosses are busting our ass's to get the sales center straightened up, not to mention our normal job juties. ill try to get them uploaded this weekend. as far as the cab goes, i posted a NCD in the speaker/cab section a couple of weeks ago. its a killer cab, loaded with eminence wizzard speakers. my gas was bad for the OR15, but i already have 3 heads, 2 cabs and a combo. i felt i would benefit more with another cab. since the OR15's price tage was'nt cheap, i was able to take the remaining money and put it torwards another purchase. the big brown truck should be at my house tuesday, hopefuly i will be able to post a new gear day next week. the fact that i was able to purchase two item's instead of one, makes me all tingly inside. lol


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> bare with me man. i got a couple of vid's, but work has been kicking my ass for the last two weeks. we have image review coming up in 3 weeks, so the bosses are busting our ass's to get the sales center straightened up, not to mention our normal job juties. ill try to get them uploaded this weekend. as far as the cab goes, i posted a NCD in the speaker/cab section a couple of weeks ago. its a killer cab, loaded with eminence wizzard speakers. my gas was bad for the OR15, but i already have 3 heads, 2 cabs and a combo. i felt i would benefit more with another cab. since the OR15's price tage was'nt cheap, i was able to take the remaining money and put it torwards another purchase. the big brown truck should be at my house tuesday, hopefuly i will be able to post a new gear day next week. the fact that i was able to purchase two item's instead of one, makes me all tingly inside. lol



Ill check your NCD thread out. Congrats! Are the vids with you using the new cab? It's fun getting gear ain't it!Lol


----------



## woodddj

Your not going to believe this shit. I bought my wife a ring in feb for her b'day. Her b'day is in march, but I had to buy it early so I could get it sized. We got the ring back early, so I made her wait till march to open it. Needless to say, I had no intentions of buying any gear till June for my b'day. I ran across a good deal on a cab so I bought it. once I got it, I was able to open and test it. But she insisted that it be re boxed because it was for my b'day. Same thing for the new gear coming next week....I can open and test it, but I can't have it till June. Now ain't that some shit!!


----------



## solarburn

I love it man!LOL

Making you tow the line.

You are going to be chomping at the bits to get to it in June.


----------



## woodddj

Yea, I screwed myself. But like i said, I hadn't planned on buying any gear yet. I'm considering this as lessson learned....I'm gonna start giving her all her presents well in advance so it won't end up biting me in the ass. Lol


----------



## woodddj

I did have a few dollars left over. I thinking about buying me some EMG's for my guitar. Know of anyone that might have a nice used set laying around?


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> I did have a few dollars left over. I thinking about buying me some EMG's for my guitar. Know of anyone that might have a nice used set laying around?



Yes. Don't waste money on a new set.

What are you looking for? I have an 81/85. The 57/60's are still in the guitar but they will come out too.

Pretty sure I might have some pots too. If you need them.


----------



## woodddj

I had a ESP viper that had the 81/85's in it and I thought they sounded badass. That will be the set I buy. Send me a PM if you wanna sell'em, let me know what ya want for them.


----------



## solarburn

PM'd.


----------



## woodddj

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVh4UlvJUvE]Orange #4 - YouTube[/ame] this is a clip of the orange #4 using the eminence wizard loaded geezer cab. just a little something on the fly and i also had the gain maxed. i wasnt really searching for the best tone, just wanted a high gain tone. the playing is a little weak, but its only me f'n off so dont bash my lack of skillz. i was using a iphone 3g to record, so its not gonna sound the best.


----------



## solarburn

Sounds good Jay! Seems to be plenty of heft in that cab/speaker combination. As always I totally dig the riffing! I think it came out pretty good considering its a phone clip.

Did you get your pick ups yet? I don't have tracking on them so I won't know until you get them.


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sounds good Jay! Seems to be plenty of heft in that cab/speaker combination. As always I totally dig the riffing! I think it came out pretty good considering its a phone clip.
> 
> Did you get your pick ups yet? I don't have tracking on them so I won't know until you get them.



Thanks man! The cab really sounds good, but I'm curious to see how other speakers sound in the cab. Might do a little swapping in the near future. The iPhone don't do the cab any justice, there's a ton of thump in the cab. As far as receiving the pups, I haven't got them yet. I figure I should get them Monday or tuesday. I'll send you a pm as soon as I get them.


----------



## solarburn

Bet those Wizards are loud being as efficient as they are. Speaker sensitivity of a 103. Be fun trying different speakers. Expensive if you don't already own a bunch though hehe.

Yeah let me know about the pups. I figure early next week.


----------



## woodddj

Yea, the wizards are pretty much on their own. With the 103db, I don't think any other speaker would be affective with them, or atleast nothing I got. I have some 75's and a couple of T-100's I want to try in the cab.


----------



## Jimmyohio75

NAD- Limited Edition 2009 Orange Rocker 30 in WHITE

Yes, it rocks!!!!


----------



## woodddj

Congrats man! That's nice.


----------



## solarburn

Pure win Jimmy! Awesome score!


----------



## woodddj

Two words Jimmy " audio clips" !!! Lord knows if I can make a fool of myself, someone else can to.


----------



## solarburn

I'm in that club too!

KLIPS!


----------



## Jimmyohio75

woodddj said:


> Two words Jimmy " audio clips" !!! Lord knows if I can make a fool of myself, someone else can to.


 I need to find some batteries for my ZOOM recorder. I will put something up in the next few days!!


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm in that club too!
> 
> KLIPS!



In the words of the great Austin powers....."we are sexy bitches" lol


----------



## Stymie13

Dude.White is sick!!! Here's a couple crappy clips of mine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzXfJqUjd4Y]2005 Orange R30 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZj69hRfdeM]Orange R30 full stack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> In the words of the great Austin powers....."we are sexy bitches" lol


----------



## Stymie13

There's a nice looking OR15 in Portland on CL. I want one really bad thanks to JOE ... but I think I want a matching 412 cab for my R30 more.

Orange OR15, Gibson Les Paul, Squier 4 channel PA system


----------



## solarburn

Stymie those were cool vids! I liked the tunes. Especially the first one. The second one was Orange all the way when you hit the dirt. Classic! Great addition to our circle man.

What speakers are in those cabs?


----------



## solarburn

Stymie13 said:


> There's a nice looking OR15 in Portland on CL. I want one really bad thanks to JOE ... but I think I want a matching 412 cab for my R30 more.
> 
> Orange OR15, Gibson Les Paul, Squier 4 channel PA system



I think I'd go for the cab too. V30's in a PPC 412...Bliss!


----------



## woodddj

Stymie13 said:


> There's a nice looking OR15 in Portland on CL. I want one really bad thanks to JOE ... but I think I want a matching 412 cab for my R30 more.
> 
> Orange OR15, Gibson Les Paul, Squier 4 channel PA system



Yeah, Joe has a bad habit of creating GAS for a lot of people. Thanks a lot Joe. Lol


----------



## woodddj

I'll probably end up getting a OR15 down the road. I had the funds to snag one, but right I had to evaluate my needs vs. My wants. It's all good though. I ended up getting a killer cab and a badass LP. Right now as it stands.....I have 3 heads, 3 cabs and two guitars. Not bad if I say so myself.


----------



## Stymie13

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Stymie those were cool vids! What speakers are in those cabs?



Thanks Joe, I cant shred like you but appreciate the compliment. The 5150 cabs are loaded with Eminence Private Jacks and GB1216s. Of course it sounds WAY better in the room since it was just a cell phone video. I put off posting for so long trying to get good quality clips but figured if you and Jay can do it, so can I.


----------



## solarburn

Stymie13 said:


> Thanks Joe, I cant shred like you but appreciate the compliment. The 5150 cabs are loaded with Eminence Private Jacks and GB1216s. Of course it sounds WAY better in the room since it was just a cell phone video. I put off posting for so long trying to get good quality clips but figured if you and Jay can do it, so can I.



Makes me want that amp again. I only got to play mine with V30's and it was a good match. I would have loved to try it with the G12M's I have now. Imagine it would be a good match too.

Glad you decided to post a clip. I know getting a good clip is a concern but I kinda like the unpolished ones too. Plus they can be done any time.


----------



## brp

There's a mint OR-15 w/ kinda worn (tears and no logo) 1922 2x12 cab w/ Greenbacks locally for $700 that I've been eyeing up the last week.

I should get it right?


----------



## solarburn

Hahaha! Bill's got GAS!LOL

GB's are a great match I've found.


----------



## brp

Ya, it seems like a pretty good deal.

And I HAVE been keeping an eye open for not only an OR-15 since reading your posts about yours but also a 1922 w/ greenbacks (or one to load some into at the least).

I really need another 15 watter like another hole in the head but WTF "yolo" lol


----------



## brp

BTW the response my GAS was looking for was something like:

" oh dude! you gotta snagged that NAO! That IS a killer deal and you'd be a fool not to grab that ASAP! "


----------



## solarburn

I couldn't have said it any better!LOL


----------



## Jimmyohio75

Short video of my new Rocker 30.....Les Paul Studio. Straight in. No effects. Just some mindless dropped D riffage! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iRGvneNfGw[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Excellent Jimmyohio75!


----------



## woodddj

Oh hell.......looks like Jimmy trying to spread a case of GAS. Lol

Thank goodness I'm all GASSED out, or atleast for now. that rocker sounds sweet, but guess I'm just have to settle with my #4. (it has the rocker preamp just don't sound as good as the real McCoy)


----------



## Jimmyohio75

woodddj said:


> Oh hell.......looks like Jimmy trying to spread a case of GAS. Lol
> 
> Thank goodness I'm all GASSED out, or atleast for now. that rocker sounds sweet, but guess I'm just have to settle with my #4. (it has the rocker preamp just don't sound as good as the real McCoy)


 
I'm loving this Rocker 30. Now I know why all the Orange purists have been complaining that the R30 has been discontinued. This thing is fat, punchy, chunky and articulate. Definitely the sound I have heard in my head for the past 44 years.....


----------



## woodddj

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJTuYRdZZkk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Orange dark terror - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OhpHps8FfY&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Orange #4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

For some reason this thread had found it's self on page two. I figured i would resurrect it since solar has dropped the ball. Lol

This is a sound comparison between the dark terror and the #4. for some reason the dark terror has lost some grit in the recording. If you search my earlier video post, you will see that the dark terror actually has a set of balls


----------



## solarburn

I like the DT. It has a bigger low end. Bet the #4 cuts in a mix though. Anyways the DT has that darker gut punch I like.


----------



## woodddj

Yea they are both great sounding amps. if I had to pick one, I would probably grab the #4 because you can tweak it a little better with the EQ. You can only do so much with the dark terror with the one tone control, but what it does is awesome. Most of what you hear is all pre-amp at low volume because I can't get to power tubes to really kick in without distorting and cutting out the recording on my iPhone. I bet that OR15 really gets to cooking at about 1/2 volume also. Maybe one day I'll get a decent recorder so I can crank these two bad boys


----------



## woodddj

I had to travel from the little hole in the wall that I live in, to the big city today. I get to have a cervical block first thing in the morning, and the wife didn't want to have to get up at 2a.m. To make the long drive. So we decided to spend the night. When we got here, I decided to swing by guitar center to see if they had a OR15 so I could test it. Its a damn good thing i didn't plan my trip souly on testing the OR, because all they had were a dark and tiny terror. I guess when i do get the chance to by one,'it's gonna be a shot in the dark because all I've got to go by is your clips and YouTube.


----------



## solarburn

WTF is a cervical block and I hope it goes well!

Figures GC didn't have it. Mine had it in stock the last few times I was there but it didn't matter cause I have one. You know if I wanted to demo one they'd have everything but!LOL

That's a bummer. You need to try one. I will qualify one thing. It's a great rock/hard rock amp. If you don't plan on playing that kinda of stuff much you are set with the Oranges you have. Course I hope you get one so we can demo the shit out of this thread!


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> WTF is a cervical block and I hope it goes well!
> 
> I have a ruptured disc between C6 & C7. The cervical block is a shot of steroids that is given in he neck, kinda like an epidural. If the block don't take, my next option would be surgery. (fuzing C6 & C7 together).


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have my 10 band eq in the loop of my DKT, plenty of control over tone and downright kick ass. I can do a 'modern brown' sound that's just fun to play with.


----------



## woodddj

I haven't tried an EQ in the loop yet.


----------



## solarburn

I've got a 10 band EQ in the loop too that I use quite often to pull even more mids out or some shaping of other frequencies. Nothing but little increments of any. I like mine without it too.


----------



## solarburn

Why am I not getting instant email notification any more? Anyone else having issues with that here?


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> solarburnDSL50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is a cervical block and I hope it goes well!
> 
> I have a ruptured disc between C6 & C7. The cervical block is a shot of steroids that is given in he neck, kinda like an epidural. If the block don't take, my next option would be surgery. (fuzing C6 & C7 together).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Jay. I hope it works for you!
Click to expand...


----------



## woodddj

I mostly use my phone when i get on the forum, haven't noticed the notifications though.
Sorry I couldnt help Joe.
I sold my ge-7 a few months ago, i really didn't care for that EQ any way. I actually sold my 10 band MXR to get the GE-7 so it would fit better on my pedal board a little better. But I think I will eventually go back with my first EQ, it was a mxr m109 6 band. When i was at Guitar center yesterday i noticed when I was leaving, that they had a used one for $39. I should have got it, but I already purchased a leveys strap and some schaller locks and the sales guy got busy with someone else so I just walked on out because the gas was starting to hit me pretty hard.


----------



## solarburn

Mostly I just nudge a bit of mids. I've got the MXR 108. I bet the 109 would be fine. I'm wasting a lot of the 10 band capability on the OR. Course the 108 comes in handy on other amps too. Good piece of gear.

I contacted the site over my notifications. Hopefully they can get me back to good again. Weird deal...


----------



## woodddj

Yea the 109 was a great little EQ. With it only being a 6 band it did a great job, especially when I was running in the loop of my 900. But I got the bright idea of going with the 10 band, and like you i found myself not useing it to it's full potential. Not to mention when i put it on my board,it took up two spaces, waisting valuable realistate on my pedal board. Lol


----------



## Stringjunkie

I get a kick ass core tone that I'm thrilled with on the DkT. Then I fuk it up severely with my 10 band lol. I boost low end pull out mids and crank a couple trebs. Then I cut/boost with the eq sliders and it's friggin evil.


----------



## althekiller

I have owned a Rockerverb 50 MK2 head, Tiny Terror head, Rocker 30 head, various Orange cabs, Played an AD30 single channel in a band for a long time and now own a Rocker 30 combo so I am a huge Orange fan. 

I really would like to pick up an OR50. My favorite Orange is the Rocker 30 though. Has a more open and raw sound than other Oranges. Dare I say it is like the dark and evil twin brother or a JCM 800? Sure sounds like it to me!


----------



## solarburn

althekiller said:


> I have owned a Rockerverb 50 MK2 head, Tiny Terror head, Rocker 30 head, various Orange cabs, Played an AD30 single channel in a band for a long time and now own a Rocker 30 combo so I am a huge Orange fan.
> 
> I really would like to pick up an OR50. My favorite Orange is the Rocker 30 though. Has a more open and raw sound than other Oranges. Dare I say it is like the dark and evil twin brother or a JCM 800? Sure sounds like it to me!



Glad to have you in the circle. You are definitely Orange worn.

I miss the R30 I had. These days I'm feeling I should have kept it. The OR15 is passifying me for now.


----------



## Stymie13

Here's an R30 in Portland on CL for $700. I don't know this dude or anything about the condition of the amp, but if it's all legit its a very fair price.

Orange Amps Rocker 30 Guitar Amp Head & SLM Elec. 4x10 8ohm Bass Cab


----------



## acidvoodoo

Reviving the thread with a quick video of my JVM1 a/b with the Orange #4

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1Fq83DMcL8]Marshall JVM1 vs Orange Jim Root #4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Which one is which when you're playing? My phone is freezing up. I see you use an Super Distortion too. You just have good taste.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Joe did you get your JMP back? I wanna hear some clips


----------



## acidvoodoo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Which one is which when you're playing? My phone is freezing up. I see you use an Super Distortion too. You just have good taste.



Thanks man.. I started with the JVM1 and went back and forth ending with both in stereo. Check out the youtube video later, it has those little text bubbles noting which is which amp.


----------



## solarburn

acidvoodoo said:


> Thanks man.. I started with the JVM1 and went back and forth ending with both in stereo. Check out the youtube video later, it has those little text bubbles noting which is which amp.




Yeah I was hoping for the title boxes but my phone is being hopeless. I no longer have wifi so I'm at the mercy of 3g and shit reception from lack of towers out here in the country ...

I'll try later.(


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Joe did you get your JMP back? I wanna hear some clips



Not yet. Gonna be gigging again soon and will need it although I could make my OR work if I have too.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Man, he's had it for like 6 months right? What's the hold up. Have you spoken to him lately?


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Not yet. Gonna be gigging again soon and will need it although I could make my OR work if I have too.



gig that ORANGE beast!!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Man, he's had it for like 6 months right? What's the hold up. Have you spoken to him lately?



Over a year. Every couple months he tells me soon. Says he's sparing no expense on this amp. I'm thinking I'll be able to touch God with the tone coming out of it. Hope to get it very soon Paul. Going to need it!


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> gig that ORANGE beast!!



You know I'm gonna! I got Friday and Saturdays off at work now so I can go out and play again. Already have some guys in mind.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm worried man, over a year is a little excessive. I'd try to nail him down to a date at this point. Shouldn't take him but a few hours to mod an amp.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I'm worried man, over a year is a little excessive. I'd try to nail him down to a date at this point. Shouldn't take him but a few hours to mod an amp.



I'll get in touch with him tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I admire your patience Joe, if it were me I'd been jumping up and down after 2 months.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I admire your patience Joe, if it were me I'd been jumping up and down after 2 months.



Well I have my limits too. I'm not worried that I'll get screwed by Joey. So that was never a concern. I talked to other guys who had their amps modded by Joey and they let me know he takes along time. I had no idea I would be waiting over a year though. Hopefully he'll have some good news for me...like its done.


----------



## Dave666

acidvoodoo said:


> Reviving the thread with a quick video of my JVM1 a/b with the Orange #4
> 
> Marshall JVM1 vs Orange Jim Root #4 - YouTube



As a stand alone, I like the JVM more, but together they smoke!


----------



## acidvoodoo

Dave666 said:


> As a stand alone, I like the JVM more, but together they smoke!



I think I could have set up the #4 a little better, that was the first time I used it with the dimarzio super distortion pickup...wish I had a better way to record, in the room together they just sound friggin crushing.


----------



## user xyz

Hi Everyone!!

I registered so I could ask:

OR15 for First Orange amp??

*Orange OR15 for Jimmy Page-Early Zep Crunch??* 
Hi:

* I need a amp to do Early Zep Crunch/Yes/Floyd, etc.

* My guitars are Les Pauls/Strats/and a Tele.

* I already Have a Vox Nt50--too loud/Too Clean
Tweaker 88--Too Loud
Marshall DSL 40C--Too Loud/Too Fizzy
* Champ X2--Nice Cleans/Nice Crunch w/ OCD -- No FX Loop.

So I am Thinking this Orange OR15 will get me what I'm Looking for??
* Low Wattage
* FX Loop
* Less than $600.00
Great Crunchy Progressive Rock Tone. 

Any Help from you experts is Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Micky

Let me get this straight...
You joined up here, a Marshall Amp forum.
(Greetings, by the way)
And you want to know about Orange amps.
Correct?

Didn't you read any previous posts?
All the members here except one will tell you to get a DSL.
(but wait! you already have one!)
But in all seriousness, yes what you wanna do will work.
You already have a DSL, and I can make mine do what you want.
Is it just that you want an Orange amp?
Remember, even an OR15 can be incredibly loud...


----------



## solarburn

user xyz said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I registered so I could ask:
> 
> OR15 for First Orange amp??
> 
> *Orange OR15 for Jimmy Page-Early Zep Crunch??* u
> Hi:
> 
> * I need a amp to do Early Zep Crunch/Yes/Floyd, etc.
> 
> * My guitars are Les Pauls/Strats/and a Tele.
> 
> * I already Have a Vox Nt50--too loud/Too Clean
> Tweaker 88--Too Loud
> Marshall DSL 40C--Too Loud/Too Fizzy
> * Champ X2--Nice Cleans/Nice Crunch w/ OCD -- No FX Loop.
> 
> So I am Thinking this Orange OR15 will get me what I'm Looking for??
> * Low Wattage
> * FX Loop
> * Less than $600.00
> Great Crunchy Progressive Rock Tone.
> 
> Any Help from you experts is Greatly appreciated!!



I would probably go with the Dual Terror. I own the OR15 and love it but for gigging I'd go with the Dual Terror even though it doesn't have loop. Orange needs to get more loop friendly on these lower wattage offerings. I haven't gigged my OR yet.


----------



## solarburn

Micky said:


> Let me get this straight...
> You joined up here, a Marshall Amp forum.
> (Greetings, by the way)
> And you want to know about Orange amps.
> Correct?
> 
> Didn't you read any previous posts?
> All the members here except one will tell you to get a DSL.
> (but wait! you already have one!)
> But in all seriousness, yes what you wanna do will work.
> You already have a DSL, and I can make mine do what you want.
> Is it just that you want an Orange amp?
> Remember, even an OR15 can be incredibly loud...



Micky...have you been to the Orange forum? Don't. Its better here.LOL


----------



## Micky

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Micky...have you been to the Orange forum? Don't. Its better here.LOL



I know, and I used to have an OR15. Long time ago I had an Orange combo for a while. OK but wasn't thrilled with it and traded them away.

I was just poking a bit of fun at a newbie. But also a DSL40c owner, and early Page, although I can't play like him, is easy on the DSL. That and ZZ Top are the first licks I dialed in when I got mine.

I equate Orange owners with Mac users. Kind of a cult...


----------



## solarburn

I'm pretty sure I could readily get those tones he wants out of an EL34'd DSL.That's because I know my way around one. I see them get dismissed too quickly. It took some time for me. 

For more vintage tones I prefer other Marshall circuits. Its what I was driving my DSL to do...and it came close.

The Dual Terror sounds a bit Fuller and more capable like the Rocker30. Good vintage Orange tones at a lower price that the Rockerverb series.

I love vintage Marshall through and through though. Love it!


----------



## solarburn

Gat dam I hate using my phone to post with...


----------



## paul-e-mann

So where's that JMP Joe???


----------



## user xyz

Micky said:


> Let me get this straight...
> You joined up here, a Marshall Amp forum.
> (Greetings, by the way)
> And you want to know about Orange amps.
> Correct?
> 
> Didn't you read any previous posts?
> All the members here except one will tell you to get a DSL.
> (but wait! you already have one!)
> But in all seriousness, yes what you wanna do will work.
> You already have a DSL, and I can make mine do what you want.
> Is it just that you want an Orange amp?
> Remember, even an OR15 can be incredibly loud...


 

Hey Micky!! 

Busted!! 

I really think I just want to Piss away more $$ and Get a First Orange!!
--I'm just getting back into Music after a 20 year absence--Making My Daily Bread and all that stuff.
Back in the Olden Days when I began--there were only a Few Amps==1976--and Strat's @ $499 and Les Paul's @ $799.--Could have been a Million $$--we didn't have two Nickles to Rub together!! 

I guess I'm just trying to make up for Lost Time--Thanks for the wisdom!! 

And If My OR15 doesn't work out I will send the Bill to Solarburn--his thread gave me the GAS BAD!!


----------



## Micky

See what I mean?

If it was ME, I would spend the money on lessons to PLAY like Page, rather than sound like him... But then again, that's me...


----------



## user xyz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I would probably go with the Dual Terror. I own the OR15 and love it but for gigging I'd go with the Dual Terror even though it doesn't have loop. Orange needs to get more loop friendly on these lower wattage offerings. I haven't gigged my OR yet.


 

Hi:

I was interested in the Dual Terror--But NO FX loop 

Have you soured a Bit on the OR15??

The First (and Last) time I saw someone use Orange amps was 1974--Wishbone Ash-"There's the Rub" tour in NOLA. Tone To Freakein Die For!! 

I guess I'm kinda looking for that.

The OR15 would be for Home use and I really feel like w/o FX loop one is severely Limited.

What can the Dual Terror do that the OR 15 cannot do??

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> So where's that JMP Joe???



I asked for a completion date and Joey said 3 weeks. Around the first week of September.


----------



## solarburn

user xyz said:


> Hi:
> 
> I was interested in the Dual Terror--But NO FX loop
> 
> Have you soured a Bit on the OR15??
> 
> The First (and Last) time I saw someone use Orange amps was 1974--Wishbone Ash-"There's the Rub" tour in NOLA. Tone To Freakein Die For!!
> 
> I guess I'm kinda looking for that.
> 
> The OR15 would be for Home use and I really feel like w/o FX loop one is severely Limited.
> 
> What can the Dual Terror do that the OR 15 cannot do??
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!



The only thing I don't like from the OR15 is single notes can be on the thin side although that's why there is such good string definition while chording.

I also do not like it through 112 cabs. My 412 with G12M's makes it sound much better than my 112's did. For home use it should be fine. I love having a loop for my time based effects . 



I play the shit out of mine. Its kept me tided over until my JMP is done which has been over a year in the making...


----------



## solarburn

The Dual Terror will have bigger rounder single notes. 

I use the OR all the time. It still gets me off and I can lessen amp defects when needed. Every amp has them or the chain of gear causes some. I got mine dialed in straight in and with eq in loop with minor frequency bumps as well as mixing with my favorite OD's when I want it even more Marshally. LOL


----------



## user xyz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The Dual Terror will have bigger rounder single notes.
> 
> I use the OR all the time. It still gets me off and I can lessen amp defects when needed. Every amp has them or the chain of gear causes some. I got mine dialed in straight in and with eq in loop with minor frequency bumps as well as mixing with my favorite OD's when I want it even more Marshally. LOL


 

Why would the Dual Terror have thicker single notes?? The extra 15 watts?

Would not the OR15 have a similar tone stack of the Fat Channel on the Dual?

Do me a Favor and Youtube Wishbone Ash "Persephone" from There's the Rub and let me know if the OR15 can nail the Melody line?? --A nice Thick singing Melody--It's a Flying V (HB) part.--the other Guitar is a Strat.

Thanks


----------



## solarburn

user xyz said:


> Why would the Dual Terror have thicker single notes?? The extra 15 watts?
> 
> Would not the OR15 have a similar tone stack of the Fat Channel on the Dual?
> 
> Do me a Favor and Youtube Wishbone Ash "Persephone" from There's the Rub and let me know if the OR15 can nail the Melody line?? --A nice Thick singing Melody--It's a Flying V (HB) part.--the other Guitar is a Strat.
> 
> Thanks



Bigger iron(OT/PT) can give a more open sound field and sound bigger. Rounder more full.

I'll che k that vid out and compare what I can get. I'm off to work right now though. So if tomorrow.


----------



## user xyz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Bigger iron(OT/PT) can give a more open sound field and sound bigger. Rounder more full.
> 
> I'll che k that vid out and compare what I can get. I'm off to work right now though. So if tomorrow.


 

Thanks!!


----------



## solarburn

I think the OR15 can cover a lot of rock tone ground and more so with the right pedals. Here I'm going for vintage Marshall hehe. Put ear phones on its low volume recorded by phone.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4zkDrTGMM[/ame] 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=shLtGx-uxkY[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

I listened to the Wishbone ash and am confident I could get those tones using the OR.


----------



## user xyz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I think the OR15 can cover a lot of rock tone ground and more so with the right pedals. Here I'm going for vintage Marshall hehe. Put ear phones on its low volume recorded by phone.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4zkDrTGMM
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=shLtGx-uxkY


 

Nice tones!! 

What guitar and what Pickups??
What effects?

Thanks again


----------



## solarburn

user xyz said:


> Nice tones!!
> 
> What guitar and what Pickups??
> What effects?
> 
> Thanks again



Guitar is a ESP EC 1000 that I put passives in. That's a DiMarzio Super Distortion you're hearing and the neck is a Paf Joe...for now.

I have a touch of delay in loop as well as a M108 eq. I jus bump 62.5 Hz +5. 500 Hz +2. 1K+3. 8K +2 and 16K +1. Jus so you know there is no shenanigans going on.

I'm running my Plexitone 2012 Single into the front. Think amp gain was 11am or cleaner. I used Pete Thorn's pedal settings on his vid of the Plexitone.

Cab is the EVH 5153 412 loaded with G12M's.

V1=RFT
V2=Matsushita
PI=Don't remember

Power tubes are the OEM TAD ELL84's


----------



## solarburn

My Joey modded JMP is slated to be finished and should be in my hands soon.

Until then I'm still having a blast with my OR15...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKy4dSuzUtk]Rooked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

sounded like that vid had a whole lot of awesomeness in it solar. sounded great!!


----------



## solarburn

woodddj said:


> sounded like that vid had a whole lot of awesomeness in it solar. sounded great!!




Thanks bud!

Just thought I'd bump the thread...keep it current.

You got to get some woodddj riffage in here with yours.


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Just thought I'd bump the thread...keep it current.
> 
> You got to get some woodddj riffage in here with yours.



Yea, I know. I've dropped the ball on this one. I wanted to get some clips up, but never did get the chance. I got me a JMD:1 a couple weeks ago, so I'm still in the new toy stage. I haven't played the little beast lately, so Give me a little time and I try to get something up.


----------



## solarburn

Oh that's right. You mentioned getting a JMD. Hows it sounding?you have a thread on it?

I tried your settings ...I felt the metal hehe.


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Oh that's right. You mentioned getting a JMD. Hows it sounding?you have a thread on it?
> 
> I tried your settings ...I felt the metal hehe.



i did start a NGD thread, but i havent put up any clips.


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Oh that's right. You mentioned getting a JMD. Hows it sounding?you have a thread on it?
> 
> I tried your settings ...I felt the metal hehe.



i did start a NGD thread, but i havent put up any clips.


----------



## acidvoodoo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My Joey modded JMP is slated to be finished and should be in my hands soon.
> 
> Until then I'm still having a blast with my OR15...
> 
> Rooked - YouTube



Nice dude, the beginning had that ZZtop vibe going on!


----------



## solarburn

The Rook has a Baxandall eq circuit so it takes some getting used to. I can get some cool mid emphasized boost from it that didn't overwhelm amp dynamics or kill response. I really like this pedal for low to medium volume playing/recording.

I did slop the shit out of it playing wise but you guys know I'm just a sloppy player. LOL


----------



## paul-e-mann

Hey Joe I had a chance to try an OR15 again this time through a 1960 slant cab. Wow what a difference! I got classic tones for days in a form that I like, I never liked those Orange cabs. I pretty much was riding volume and gain both at 9 oclock for some edge of breakup goodness and then gain at 11 oclock to crunch it up nicely, I really liked this amp! I had played several different amps through that cab in a sound room so my ears and head were killing me with those slant cab speakers pointing at my head, I hate that slant, I much prefer a B cab. So to say the least I wore out from all that playing so I'll have to go back and try the OR15 again but with some pedals. I had tried the Orange TH30H and got some great tone through the clean channel but quickly realized the knob config was all wrong for me, there's no way to get breakup on the clean channel at reasonable volume and no eq on the dirty channel, there's no way I can dial in what I like. But that OR15 was easy to dial in! I think with the right boost pedal on it I will easily be able to turn it into a 2 channel amp, and the fx loop with a boost for leads. And I think its loud enough to play with a band when set at 15 watts through the right cab. Nice!

So when get that JMP back finally and forget all about the OR15 I'll buy it off you! Ha!


----------



## solarburn

Yeah buddy! Told ya it sounds better through a 412 and really good through my G12M'd cab.

Its definitely loud enough through a full stack!LOL

I had fun doing that.

I like the OR too much to let go Paul. Its not the best amp evar but it sure is fun to rock out with!


----------



## woodddj

I had a little time to noodle around this morning so I made to short video's to compare the sound between the OR15 and the JR#4. EQ is set at noon, gain at 9 and vol is just under the first mark in 7 watt mode.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUiNJVUGV-s]OR15 vs JR #4 Test - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwh-m-nfCgI]JR #4 vs OR15 test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

That hit the spot! Been needing a riffage fix for awhile now...LOL

I preferred the OR. It out beasted the JR. With authority!

Thanks Jay! Very nice demo of it tweaked for heaviness.


----------



## woodddj

vol turned up just a bit more. treb 1, mid 11, bass 4 and gain 9

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRNB_zjP6b0]JR #4 vs OR15 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfdqzbDODlo]OR15 vs JR #4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## acidvoodoo

Pretty cool, the #4 sounds smoother, or15 a little more gritty...not sure if that's due to the volume difference of each clip though.


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That hit the spot! Been needing a riffage fix for awhile now...LOL
> 
> I preferred the OR. It out beasted the JR. With authority!
> 
> Thanks Jay! Very nice demo of it tweaked for heaviness.



now take in mind, these were recorded with a P.O.S. iphone 3g. its really hard to tell the difference between the two thru the recording. but in person, it is really noticeable between the two. where the two amps really shine, is with the vol. set at noon, but the mic on my phone cant handle it. hands down the OR is better, but that's our opinion. but the JR is not a shabby amp, it kicks ass too, but in a different way. I had the JR for sale, but I decided to keep it because it is that good. if I want a different tone, ill have something else to go to.


----------



## acidvoodoo

woodddj said:


> vol turned up just a bit more. treb 1, mid 11, bass 4 and gain 9
> 
> JR #4 vs OR15 - YouTube
> 
> OR15 vs JR #4 - YouTube



Those both sound really good man, or15 vid still sounds louder on my computer


----------



## woodddj

acidvoodoo said:


> Pretty cool, the #4 sounds smoother, or15 a little more gritty...not sure if that's due to the volume difference of each clip though.



I tried to get the volume as close as possible, but think the biggest thing it the mic's on the iphones suck ass. I would love to have a better recorder, that way I could get a more accurate recording of the tone between the amps. I had a zoom H2 about a year ago and it did a really good job recording, but I didn't use it much after he band broke up so I ended up selling it


----------



## acidvoodoo

I've got to try an OR15


----------



## solarburn

The JR souded a lot better in the second vid than in the first. I still prefer the OR but the JR got some points back.

The riffage was ferocious! Loved it man!

You know I don't ever take mine over noon volume wise and most my recordings are low volume. Its jus too much for a phone to handle.


----------



## solarburn

acidvoodoo said:


> I've got to try an OR15



412 it! Don't neuter it with a 112 box.LOL


----------



## woodddj

acidvoodoo said:


> Those both sound really good man, or15 vid still sounds louder on my computer



thanks man! I listened to it again, and it does sound a little louder.


----------



## woodddj

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 412 it! Don't neuter it with a 112 box.LOL



+1 to that. ...... I was cutting it close with the 2x12. lol


----------



## acidvoodoo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 412 it! Don't neuter it with a 112 box.LOL



Definitely not! I'm 2x12 4x12 guy


----------



## Rozman62

Never envisioned this thread would run over a 350 count. I guess I am not surprised. We are talking about Orange amps here and the love is endless.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Orange Crush 10 pho-


----------



## crossroadsnyc

to-


----------



## crossroadsnyc

bomb!


----------



## woodddj

I like the black and white one, cause it makes your orange look vintage.


----------



## solarburn

It does look cool like that. Great pics CR's!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Damn Wood, the OR smoked the JR in the last vids IMO. I wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## woodddj

Stringjunkie said:


> Damn Wood, the OR smoked the JR in the last vids IMO. I wouldn't have guessed that.



Yep , the OR is a versital amp. It will do old school and face melting metal with a turn of the knob. The JR is still a bad ass amp, but I find myself going to the OR first , rather than playing the JR


----------



## solarburn

Jay I tried to get the riff train go'n but it ran out of steam pretty much out of the gate..LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi0hadQ5McY]All OR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

Man that was a groovy riff! I was dig'n it and half way you called that audible to switch to lead, sounded sweet!! That be one mighty fine sound rig you got. Your tone just sounds thick and mean with an attitude. Lol


----------



## solarburn

I eq'd it darker and used the ESP instead of the Tele this time. Its shorter too.LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFJwizpplg4]OR & EC1000 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

hell yeah!! I like that. is that one of your own riffs, or is it a cover?


----------



## paul-e-mann

I want an OR15H but its gonna be a long time til that happens, no more money. Also I'm interested in the Orange solid state head that's coming out this fall, its also half the price of the OR15H and 100 watts. I'll wait to see what people say about it and maybe get that if its good, I feel like I'd like to have a good solid state amp. Here it is: Orange Amplifiers Crush Pro CR120H 120W Guitar Amp Head | Musician's Friend I'd like to know what all the Orange gurus say about it when it comes out.


----------



## solarburn

Well its something I came up with after the first attempt which forgot where it was going.LOL

If it's someone else's buried in my subconscious then I give full acknowledgement to whomever.hehe


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I want an OR15H but its gonna be a long time til that happens, no more money. Also I'm interested in the Orange solid state head that's coming out this fall, its also half the price of the OR15H and 100 watts. I'll wait to see what people say about it and maybe get that if its good, I feel like I'd like to have a good solid state amp. Here it is: Orange Amplifiers Crush Pro CR120H 120W Guitar Amp Head | Musician's Friend I'd like to know what all the Orange gurus say about it when it comes out.



I'm interested in that 120 watter too. I hope it Crushes!!



I Like SS for heavier stuff.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Ya know what? I looked closer and the CR120H has no headphone jack, if I'm gonna get a solid state amp its gotta have that feature. That really sucks, if they want to compete with the competition they need to add all the bells and whistles. I wonder if a headphone jack can be adapted to it, or can I plug headphones into the speaker jack? So that's a no go for me unless I get one of the smaller Orange CR combos that have all the bells and whistles, but the head looks so cool though!


----------



## solarburn

How bout this OR15 vid...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSxxWoQIqRw]GUITAR TONE - ORANGE OR15 SOUND DEMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Comparison vid...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEFzcEkKRfc]GUITAR TONE - ORANGE OR15 vs TUBEMEISTER 18 HUGHES & KETTNER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## acidvoodoo

Cool video, the OR15 sounded waaaaaay better to me, nice and warm


----------



## solarburn

Yeah I liked the mids much better in the OR. the HK sounded too smooth or soft in that frequency comparably. Don't know where the mids were set at on it though...sounds like it was lower in volume too.


----------



## paul-e-mann

This is cool. I played one of these today:


----------



## Stymie13

I'm gonna make my own Orange 50W amp. Not exactly an RV50 and not quite an OR50, but all Orange. Just grabbed a 50 Classic Tone 50W Plexi OT off another forum member after getting schooled on the Orange amp forum on how/what/where to drop it. Also going to change the cathode resistors and drop a pair of KT88s in there to boost the output. Ironically, I'm going the other way first with some JJ 6V6s that'll effectively give me an Orange R15. Should be fun... I'l post up when I get some time to tinker.


----------



## solarburn

Sounds like fun. Look forward to hearing about the changes.


----------



## Kunnz

Here's a limited edition for the record.


----------



## Stymie13

Man those limited edition white tolex amps are so badass! I'm on the fence about whether to shell out the coin for a black head cab for my R30 to match my 4x12s. When I see the white ones I want to re-cover all my stuff in white.


----------



## Kunnz

Stymie13 said:


> Man those limited edition white tolex amps are so badass! I'm on the fence about whether to shell out the coin for a black head cab for my R30 to match my 4x12s. When I see the white ones I want to re-cover all my stuff in white.



Cheers fellas
Yea, the one in the pic is so nice, It even had the 'limited edition' logo/label on top that I should have taken a pic of. Great sounding clean channel and unlimited nice distortion on the dirty channel with a strat.


----------



## Stymie13

Not sure how many here have a Rocker 30 but I thought I'd share what I learned over on the Orange amp forum. I dropped a set of 6V6s into my Rocker 30 effectively turning it into a Rocker 15. You have to pull one of the two parallel cathode resistors (330 & 270 ohm) and it was recommended to pull the 270, so I did. Then to maintain the proper load you have to run a 16 ohm cab connected to one of the 8 ohm outs. The overall voicing of the amp changed little but there is a significant difference in output volume which lends a different dynamic and feel to a degree. Before, for bedroom playing I could barely play at noon on clean and ten 'o clock on crunch but can now crank the natural channel to 2 or 3 'o clock and crunch to noon. Very cool for a fuller, more natural saturation. The 6V6s seem to have plenty of bottom end and chime but did lose the EL34 signature upper mid. At first I absolutely loved it but find now that I think I miss the headroom. I thought I would dig the earlier break up on the natural channel but find myself rolling my guitar volume back to clean it up a little now. The verdict is still out. Since I'm not playing with a band right now the 6V6s will probably stay with power tube breakup at reasonable volumes feeling so good. No real reason to do it at this point (except I can't leave anything alone) but I have a Classic Tone Plexi 50W OT and KT88s ready to go in making it a true Orange Rocker 50!


----------



## solarburn

Cool experiment. Its fun to tinker. Wish I knew how inside the amp.


----------



## Spaceacex

I've got gas for a Orange TH30 Head right now. Heard some really good sound demos on it.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Ok I saw the Orange solid state amps are in stock and ready to ship. Who's gonna get one first and review it?

Orange Amplifiers Crush Pro CR120H 120W Guitar Amp Head | Musician's Friend


----------



## Stymie13

I haven't tried one but I thought I'd share this for what its worth:

Orange Amps Forum &bull; View topic - NAD - Orange CR120C w/ LOTS OF PICS


----------



## paul-e-mann

Ok I'm back onto the Orange solid state amps. Have any of you Orange guys had a chance to try them? They have a 120 watt head and combo and a 60 watt combo. My local GC doesnt have them in stock for me to try and I'm really interested in them. I even sent my amp tech an email to ask how easy it would be to put a headphone jack in one - If I'm buying solid state I want to be able to get as much as I can out of it. I actually tried the 35 watt combo with all the bells and whistles but the gain channel was kind of funky the higher the gain knob went up, it was weird otherwise maybe I would have taken that one home. I guess at this point I'm real interested how the 120 and 60 watters sound.


----------



## solarburn

The tone on the demos hasn't got me excited but in fairness I don't take to high gain voicings...much. I'll have to try one out otherwise judging from the demos I'd pass. To be clear there are high gain amps I like so I'm not foreign to them.lol


----------



## paul-e-mann

Heres a really good demo, the guy is a bit of a wank but he's a good player:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LV84a-ppAw]Orange Crush Pro Series - YouTube[/ame]

They say its the exact amp as a Rockerverb but with solid state components to replace the tubes.


----------



## solarburn

That's Chapman. I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Heres a really good demo, the guy is a bit of a wank but he's a good player:
> 
> Orange Crush Pro Series - YouTube
> 
> They say its the exact amp as a Rockerverb but with solid state components to replace the tubes.



Not too bad man. Would be nice to have at home or gig since it comes with a damn loop. Orange is getting the hint finally.

There were some good tones in there. I liked what he was getting out of the first guitar with Seymor Duncan's. The Rockerverb circuit isn't anything I've ever craved but usable tones are in it.


----------



## whatsacleantone

I'm definitely going to get an OR15 soon. I really want to check out a Dual Dark 50 when they come out, too. I love this no-nonsense demo of the DD50. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W_ECFCmTIE]NAMM 2014: Orange Amps Dual Dark 50 and 100 Watt Amplifier Demo with Ade Emsley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Hadn't seen that Dual Dark 50 yet. Thanks posting. Should be a fun amp and actually since it can get classic crunch to heavy stuff will be a viable choice for a lot of players.

The clean demonstrated was laughable but I'm sure it was just a quicky set up. Orange cleans on these models are ok at best. The Or50/100 have really nice cleans as well as some other Oranges.

I want to see the Dual Terror in a head shell with a loop added. Need to get this model out of its lunchbox format. Its a tone machine. Come on Orange recognize what you have there and don't jack the price.Lol


----------



## whatsacleantone

if you couldn't already tell, I don't give a rat's ass about a clean channel.  I really like some of the murkier tones in the dual dark 50 demo.


----------



## solarburn

whatsacleantone said:


> if you couldn't already tell, I don't give a rat's ass about a clean channel.  I really like some of the murkier tones in the dual dark 50 demo.



I wouldn't mind having one to cover my heavier tendencies. Its sounds like a grinder and with 50 Watts should do it with punch.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I got a chance to play the Orange CR60 solid state amp, not bad but not enough leaving me wanting one. It was kind of boxy sounding, the 35 watt solid state Orange combo sounded really good, I think I will end up getting that one, it has the headphone jack I want and all I gotta do is install an output on it to hook it to a cab.


----------



## lunchbox




----------



## paul-e-mann

Joe I'm almost there, right on the fence trying to figure this Orange thing all out!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Joe I'm almost there, right on the fence trying to figure this Orange thing all out!



Well hopefully you can demo the ones you're looking at. I'm thinking the circle needs another member and Orange amp to admire.lol


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well hopefully you can demo the ones you're looking at. I'm thinking the circle needs another member and Orange amp to admire.lol



Yeah I played them side by side the OR15 and TH30 and I'm thoroughly confused cuz I liked them both. If the TH30 had a 3 band eq it would be a no brainer. I'm even more confused cuz my original plan was to get a JVM 205H!


----------



## JAC

I have a Micro Terror which is very slick! I would love to have a Dark Terror. I also like the Tiny Terror. I find modern Orange amps to have great tone to them.


----------



## Mshayne

Get off the fence you don't want splinters just get a OR15 they ****king rock. unless you want more power then the RV. 


Shayne


----------



## acidvoodoo

NAD OR15

...and a quick clip for the Orange Circle of Tone 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4vMj9evidc]Orange OR15 / Catalinbread Naga Viper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Nice! The black looks bad ass too.

SABBATH! I needed that.


----------



## acidvoodoo

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Nice! The black looks bad ass too.
> 
> SABBATH! I needed that.



Dude, every time I flip this bad boy on it begs for sabbath riffs!!! I'm loving it!


----------



## acidvoodoo

I've played around with the OR15 for about a week now and it just rocks  Compared to my old Jim Root #4 I prefer the OR15, I think its the looser feel that does it for me, more vintage sounding...the #4 is a killer tight modern amp though. It would be really cool if there was a mod that could switch the OR15 to the #4 voicing and vice versa.


----------



## minerman

Hey guys,
Posted in the 5153 thread, & this is about the same thing....GAS has struck, & I'm looking for another amp....I just bought a DSL100H & 1960A a couple months ago, but I'm really wanting another amp to add to the arsenal....

How does the OR15 compare to the DSL100 tone-wise??? Is the OR15 more vintage-voiced than the DSL??? Again, I'm looking to add to the arsenal, I only record (for now....maybe play a gig or two in the future...maybe), & I'm wondering what you guys think of this little amp...

I've listened to Solar's clips (along with a bunch of others), & it seems to be a kick-ass little amp, but how versatile is it??? 

Looking for a wide range of tones really, from clean(ish) to mean, & again, I'm assuming the OR15 is vintage-y sounding, right???


----------



## paul-e-mann

minerman said:


> Hey guys,
> Posted in the 5153 thread, & this is about the same thing....GAS has struck, & I'm looking for another amp....I just bought a DSL100H & 1960A a couple months ago, but I'm really wanting another amp to add to the arsenal....
> 
> How does the OR15 compare to the DSL100 tone-wise??? Is the OR15 more vintage-voiced than the DSL??? Again, I'm looking to add to the arsenal, I only record (for now....maybe play a gig or two in the future...maybe), & I'm wondering what you guys think of this little amp...
> 
> I've listened to Solar's clips (along with a bunch of others), & it seems to be a kick-ass little amp, but how versatile is it???
> 
> Looking for a wide range of tones really, from clean(ish) to mean, & again, I'm assuming the OR15 is vintage-y sounding, right???



Being that it has a loop you can make it sound any way you like. But straight up I could dial in low gain/edge of breakup vintage tones all the way to heavy distortion by just the turn of the gain dial right on the amp. I think this amp can get way dirtier than a DSL. I'll hopefully have one soon.


----------



## solarburn

Really rewarding amp if you like vintage voiced rock amps. It can get really mean too.lol

Its a one channel amp. Plenty of tones with pedals and or guitar roll off. Once you find what you like you can access a few tones readily.

Mine loves both 412's loaded with Greenbacks. It really comes alive on a 412 hehee.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello fellar.


----------



## minerman

Thanks guys...
I've been looking at both the OR15 & the EVH 5153, but from what I can find, the 5153 wouldn't really add anything to my arsenal that the DSL doesn't already do....

I'm sure both the OR15 & 5153 would add a little different "character" to my tones, but just guessing, the OR15 would be more of what I'm looking for...The DSL does sound really good, but as usual, GAS is killing me, & I'm wanting another amp to give me some different tones for my recordings...

To be honest, I'm probably gonna get rid of the Tweaker, it's a good little amp, & kinda vintage-voiced (which is actually what I'm looking for in another amp to be honest...), but compared to the DSL, it sounds like it's got a blanket over the speakers, with no clarity at all....Probably gonna trade it off (or sell it if I can find anyone who wants it..) before too long....

The DSL-1H is collecting dust too, probably won't part with it, but I've only had it switched on a couple times since I got the DSL100...

Ok, thanks again, gonna do some more homework & try to figure something out...Lemme know if you guys can think of anything else...

*Marty*: Hey man!!! It's good to be back!!!! I was hoping to get some of your killer tubes for my new DSL, but when you started getting rid of 'em all was just a bad time for me $$$-wise...Hope you're doing ok man!!!


----------



## Jaymz E

Some people seem to forget that an Orange has a lot of vitamin C, and is good for your immune system.


----------



## Jaymz E

Just kidding, I recently traded my '00 JCM 2000 DSL 100 watt head for a newer Orange AD30tc head and I love it, sounds killer and is loud as hell for a 30 watter. I have the OR15 also but don't play it since I got the AD30. I'm going to trade the OR15 in on an Orange 4x12 w/v30s.


----------



## Jaymz E

When I opened up the OR15 to see it's build, It is using the #4 Jim Root circuit board that's in his sig. terror. The OR15 does have a tube buffered fx loop (12at7) though.


----------



## minerman

Ok fellas, a guy in another forum has offered to trade his Tiny Terror for my Egnater Tweaker even....I don't know how long he's had the TT, & I do know he gigs quite a lot, but it seems like a good trade....I've had my Tweaker for almost 2 years now, & it's never even been out of the house, except when I moved this spring...

I know the TT doesn't have a loop (which isn't a deal breaker, but I'd still like to have a loop...), & only has the tone knob, but, from what I can gather, the TT is a smokin' little amp...The lack of bass/mid/treble controls has me a little thrown off though, I'm sure it'd be fine, but, I'm pretty picky with my tone....

Not sure if I'm gonna trade or not, again, seems like a good deal, but I may hold off until my week off during Thanksgiving, & go back to Guitar Center to trade the Tweaker for something that I'll use...The T15 is a good little amp, but I haven't used it much at all since getting my DSL's...

Whaddya guys think about the trade??? It'd be an even trade, my amp for his amp...


----------



## JAC

I love the thick dark sound of Orange amps! I don't know if I put this picture up before but, here is my only Orange at this time. In the future I would love a Dark Terror.


----------



## paul-e-mann

minerman said:


> Ok fellas, a guy in another forum has offered to trade his Tiny Terror for my Egnater Tweaker even....I don't know how long he's had the TT, & I do know he gigs quite a lot, but it seems like a good trade....I've had my Tweaker for almost 2 years now, & it's never even been out of the house, except when I moved this spring...
> 
> I know the TT doesn't have a loop (which isn't a deal breaker, but I'd still like to have a loop...), & only has the tone knob, but, from what I can gather, the TT is a smokin' little amp...The lack of bass/mid/treble controls has me a little thrown off though, I'm sure it'd be fine, but, I'm pretty picky with my tone....
> 
> Not sure if I'm gonna trade or not, again, seems like a good deal, but I may hold off until my week off during Thanksgiving, & go back to Guitar Center to trade the Tweaker for something that I'll use...The T15 is a good little amp, but I haven't used it much at all since getting my DSL's...
> 
> Whaddya guys think about the trade??? It'd be an even trade, my amp for his amp...



I say go into GC and do an outright trade for a new OR15H for your Tweaker and DSL1. They might even give you a few bucks, clearly your amps are worth as much if not more than the OR15H alone.


----------



## minerman

The DSL-1H ain't going anywhere man, I'm keeping it...It's a great little amp for low volume practice, & using my ISO cab with it, it's pretty much silent...

Dunno about the trade I mentioned, I'm sure the TT is a good little amp, but I'm more of a bass/mid/treble guy than just a single tone knob...I also like an fx loop, but it isn't a necessity (as I can always add fx in the daw...)...

Most likely, I'm just gonna buy an OR15, then flip the Tweaker in a couple months toward something else I would actually use...


----------



## clevohardcore

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/msg/4651633327.html


Selling my Orange th100 if anyone is interested. That's the listing above.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Does anybody have the OR50? It just came into my radar but I cant find one to try. Was curious about that foot switchable volume also does it sound good at all volumes particularly low volume for home playing when needed.


----------



## MarshallDog

I really want to try the Rockerverb MKII 1X12 combo. I have come very close to pulling the trigger but haven't for some reason, oh yah listening to my wife question me thats it! Plus I have never played one because none of the stores in my area stock them...wtf.


----------



## minerman

I'm still on the fence about the OR15 guys....from all the clips I've heard, it's a good sounding little amp, & would definitely give me another flavor of tone for my recordings....Seems the OR15 has a different growl in the low mids, compared to my DSL100...

Maybe this week I'll make up my mind dunno, but GR's 10w JCM800 amp has got me curious too....


----------



## paul-e-mann

minerman said:


> I'm still on the fence about the OR15 guys....from all the clips I've heard, it's a good sounding little amp, & would definitely give me another flavor of tone for my recordings....Seems the OR15 has a different growl in the low mids, compared to my DSL100...
> 
> Maybe this week I'll make up my mind dunno, but GR's 10w JCM800 amp has got me curious too....



Its definitely not a DSL100 for sure, its gonna have a different sound. I loved the OR15 when I tried it but it always makes me wonder how it will do in the long run for a band situation if I'll be happy with it. That's why I'm looking into the OR50 which is a little different being it has no loop but does have a foot switchable volume that acts as a boost, the videos look pretty good. I just gotta find out how it sounds at low volume which is how I will use it most of the time. GR's 10w 800 does look pretty cool.


----------



## paul-e-mann

This dude is funny but I like his tones. OR50:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFNLMEgVGb8


----------



## minerman

Thanks dude....Yeah, the OR15 looks & sounds good in the clips I've heard, but like you mentioned, it might not be enough in a band situation....I've always said since being here I'd never play in a band again, but, since my divorce, that may change...You never know, may sit in with a local band next weekend...LOL...But, if that does happen, I've got the DSL100 too, & even if I didn't the 15w OR15 could be mic'd up (which is what we'd do anyway), so it's really not an issue for me...

Terry's 10w 800 clone sounds ****in' great man, but that's a lot of $$$ for a 10w amp, but again, I'm sure it's built like a tank, & would be a phenomenal amp to have....The only thing about his amp is the price, I could get the OR15 & another cab (or something else) for $1200....but I do know if you want quality, it does cost...

Still gonna wait a little while before I decide on anything, I just bought a Randall ISO cab that'll be here Tuesday to replace the home-made behemoth I've got now....


----------



## paul-e-mann

The more I watch OR50 videos the more I want one! Yikes! But ya know what, the JVM 205H videos are equally hooking me in.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Still loving mine 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9z9hJJMG4g]Orange OR15 / Mastodon Tone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## minerman

The OR50 does sound great man...There's so much shit I want, it isn't funny...But I will have it eventually....I'm talking back/forth with Terry about an fx loop in the 10w JCM build, & may end up getting one...plus the OR15....plus the JVM410...plus...well, you get the picture I'm sure.....


----------



## acidvoodoo

minerman said:


> ..There's so much shit I want, it isn't funny...



Lol tell me about it! Just when I think I'm satisfied something new comes along and I'm on youtube for hours..


----------



## paul-e-mann

minerman said:


> The OR50 does sound great man...There's so much shit I want, it isn't funny...But I will have it eventually....I'm talking back/forth with Terry about an fx loop in the 10w JCM build, & may end up getting one...plus the OR15....plus the JVM410...plus...well, you get the picture I'm sure.....



As long as I have at least one kick ass big amp like a JVM with two channels and a loop for band then I'll be ok, then maybe the OR15 will be ok to get and I dont need a big OR50, although the OR50 is looking really good to me right now. Right now I need to unload a couple things and recoupe some money then I can decide where I'm going. I've never owned any of the low watt lunchbox amps so I'm struggling with if it will be a worthy and versatile purchase for the bucks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

acidvoodoo said:


> Still loving mine
> 
> Orange OR15 / Mastodon Tone - YouTube



I just went through all your videos and you have one heck of a mini-head collection! Do they all bring something different tonally? Or do you think you can get alot of those tones through just a couple of them?


----------



## minerman

I'd thought about selling/trading some of my stuff (like the Tweaker 15w head, the DSL-1 H, etc), but after thinking about it....NO WAY!!!! LOL....

I'm just gonna keep on buying stuff, hoard it up for a while...

I've got a pretty big list, but in the past few months, it's started to get shorter....until something else comes along that I see....


----------



## acidvoodoo

pedecamp said:


> I just went through all your videos and you have one heck of a mini-head collection! Do they all bring something different tonally? Or do you think you can get alot of those tones through just a couple of them?



Which ones are you comparing? I've had a lot of them, mainly because I like to swap gear and try new things out, the never ending tone chase I guess...I'm feeling I've got the best tones yet with my current amps: OR15, DSL1, SL5 and heavily modded 2 channel 1987x.

Out of those, I think they all bring a different flavor, definitely the OR15. The 1987x could eventually eliminate the DSL1 and SL5 because its basically 4 amps in 1, plexi, plus the second channel with #34, JCM800 and Cantrell modes.

The DSL1 will probably stick around for practice though...I haven't played anything like it's clean channel with the mini's, I love how its huge and full sounding. It works extremely well with the Bogner pedals, way better than a lot of other clean channel amps I've tried them with. You'd seriously think you where playing the Bogner amp. 

If the JVM1 had the DSL1's clean channel I wouldn't have sold it.


----------



## minerman

Just listened to your OR15 clips Voodoo, & they do sound good man....I'm still on the fence with the OR15...I mean, I know it'll give me way different tones than my DSL100, DSL-1H, or Tweaker 15H, but there's so much shit I'm wanting, & really none of it's cheap...The OR15 is actually the cheapest amp on my "list" right now...

I've been drooling over a JVM410 for years now, & I've got almost enough to pull the trigger on a used one...

Then, I've also been talking with Terry at GR Amps, & for about the same price, I can have either a 10w, 18w or 36w plexi or JCM800 clone, with an fx loop, hand-built...

So, I'm kinda on the fence about these 3 amps, I've heard nothing but good things about all of 'em, just deciding which one to get first is my problem....

Either way (except for the OR15, I could buy it right now...) I'm gonna have to wait a week or two, & save up some more $$$...

****in' GAS is killin' me, but this time 'round I'm actually gonna be able to buy some of this shit...my Randall ISO cab arrived today so I can still play/record late at night without having the police come knocking. I built one last year, but even though it does a good job at killing the noise, & the tones I get recorded are pretty good, space is becoming an issue, so it's bye-bye to the home-made ISO...plus that thing probably weighs 300 lbs....


----------



## acidvoodoo

Looking at the amps you have, I'd try out an OR15.

What is it about the JVM that you must have? With the DSL and the Bogner Red I'd say your covered in that department (I got rid of my JVM after I bought that pedal).


----------



## minerman

acidvoodoo said:


> Looking at the amps you have, I'd try out an OR15.
> 
> What is it about the JVM that you must have? With the DSL and the Bogner Red I'd say your covered in that department (I got rid of my JVM after I bought that pedal).



Well, I've got an online buddy that swears by his JVM...He's got a Plexi, an 800, & says his JVM isn't better than those 2, but it's way more versatile, & can get pretty close to the Plexi, 800, & can even cop DSL tones...I value this guy's opinion highly, he's never steered me wrong at all, & has helped me get better at recording real amps...

What gets me about the JVM is it's a 4-channel, 3-mode amp, that's basically 12 different sounds right there...Seperate eq for each channel is a big plus too...And to be honest, I've wanted one for years now...

I'm still on the fence about these 3 amps, I'm sure they're all good, but I want my next amp to be a great amp...I may possibly go with something from GR Amps, from what I've heard about his stuff, it's top notch, & they sound fantastic...The clips on his site are superb, & the tones in 'em are right up my alley, but again, I'm still on the fence about this...

Either way (except the OR15), I'll have to wait a couple weeks before I'll have the scratch for 'em, so I'm gonna try to find out all I can...

Thanks dude, anything else anyone can add, please do lemme know...


----------



## acidvoodoo

Good points, the modes are nice. Maybe trade in the DSL100 in for a JVM and hold on to the DSL1? That would cover A LOT of ground.


----------



## minerman

Thanks for the reply dude, to be honest, I really don't wanna get rid of any of my gear, I think I'm just gonna keep what I've got, & keep hoarding shit up...

I've about made up my mind to go with one of Terry/GR's amps right now...I can always get a JVM or an OR15 later on, & I think it would be really cool to have my own custom amp built for me....


----------



## clevohardcore

I am selling my Orange th100 head is anyone is interested. 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/msg/4651633327.html


----------



## Jaymz E

acidvoodoo said:


> Haha, sweet I won!
> 
> I'm glad I picked up the #4, really like the little beast, so thick sounding and it can dial in alot of great tones. I almost went with the OR15 but I got the #4 new for a price I could not pass up. I can definitely hear the similarities between the two in your clip...great amps


The OR 15 has the same #4 JIm Root circuit board


----------



## paul-e-mann

Does anybody have an OR50? I want to hear about them first hand.


----------



## dleake

New Orange Day! What a little beast plugged in to the 1965b cab with G10L-35's!


----------



## dsn716

dleake said:


> New Orange Day! What a little beast plugged in to the 1965b cab with G10L-35's!



Welcome to the world of amazing tone.


----------



## solarburn

Welcome to the Circle!

Sweet!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Big LOVE for my MK I Rockerverb 100


----------



## acidvoodoo

Saw Mastodon last night, Brent had a nice wall of Orange!


----------



## dleake

acidvoodoo said:


> Saw Mastodon last night, Brent had a nice wall of Orange!



Lot's of Orange goodness on that stage! Wonder what the combo's for beside Brent?


----------



## acidvoodoo

dleake said:


> Lot's of Orange goodness on that stage! Wonder what the combo's for beside Brent?



He used it to play slide guitar for "Chimes At Midnight"


----------



## dleake

acidvoodoo said:


> He used it to play slide guitar for "Chimes At Midnight"



Excellent! He's a unique guitar player for sure! Many nice guitars on display also I'm sure


----------



## acidvoodoo

dleake said:


> Excellent! He's a unique guitar player for sure! Many nice guitars on display also I'm sure



They were great last night, my ears are still ringing...like bad.

LP's, V's and SG's but I was surprised Bill didn't use his new Gibson “Halcyon” LP or "Golden Axe"


----------



## lunchbox

dleake said:


> New Orange Day! What a little beast plugged in to the 1965b cab with G10L-35's!


 
Nice setup! Mine is the same, though I switched out speakers. The G10L-35's were great at low to mid volumes. But cranked in a band situation, they don't have enough balls, IMO. I put some Eminence Ramrods in mine and now it sounds like a 4x12". Lots more low end, nice smooth mids and highs. Very warm sounding speakers.

I'd be curious to hear it loaded with G10 Vintages.


----------



## wakjob

Today, I have myself convinced that I need P90's & an Orange amp.

Introducing: *Crobot*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXGBpfc7cyY]Crobot: An EPK or something? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dleake

wakjob said:


> Today, I have myself convinced that I need P90's & an Orange amp.
> 
> Introducing: *Crobot*



Great band. Great album. And Bishop uses just a Tiny Terror live!


----------



## aryasridhar

For about over a year I have been finding "that" amp for my needs.
I play Blues/Classic Rock to Heavy Hard Rock.
Tried finding and trying many amps in my region (India is not a great place to search for quality gear/amps/guitars)
My choices were very limited, keeping in mind that most amps here are very expensive, sometimes more than 40% more expensive than they are sold in the USA.

I had shortlisted to the following
Laney Lionheart L20H
Vox AC15C1
Orange OR15
Orange Micro Terror (I surely will get one, no matter which one I get)

Lionheart is the only amp among the above which I could try in person and loved it, however it is out of stock and will not be available for a good 5-6 months. So that option is out now.

Vox Ac15 is something that I am not sure will do good Heavy or Hard Rock on its own, and I want to have an amp that can do stuff on its own than with pedals in front. Also could not try this amp.

Orange OR15 looked and sounded great, Thanks to this thread, and to Solar, I literally saw each video on this thread and loved every bit of it.

So i finally booked the OR15, I hope to get it in a week or so. This is a huge bet for me, since this thing costs a lot, to me atleast, I am hoping to have a kickass amp in it.

Thank You guys very much for the info that is here on this thread.


----------



## solarburn

wakjob said:


> Today, I have myself convinced that I need P90's & an Orange amp.
> 
> Introducing: *Crobot*
> 
> Crobot: An EPK or something? - YouTube



Damn straight.


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's a picture from a couple of nights ago, been gigging with this amp a lot lately and gettin' a lot of compliments on my sound.
Love this Rocker 30 and 2x12 Greenbacks cab.


----------



## solarburn

That's a great pic Michael.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I think I see a Thunderverb 50 in my near future. Been doing a lot of research on them, just gotta get my hands on one to try.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> Here's a picture from a couple of nights ago, been gigging with this amp a lot lately and gettin' a lot of compliments on my sound.
> Love this Rocker 30 and 2x12 Greenbacks cab.



Michael what do you do for a solo boost?


----------



## Codyjohns

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's a great pic Michael.



Thank you my friend !!
I'm trying to get some video footage, hopefully I can get some videos captured at this Saturdays gig.



pedecamp said:


> Michael what do you do for a solo boost?



I'm using my guitar volume pot as a solo boost, I'll play all my rhythm parts with my guitar volume rolled back to around 5-6 (dirty clean sound) and play with a light touch, when the lead breaks come I crank the guitar volume to ten (full amp gain) and play more aggressive.
Believe it or not, it works for me. 
It's all controlled from my guitar volume pot, which makes life so much easier for me.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> Thank you my friend !!
> I'm trying to get some video footage, hopefully I can get some videos captured at this Saturdays gig.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my guitar volume pot as a solo boost, I'll play all my rhythm parts with my guitar volume rolled back to around 5-6 (dirty clean sound) and play with a light touch, when the lead breaks come I crank the guitar volume to ten (full amp gain) and play more aggressive.
> Believe it or not, it works for me.
> It's all controlled from my guitar volume pot, which makes life so much easier for me.



I'm glad its working for you, I'm terrible with the knob rolling thing when I'm playing. Maybe a volume pedal would work better for me with an amp like that.


----------



## Codyjohns

pedecamp said:


> I'm glad its working for you, I'm terrible with the knob rolling thing when I'm playing. Maybe a volume pedal would work better for me with an amp like that.



I think the volume pedal would work just as good, it's just that I've been using the guitar volume pot for so long it's become a habit for me too use it this way.
Plus it doesn't restrict me to one spot on the stage all the time, you get a little more freedom to roam around.


----------



## aryasridhar

So I finally got it just an hour back, I have to save up for that cab now  

This thing is KICKASS

I was surprised by the cleans though my LP humbuckers, and the drive is out of this world....


----------



## dsn716

pedecamp said:


> I'm glad its working for you, I'm terrible with the knob rolling thing when I'm playing. Maybe a volume pedal would work better for me with an amp like that.



A volume pedal, or a Boss GE-7 (or any EQ pedal for that matter) with all the sliders set flat, but the volume dimed.


----------



## solarburn

aryasridhar said:


> So I finally got it just an hour back, I have to save up for that cab now
> 
> This thing is KICKASS
> 
> I was surprised by the cleans though my LP humbuckers, and the drive is out of this world....
> 
> View attachment 20018
> 
> 
> View attachment 20019



Congrats man! Killer amp.


----------



## aryasridhar

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Congrats man! Killer amp.



Thank You, Yes Indeed....I could not try it with my cab, I would do that tomorrow morning, my little one is fast asleep.

I wonder how it would sound through my 112 Closed back cab with Eminence Governor in it. The cab I tried in the store was a PPC open back 212, and It sounded a bit harsh to my ears, maybe the speakers are yet to break in, since it's a new cab. I hope to hit gold (hopefully) with my cab 

Shall keep this thread updated.


----------



## aryasridhar

I was so not able to anything out of excitement, here is a little clip I recorded at the store with my iPhone mic. Please pardon my playing, it sucked donkey balls in this recording.

https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/orange-or15


----------



## solarburn

aryasridhar said:


> Thank You, Yes Indeed....I could not try it with my cab, I would do that tomorrow morning, my little one is fast asleep.
> 
> I wonder how it would sound through my 112 Closed back cab with Eminence Governor in it. The cab I tried in the store was a PPC open back 212, and It sounded a bit harsh to my ears, maybe the speakers are yet to break in, since it's a new cab. I hope to hit gold (hopefully) with my cab
> 
> Shall keep this thread updated.



I use mine with a 412 loaded with G12M Greenbacks and it kills. It's ok with 112's but considerably better with bigger cabs in my experience.


----------



## aryasridhar

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I use mine with a 412 loaded with G12M Greenbacks and it kills. It's ok with 112's but considerably better with bigger cabs in my experience.



Yeah, I am pretty sure with a good 412 it should sound killer. I plan to get a PPC412 if I can afford it, or maybe some other old 412 cab shell, Marshall or something..and get it wired up for use with 2 amps, like 2x212 configuration and also an option to use all 4 speakers with one amp.

Will save me money, space and everything else  Will sound huge!!!!


----------



## solarburn

aryasridhar said:


> Yeah, I am pretty sure with a good 412 it should sound killer. I plan to get a PPC412 if I can afford it, or maybe some other old 412 cab shell, Marshall or something..and get it wired up for use with 2 amps, like 2x212 configuration and also an option to use all 4 speakers with one amp.
> 
> Will save me money, space and everything else  Will sound huge!!!!



I have 2 412's with Greenbacks. One is a standard Avatar...think it was about $450 ish new. It sounds great with the OR.

The other 412 is the EVH 5153 cab and it smokes. Really good and it's cheaper than the Marshall and Orange offerings that meet at an equal performance level. I also really like the Orange PPC 412. I was going to get it first but settled on the EVH since it had the Greenbacks and was a bit cheaper...not in sound though.

The difference between hearing the OR through a 112 compared to a 412 is like night and day. It opens up and will sound much bigger and really fills out with a bigger cab. Fun amp.


----------



## aryasridhar

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I have 2 412's with Greenbacks. One is a standard Avatar...think it was about $450 ish new. It sounds great with the OR.
> 
> The other 412 is the EVH 5153 cab and it smokes. Really good and it's cheaper than the Marshall and Orange offerings that meet at an equal performance level. I also really like the Orange PPC 412. I was going to get it first but settled on the EVH since it had the Greenbacks and was a bit cheaper...not in sound though.
> 
> The difference between hearing the OR through a 112 compared to a 412 is like night and day. It opens up and will sound much bigger and really fills out with a bigger cab. Fun amp.



I agree  however, good cabs are very difficult to get here and are super duper expensive, I can not get a 412 in India for even $800 leave alone $450.....another curious question....was the playing any good? Would love to know if it sucked or not please  A brutal answer is what I am expecting here!!!!


----------



## solarburn

aryasridhar said:


> I agree  however, good cabs are very difficult to get here and are super duper expensive, I can not get a 412 in India for even $800 leave alone $450.....another curious question....was the playing any good? Would love to know if it sucked or not please  A brutal answer is what I am expecting here!!!!



I don't rate playing. I'd rather guys here put clips up and not worry about playing ability. If I want to play better I practice more.

Loved the Hendrix you broke into. I'm not into clean stuff much.lol

Bottom line is I play cause I love to. Learn songs and people will enjoy listening to you.

Your playing doesn't suck.


----------



## solarburn

Oh and if all I had was a 112 I play the shit out of whatever amp I had. We play what we can.


----------



## aryasridhar

Just recorded this with my cab...and a shitty $50 Strat copy, HSS.

I think I nailed the Tone on this one - https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/or15-acdc

and damn this freaking thing can do METAL 

https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/or15-metal

Sloppy playing towards the end.....even with such high gain, this thing retains the details


----------



## paul-e-mann

dsn716 said:


> A volume pedal, or a Boss GE-7 (or any EQ pedal for that matter) with all the sliders set flat, but the volume dimed.



Are you talking in a loop or out front? OR30=no loop, OR15=loop


----------



## dsn716

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I use mine with a 412 loaded with G12M Greenbacks and it kills. It's ok with 112's but considerably better with bigger cabs in my experience.



And deceptively loud through a 4x12 as well. A lot of people seem to think 15 watts isn't gigable. But, this head through a 4x12 is massive.


----------



## dsn716

pedecamp said:


> Are you talking in a loop or out front? OR30=no loop, OR15=loop



On the OR15, I've used it both ways, out in front and through the loop. I find that even with the sliders flat, the GE-7 still adds color to the tone going through the loop. It definitely provides a volume boost through the loop, but I find it makes it a bit darker sounding as well. 
Out in front, with all the sliders flat, it just adds volume, and pushes the pre-amp tubes a bit more. So, it gives you more volume and a touch more ass as well. Because of that, I prefer it out in front.


----------



## aryasridhar

I decided to do a demo of the OR15 - Here it is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayjRG8o_WlY&list=UUkYTMFV8-LkWK1aB9nQM5gA

EDIT - A point to mention here is, the guitar I used in this demo is a Strat Copy, that I think I paid less than $50  But the way it sounds in this video had me by surprise!!!!!

HSS configuration, only upgrades I did on this guitar were to replace the pots and wires and capacitors.


----------



## dsn716

aryasridhar said:


> I decided to do a demo of the OR15 - Here it is.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayjRG8o_WlY&list=UUkYTMFV8-LkWK1aB9nQM5gA



Very nice sir. 1 Like for you on YT.


----------



## aryasridhar

dsn716 said:


> Very nice sir. 1 Like for you on YT.



Thank You


----------



## acidvoodoo

aryasridhar said:


> I decided to do a demo of the OR15 - Here it is.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayjRG8o_WlY&list=UUkYTMFV8-LkWK1aB9nQM5gA
> 
> EDIT - A point to mention here is, the guitar I used in this demo is a Strat Copy, that I think I paid less than $50  But the way it sounds in this video had me by surprise!!!!!
> 
> HSS configuration, only upgrades I did on this guitar were to replace the pots and wires and capacitors.



Nice cleans! The Samson Q7 did a great job recording. I need to get something better to record with, here's a quick iphone vid I did the other day:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y25sFD15cFU]Orange OR15 Mastodon Riffage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aryasridhar

acidvoodoo said:


> Nice cleans! The Samson Q7 did a great job recording. I need to get something better to record with, here's a quick iphone vid I did the other day:
> 
> Orange OR15 Mastodon Riffage - YouTube



WOW, your head is Black? Is that a custom head or something?

Really nice tones there....

Yeah Samson Q7 is an awesome mic, really good cleans and also the drive...


----------



## acidvoodoo

aryasridhar said:


> WOW, your head is Black? Is that a custom head or something?
> 
> Really nice tones there....
> 
> Yeah Samson Q7 is an awesome mic, really good cleans and also the drive...



No not custom, a shop up here in New England orders them from Orange like that every once in a while.


----------



## aryasridhar

acidvoodoo said:


> No not custom, a shop up here in New England orders them from Orange like that every once in a while.



WOW, that's nice, I love it in Orange, but is very difficult to keep it clean..I keep it covered


----------



## Codyjohns

aryasridhar said:


> I decided to do a demo of the OR15 - Here it is.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayjRG8o_WlY&list=UUkYTMFV8-LkWK1aB9nQM5gA





acidvoodoo said:


> Nice cleans! The Samson Q7 did a great job recording. I need to get something better to record with, here's a quick iphone vid I did the other day:
> 
> Orange OR15 Mastodon Riffage - YouTube



I enjoyed the clips guys, thanks for talkin' the time to make them.
Great job !! 
This was the last sound clip I made with my Rocker 30, I setup it up to play classic rock with the band I play in "Midnight Special".
I reduced the cathode resistor in V1b (R27 1.5K) down to a 820r and replaced the preamp tube in V1 from a 12AX7 to a 12AT7. It's starting to sound more like my vintage Marshall's, very plexi like now.
It sounds really good cranked up on stage, hopefully I'll get some live clips soon. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_LkNcOu3vA"]Modified Orange Rocker 30 sound clip. (by Michael R/T) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## acidvoodoo

Michael RT said:


> I enjoyed the clips guys, thanks for talkin' the time to make them.
> Great job !!
> This was the last sound clip I made with my Rocker 30, I setup it up to play classic rock with the band I play in "Midnight Special".
> I reduced the cathode resistor in V1b (R27 1.5K) down to a 820r and replaced the preamp tube in V1 from a 12AX7 to a 12AT7. It's starting to sound more like my vintage Marshall's, very plexi like now.
> It sounds really good cranked up on stage, hopefully I'll get some live clips soon.
> 
> Modified Orange Rocker 30 sound clip. (by Michael R/T) - YouTube



That sounds REALLY nice man! Definitely marshall-y but I can still hear the orange tone. Is the 12AT7 in there to reduce or smooth out the gain?


----------



## Codyjohns

acidvoodoo said:


> That sounds REALLY nice man! Definitely marshall-y but I can still hear the orange tone. Is the 12AT7 in there to reduce or smooth out the gain?



Thank you for the kind words my friend. 
Yes that's what it does basicly. 
I had tried a 12AU7 there first, but I lost two much gain with it.
The 12AT7 bumped up the gain just right.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> I enjoyed the clips guys, thanks for talkin' the time to make them.
> Great job !!
> This was the last sound clip I made with my Rocker 30, I setup it up to play classic rock with the band I play in "Midnight Special".
> I reduced the cathode resistor in V1b (R27 1.5K) down to a 820r and replaced the preamp tube in V1 from a 12AX7 to a 12AT7. It's starting to sound more like my vintage Marshall's, very plexi like now.
> It sounds really good cranked up on stage, hopefully I'll get some live clips soon.
> 
> Modified Orange Rocker 30 sound clip. (by Michael R/T) - YouTube



Come on man, you're modding your Orange to sound like a Marshall? Play your Orange because it sounds like an Orange! Just teasing.....it sounds good .


----------



## acidvoodoo

Michael RT said:


> Thank you for the kind words my friend.
> Yes that's what it does basicly.
> I had tried a 12AU7 there first, but I lost two much gain with it.
> The 12AT7 bumped up the gain just right.



I'm going to try one in my OR15


----------



## solarburn

Michael RT said:


> I enjoyed the clips guys, thanks for talkin' the time to make them.
> Great job !!
> This was the last sound clip I made with my Rocker 30, I setup it up to play classic rock with the band I play in "Midnight Special".
> I reduced the cathode resistor in V1b (R27 1.5K) down to a 820r and replaced the preamp tube in V1 from a 12AX7 to a 12AT7. It's starting to sound more like my vintage Marshall's, very plexi like now.
> It sounds really good cranked up on stage, hopefully I'll get some live clips soon.
> 
> Modified Orange Rocker 30 sound clip. (by Michael R/T) - YouTube



You shaved that fuzzy "Orange" navel clean.

Nice clear crunchy saturation. Cleans up even more with the AT7 in V1 while rolling off without dipping too much volume right? I've messed around with AT7's in V1. Not many like it but it is circuit dependent. Yours is tweaked great with that Plexi feel/tone. Full on the crunch sounds nice and warm with that guitar and speaker combo.

Damn nice results Michael. Sounded nice and touch sensitive just using guitar volume control.


----------



## dsn716

Michael RT said:


> I enjoyed the clips guys, thanks for talkin' the time to make them.
> Great job !!
> This was the last sound clip I made with my Rocker 30, I setup it up to play classic rock with the band I play in "Midnight Special".
> I reduced the cathode resistor in V1b (R27 1.5K) down to a 820r and replaced the preamp tube in V1 from a 12AX7 to a 12AT7. It's starting to sound more like my vintage Marshall's, very plexi like now.
> It sounds really good cranked up on stage, hopefully I'll get some live clips soon.
> 
> Modified Orange Rocker 30 sound clip. (by Michael R/T) - YouTube



Wow, now that is SWEET. Great sound, nice tone with just the right amount of drive.


----------



## aryasridhar

Michael RT said:


> I enjoyed the clips guys, thanks for talkin' the time to make them.
> Great job !!
> This was the last sound clip I made with my Rocker 30, I setup it up to play classic rock with the band I play in "Midnight Special".
> I reduced the cathode resistor in V1b (R27 1.5K) down to a 820r and replaced the preamp tube in V1 from a 12AX7 to a 12AT7. It's starting to sound more like my vintage Marshall's, very plexi like now.
> It sounds really good cranked up on stage, hopefully I'll get some live clips soon.
> 
> Modified Orange Rocker 30 sound clip. (by Michael R/T) - YouTube



Damn that sounds really good, what guitar is it? and nice playing BTW.

I have a few AT7's and ECC82's with me that I want to try in the V1 position on the OR15. Wondering how the amp would respond to that.


----------



## Codyjohns

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You shaved that fuzzy "Orange" navel clean.
> 
> Nice clear crunchy saturation. Cleans up even more with the AT7 in V1 while rolling off without dipping too much volume right? I've messed around with AT7's in V1. Not many like it but it is circuit dependent. Yours is tweaked great with that Plexi feel/tone. Full on the crunch sounds nice and warm with that guitar and speaker combo.
> 
> Damn nice results Michael. Sounded nice and touch sensitive just using guitar volume control.



Thanks Joe. 

I put a lot of thought and effort into this sound because I wanted this to be my live sound with the band.
It's basically geared to 70's classic rock and rolling the guitar volume back for cleans on stage was a must have.


----------



## Codyjohns

dsn716 said:


> Wow, now that is SWEET. Great sound, nice tone with just the right amount of drive.


 
Thank you my friend, appreciate the feedback. 



aryasridhar said:


> Damn that sounds really good, what guitar is it? and nice playing BTW.
> 
> I have a few AT7's and ECC82's with me that I want to try in the V1 position on the OR15. Wondering how the amp would respond to that.


 
Thank you for the kindness, greatly appreciate it. 

I was using a Washburn N2 with a DiMarzio tone zone in the bridge.


----------



## aryasridhar

Tried my Les Paul and Wah with the amp!!!!!! A little recording through an iphone

https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/or15-les-paul-wah


----------



## Codyjohns

aryasridhar said:


> Tried my Les Paul and Wah with the amp!!!!!! A little recording through an iphone
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/or15-les-paul-wah



Sounds like you're having fun, well none. 

I have an original dunlop cry baby I like to beat on from time to time.


----------



## aryasridhar

Michael RT said:


> Sounds like you're having fun, well none.
> 
> I have an original dunlop cry baby I like to beat on from time to time.



Thanks, I am loving every bit of this amp....This is the first time I tried it with my Les Paul properly, and with the Wah  Crazy tones to be had!!!


----------



## Rozman62

Running my strats through my Rocker 30 paired up with a Mesa 2x12 cab has become my favorite combo. I've had my R30 for about 2 years now and it rules. I keep the gain around 1:00PM for the optimum tone and use my guitar vol knob to clean up. I will use a Maxon 808 to tighten up the lows too. It has a great non-compressed tone....make a mistake and your busted so imo it makes you very conscious of your playing which is never a bad thing. I use an EQ pedal on the clean channel as I find it a bit sterile. I do wish it had a fx loop. I will eventually pickup an OR15 to noodle with at home.


----------



## aryasridhar

The Complete Rig  - Yeah no effects pedals used so far 

The guitar is a 2011 Epiphone Les Paul Standard - rewired it 50's style, replaced all electronics with CTS Pots, Emersion Paper in Oil Capacitors, Switchcraft switch and jack.

Bridge Pup - Seymour Duncan Alnico II pro
Neck - Seymour Duncan Jazz Neck


----------



## aryasridhar

WOW - Just opened up the back cover to find the amp came stock with JJ's - Awesome!!!!! Took some pictures too, just for fun....

















The OT in this image says - It is a part for the Tiny Terror. Would that be an under powered OT? I know the OR15 is also 15 watts, just curious? Also are there any better options for replacement in the future?




[/URL]


----------



## aryasridhar

Used the FX loop for the first time in my life ever, and love it already.
Had borrowed a Boss DD7 from a friend and tried it with a super cheap ass strat copy, less than 50 USD IIRC.
Please let me know what you guys think...

https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/or15-delay


----------



## wakjob

Local store has a used TH30 and OR50 head(s). Thinking of giving them a go.

What should I expect? The RockerVerb 50 MKI is on my short list to try, 
but there's isn't any around atm.

Getting time to move a certain amp I can't get into or justify sitting around any longer.


----------



## paul-e-mann

wakjob said:


> Local store has a used TH30 and OR50 head(s). Thinking of giving them a go.
> 
> What should I expect? The RockerVerb 50 MKI is on my short list to try,
> but there's isn't any around atm.
> 
> Getting time to move a certain amp I can't get into or justify sitting around any longer.



I've tried the TH30, too modern sounding but I'm very interested in what you will have to say about the OR50. Let us know. Rockerverb I have played and like very much, the only thing I don't like is the clean channel is CLEAN, cant get any grit out of it. I'm still thinking about the Thunderverb but have been thinking about the Rocker 30 lately.


----------



## wakjob

Yeah, I'm still in process of learning the Orange amp line.

The TH series seems to be pretty gainy. 
I'm not sure I want EL84's at all unless they're in a Vox.

The EL84 Orange's sound honky/boxy (in a good way) to me.
But they miss the mark for that heinous hollowed-mid & gunky distortion character
that the 6V6 and EL34 Orange's have. 

IDK, we'll see.


----------



## paul-e-mann

wakjob said:


> Yeah, I'm still in process of learning the Orange amp line.
> 
> The TH series seems to be pretty gainy.
> I'm not sure I want EL84's at all unless they're in a Vox.
> 
> The EL84 Orange's sound honky/boxy (in a good way) to me.
> But they miss the mark for that heinous hollowed-mid & gunky distortion character
> that the 6V6 and EL34 Orange's have.
> 
> IDK, we'll see.



The OR15 is EL84 and sounds incredible, I just wish it was a little higher in wattage. Yeah I'm still in the process of learning the Orange line as well. So far I'm finding every single Orange amp is either lacking in features I want or have too many features I dont need that raises the cost above my comfort zone.


----------



## aryasridhar

pedecamp said:


> The OR15 is EL84 and sounds incredible, I just wish it was a little higher in wattage. Yeah I'm still in the process of learning the Orange line as well. So far I'm finding every single Orange amp is either lacking in features I want or have too many features I dont need that raises the cost above my comfort zone.



I love my OR15, really digging it, I did a little setup on my LP and did this recoridng, https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/orange-or15-epiphone-les-paul-standard


----------



## paul-e-mann

I just ordered up a Thunderverb 50. I'll let you all know what I think when I get it next week, if its a keeper. What's cool about it is its got 2 channels you can dial in gain and has a built in attenuator which is also foot switchable. Also has a loop and reverb.


----------



## solarburn

Never played one of those man. Look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Never played one of those man. Look forward to hearing about it.



That's the problem with Orange, you cant find a lot of them to try so you gotta order sight unseen. Its got all the right features I want so I can only hope it sounds the way I like.


----------



## acidvoodoo

YES the circle is alive once again!

Congrats man, can't wait to hear how it is. How low(wattage) does the attenuator bring the amp down?


----------



## paul-e-mann

acidvoodoo said:


> YES the circle is alive once again!
> 
> Congrats man, can't wait to hear how it is. How low(wattage) does the attenuator bring the amp down?



In the demos I saw the attenuator can be dialed all the way down to zero, so it must be 0-50 watts. I'll see how it works next week.


----------



## paul-e-mann

The Thunderverb's condition was rated 5 stars by GC on the website, turns out it looked and worked like 2 stars IMO. It was dirty with some small tears in the tolex and the tubes made pop crackle sounds with the gain up on channel A. I was very disappointed in its condition otherwise the tone and features were kick ass, now that I know how they sound and operate I really want one of these. I compared it to a new Rockerverb and the Thunderverb tonally was way better. It was the end of the night and they were kicking me out so I left without it with a refund. As I sat in my car I had 2nd thoughts that I should have taken it home to see how well I could have cleaned it up and figured out which tube/tubes were making all the noise. I'm almost tempted to see if its still available and take it home this weekend. Should I or shouldnt I? Or just keep an eye out for another one. I'm on the fence...


----------



## solarburn

Tell them to put some quiet tubes in it and get rid of them crackle pops. You have the money make them earn it. I have plenty of tubes at home too so I might be tempted to run it with good ones just to make sure it's that causing the noise. Would be an easy test.

So it sounded really good anyways? I know you are picky so to hear you like it the way you do makes me need to try one hehee!

What ya gonna do...? I want to hear more about it now so I think you need to spend more time with it...


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm trying to convince myself to walk away from this one but that little voice in my head wont leave me alone LOL! I guess my greatest concern is not having another one to compare to this one to see if the excessive noise is normal in this amp's gain. I tend to feel its not but you never know. With my guitar volume turned off the noise was still very apparent. I did try a Rockerverb into the same setup and its gain was noisy but not as noisy as the Thunderverb. Who knows, it could be the power in the building, the lighting, other electronics causing interference, etc. Thats why I keep thinking I should have taken it home to see how it performed in my basement which is generally quiet interference wise. Maybe I'll get the guts to go back again tonight...


----------



## BrentD

Remember that they already lied to you about the condition. That makes me mad - I ordered a Lead 100 Mosfet that didn't meet the condition rating and they charged me the shipping anyway when I took it back. 

Email Humbucker Music before you buy a used one somewhere.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Sounds like you like it, I'd do like solar suggested, tell'em to tune it up and try it again at home...you'll still have 30 days to decide for sure.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Or just get this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OBb0XuY75E


----------



## paul-e-mann

Got another Thunderverb 50 in mint condition on its way. Should have it in a couple days. Stay tuned!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Got another Thunderverb 50 in mint condition on its way. Should have it in a couple days. Stay tuned!



Hell yes! Look forward to this.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hell yes! Look forward to this.



I just checked and its getting delivered tomorrow, I'm taking the day off work so as not to miss it! 

Its Friday any way


----------



## tresmarshallz

This is an epic thread! I have dabbled in Oranges for a while now so have loved reading other people's experiences on this thread.
I have owned a Rockverb 50 MKII for over a year (el34s), and just received a OR15 head two days ago.
These two amps can get identical tones, I swear the OR15 gain channel must be based off the RV50 dirty channel. The OR15 sounds a bit more angry maybe because those smaller tubes are being pushed hard! I was afraid the OR15 would sound small compared to RV50, but it is huge sounding!

I set them both up with vintage tubes in all slots like GE, RCA, Slyvania and run a clean boost in front like Keeley SD1 or TS9, then usually put a MXR 6 band in the loop, all of this adds up to simply the most crisply but fat and awesomely squishalicious tone one could ever imagine. 

I have always been a marshall guy but for my current tastes Orange has taken the lead as my go to every day player. I think the overriding theme with Orange is 'rich sounding, never harsh'.....I don't think it is possible to get any sort of harsh trebly sound.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> This is an epic thread! I have dabbled in Oranges for a while now so have loved reading other people's experiences on this thread.
> I have owned a Rockverb 50 MKII for over a year (el34s), and just received a OR15 head two days ago.
> These two amps can get identical tones, I swear the OR15 gain channel must be based off the RV50 dirty channel. The OR15 sounds a bit more angry maybe because those smaller tubes are being pushed hard! I was afraid the OR15 would sound small compared to RV50, but it is huge sounding!
> 
> I set them both up with vintage tubes in all slots like GE, RCA, Slyvania and run a clean boost in front like Keeley SD1 or TS9, then usually put a MXR 6 band in the loop, all of this adds up to simply the most crisply but fat and awesomely squishalicious tone one could ever imagine.
> 
> I have always been a marshall guy but for my current tastes Orange has taken the lead as my go to every day player. I think the overriding theme with Orange is 'rich sounding, never harsh'.....I don't think it is possible to get any sort of harsh trebly sound.



So your OR15 sounds like your RV50, will you keep them both?


----------



## tresmarshallz

I've been listing the RV50 on clist for awhile. 
I do think their gain is nearly identical, I do not hear any big differences. I can get the exact same sound out of them
I got the OR15 hoping it could replace the RV50 for home use, and from what I've heard I think it will, I actually think it sounds a teensy bit better at lower volumes than the RV50, but of course the inverse is also true that the RV50 would blow the OR15 away at loud volumes.

If I can get a good offer on the RV50 I will likely sell it.


----------



## solarburn

tresmarshallz said:


> This is an epic thread! I have dabbled in Oranges for a while now so have loved reading other people's experiences on this thread.
> I have owned a Rockverb 50 MKII for over a year (el34s), and just received a OR15 head two days ago.
> These two amps can get identical tones, I swear the OR15 gain channel must be based off the RV50 dirty channel. The OR15 sounds a bit more angry maybe because those smaller tubes are being pushed hard! I was afraid the OR15 would sound small compared to RV50, but it is huge sounding!
> 
> I set them both up with vintage tubes in all slots like GE, RCA, Slyvania and run a clean boost in front like Keeley SD1 or TS9, then usually put a MXR 6 band in the loop, all of this adds up to simply the most crisply but fat and awesomely squishalicious tone one could ever imagine.
> 
> I have always been a marshall guy but for my current tastes Orange has taken the lead as my go to every day player. I think the overriding theme with Orange is 'rich sounding, never harsh'.....I don't think it is possible to get any sort of harsh trebly sound.



The OR15's a naughty lil bitch. I also use my 10 band Eq mostly to add some upper mid. Works out real well. So proud of Orange for putting a loop on it.


----------



## tresmarshallz

yes, it can get plain nasty!
I agree, I avoided the rocker 30 and dual terror because of the no loop issue. I need a loop to fix any shortcomings I may have with guitar/pickups/speakers etc. My MXR 6 band really adds some polish/tightness/clarity for low volume playing. Orange amps to me are a tad to flabby/thick and need a little help to get some crispy edges to the massive wall of chunk.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I got the Thunderverb 50 last night and put it through some sound tests, both channels are sounding good, not like the last one I got that was noisy and dirty, this one I would swear was brand new, quiet as can be unless I was playing. These amps I can hear they were definitely designed to sound their best with a V30 cab, I also tried it with my Wharfedale cab (G12H30 style) which was not as good. I'll try some other speakers later tonight to see how they sound, greenbacks, G12T-75 and G12-65. The amp definitely leans to vintage classic tones and not modern at all, it has 3 gain stages in both channels so it can only go as far as classic metal no high gain without a boost. As far as features, it has reverb and an attenuator, both are foot switchable and work well. The only thing I don't like on this amp is the modern feature of a shape knob on channel B instead of an EQ. This morning I took the chassis out and checked the plate voltage and bias which came in at 387 and 31, I did some calculations to find the low, medium and high bias ranges, this amp was set perfectly in the low. I tried it at 38 and 45 but found it sounded best in the low so I left it at 32 mA. I scrutinized the tubes, it came with a set of Ruby EL34 BHT and PM 12AX7 and 12AT7. I never heard of PM tubes so after doing a little online searching I found they were Chinese made, so I tried JJ, Tungsol and GT in V1 to compare, I'll try some others but they gotta get pulled from other amps, will do later. After putting the PM back in I found it sounded as good as any of the others, maybe this amp isn't so picky on what tubes it uses (or my ears are shot LOL). Later today I'll try some different power tubes, I have GT, Winged C, JJ KT77, I think that's it. I did find myself trying to dial the low end out of the amp, I guess I'm more used to bright Marshalls and I gotta get used to the Orange deep tone, although I would like to figure out what power tubes and pres would be best to brighten the tone as much as possible, more on that later. Heres some shots:


----------



## tresmarshallz

Congrats on the TV50 Pedecamp. I have heard the Thunderverbs are heavy on the bass. I think chinese 12ax7 sound great in a lot of amps, so I would just leave those in.
I swapped a bunch of different brands of 12ax7s in my two Orange amps including a lot of vintage ones, and didn't notice a whole lot of change in the tone.


*Question: what is the easiest way to share mp3 clips on this forum? I wanted to record some A/B clips of my OR15 VS the Rockerverb, but am not sure how to post them. Is soundcloud the only way?


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I got the Thunderverb 50 last night and put it through some sound tests, both channels are sounding good, not like the last one I got that was noisy and dirty, this one I would swear was brand new, quiet as can be unless I was playing. These amps I can hear they were definitely designed to sound their best with a V30 cab, I also tried it with my Wharfedale cab (G12H30 style) which was not as good. I'll try some other speakers later tonight to see how they sound, greenbacks, G12T-75 and G12-65. The amp definitely leans to vintage classic tones and not modern at all, it has 3 gain stages in both channels so it can only go as far as classic metal no high gain without a boost. As far as features, it has reverb and an attenuator, both are foot switchable and work well. The only thing I don't like on this amp is the modern feature of a shape knob on channel B instead of an EQ. This morning I took the chassis out and checked the plate voltage and bias which came in at 387 and 31, I did some calculations to find the low, medium and high bias ranges, this amp was set perfectly in the low. I tried it at 38 and 45 but found it sounded best in the low so I left it at 32 mA. I scrutinized the tubes, it came with a set of Ruby EL34 BHT and PM 12AX7 and 12AT7. I never heard of PM tubes so after doing a little online searching I found they were Chinese made, so I tried JJ, Tungsol and GT in V1 to compare, I'll try some others but they gotta get pulled from other amps, will do later. After putting the PM back in I found it sounded as good as any of the others, maybe this amp isn't so picky on what tubes it uses (or my ears are shot LOL). Later today I'll try some different power tubes, I have GT, Winged C, JJ KT77, I think that's it. I did find myself trying to dial the low end out of the amp, I guess I'm more used to bright Marshalls and I gotta get used to the Orange deep tone, although I would like to figure out what power tubes and pres would be best to brighten the tone as much as possible, more on that later. Heres some shots:



Awesome dood!

Yeah your ears will have to adjust to the throaty lower mids that make it different than those Marshall upper mids. I use a 10 band on the OR15 and mix in some upper mids cause that's what my ears want. I dig that they are unlike each other and can put those voicing differences to use. Oranges's are great for stoner rock tones and I'm not talking just the doom stuff.

I really like the built in attenuater on that amp. Very useful option I would think. Man I'm excited to hear what you find on this amp.


----------



## solarburn

Oh and great pics.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> Congrats on the TV50 Pedecamp. I have heard the Thunderverbs are heavy on the bass. I think chinese 12ax7 sound great in a lot of amps, so I would just leave those in.
> I swapped a bunch of different brands of 12ax7s in my two Orange amps including a lot of vintage ones, and didn't notice a whole lot of change in the tone.
> 
> 
> *Question: what is the easiest way to share mp3 clips on this forum? I wanted to record some A/B clips of my OR15 VS the Rockerverb, but am not sure how to post them. Is soundcloud the only way?



I just went through all my power tubes and they all sound good, the GT EL34M out of my 2204 sounding the smoothest so I think Ill leave them in the TV50 for now and throw the Ruby into the 2204. I think I'm done for the moment with power tubes, I think I'll throw some more preamp tubes at it. Tomorrow I'll move onto speakers.

I dont post recordings, sound cloud would work but I like youtube cuz its not blocked at work.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Awesome dood!
> 
> Yeah your ears will have to adjust to the throaty lower mids that make it different than those Marshall upper mids. I use a 10 band on the OR15 and mix in some upper mids cause that's what my ears want. I dig that they are unlike each other and can put those voicing differences to use. Oranges's are great for stoner rock tones and I'm not talking just the doom stuff.
> 
> I really like the built in attenuater on that amp. Very useful option I would think. Man I'm excited to hear what you find on this amp.



Yeah, so far so good!


----------



## paul-e-mann

I left the PM preamps in, anything else I tried didnt really make much difference. Oh yeah, I did bias the GT's at 38mA, it sounded best there. Speakers tomorrow....


----------



## paul-e-mann

So I tried the following speakers over the last few days with my TV50: G12-65, G12M, Wharfedale (G12H30 style), V30, G12T-75. They were all good except the Wharfedale being the least desirable, too boomy. My favorite was the greenback G12M, they were very pedal friendly so I could tweak the tone to my liking. Tomorrow I'll try the V30 and G12-65 together in a 2x12, I thought they might work well together, everything I tried in a 1x12 except the greenbacks. Lastly I'll try my pair of G12T-75 in the 2x12 then I'll decide what I like the best.


----------



## tresmarshallz

THat is cool you are able to experiment with all those speaker types. I have a 4x12 loaded with one of each, a 75watter, a greenback clone, a v30 and a weber fane clone. I run both my Oranges through this cab and they sound better to me than if I use a cab with just one type of speaker.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> THat is cool you are able to experiment with all those speaker types. I have a 4x12 loaded with one of each, a 75watter, a greenback clone, a v30 and a weber fane clone. I run both my Oranges through this cab and they sound better to me than if I use a cab with just one type of speaker.



I've done testing of speaker mixing with my Marshalls and always concluded I like speakers unmixed. Unfortunately I only have one V30 and one G12-65 so I gotta mix to make a 2x12, but I think these two will mix well for the Orange, they both sounded pretty good on their own and even a bit similar.


----------



## solarburn

That's one thing I've never had is a mix of speakers in a cab. Would be fun to try if I could stop buying amps and do a cab up!LOL


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's one thing I've never had is a mix of speakers in a cab. Would be fun to try if I could stop buying amps and do a cab up!LOL



That's the only way to find out what you like. I built a 1x12 a while back and bought single speakers to test with my amps.


----------



## paul-e-mann

So I mixed the V30 and G12-65 and it sounded pretty good but I'll have to say that out of all my speakers greenbacks probably sounded the best although with any speaker or tube combination I wasn't able to lose enough of that deepness I don't like in this amp. So I put the G12T-75's back in the cab since that's what I like best with my 2204, and tweaked with pedals from there to get tones that I like. I feel an amp owes me good tones on its own and then use pedals to tweak, I was hoping tubes, bias and speakers were gonna get me there but it doesn't seem to be doing it. I don't like the fact I have to rely heavily on pedals to get it close to any tones I like. I think I'm gonna take the head to my local Guitar Center and try out the Orange 1x12 and 2x12 and see if anything magical happens, those cabs were designed specifically for this amp.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I havent made it to Guitar Center but I since have figured out how to tweak the amp settings and my pedals correctly to get all kinds of great tones! I still feel an amp should give you good tones and then tweak with pedals, but I'm starting to rethink that concept, now I'm leaning towards keeping it, I love the features and functionality and the tones are getting better. I'll still go try out some Orange cabs with it and see what that does, maybe that will clinch this deal for me. Wish me luck!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Nope, the Orange cabs sound like ass through their own amps especially this one! I was never a fan of V30 speakers any way but I figured it was worth a shot. My TV50 sounds fine through my G12T-75 2x12 with a treble boost on it. I think Ill keep the amp I'm really enjoying the flexibility and tones from it now. I guess it was just a matter of getting used to it. 

But that Ceriatone Yeti Jr. looks really good    nope nope nope, I cant go down that road, one new amp at a time!


----------



## solarburn

Awesome! Glad this one works for you. Congrats!

That SOY sounds real good. I'm fighting the urge for it too. I just bought 2 amps. Shoot me now! Next year...LOL


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Awesome! Glad this one works for you. Congrats!
> 
> That SOY sounds real good. I'm fighting the urge for it too. I just bought 2 amps. Shoot me now! Next year...LOL



Yeah I want someone to get one and tell us how great it is! I played a Friedman Pink Taco the other night too which is what the Yeti Jr is modeled after, it was a freaking awesome high gain tone machine! I suspect after this Orange I wont be buying any more high ticket items any more for a long time. I have money set aside for a Tele too, then no more expensive gear.


----------



## paul-e-mann

After fussing about for hours and hours with this amp I've finally settled on channel B for my clean and crunch tones and channel A for my high gain tones. I've found that when using B for crunch I can switch to A for a higher gain lead boost, and when using A for high gain I can use the footswitchable attenuator for lead boost. Lots of ways to do this with this amp, either way, I have plenty of ways to do it. I'm talking to Orange right now to see if they can give me a clue what can be tweaked in the circuit to eliminate some of the bass so I dont need pedals at all.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Orange had no suggestions so I got the schematic and started talking to folks around here and got a few suggestions to tweak. I'm thinking I might start a thread on this and see what the techies have to say about this amp. Really it sounds fine with the pedals but it bugs me I'll NEVER be able to play it without them.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Orange had no suggestions so I got the schematic and started talking to folks around here and got a few suggestions to tweak. I'm thinking I might start a thread on this and see what the techies have to say about this amp. Really it sounds fine with the pedals but it bugs me I'll NEVER be able to play it without them.



Put an EQ in the loop drop select lows and or bump a bit of high mids. Little increments and see what happens. Thought my OR15 sounded better with high mids bumped a bit. Especially when soloing.

Quit being pedal phobic. All the good tone tweakers use them here and there. Another option...not sacrifice and if I remember right no guitarist with mileage ever committed to the absolute an amp should stand on its own. It's a purist wet dream...that's all. A circle jerk caveat.

Amps love a player that adorns them with tone jewelry.


----------



## ampmadscientist

I'm not pedal phobic.
I'm just sick of children's toys.

I want to get back to "guitar playing."


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Put an EQ in the loop drop select lows and or bump a bit of high mids. Little increments and see what happens. Thought my OR15 sounded better with high mids bumped a bit. Especially when soloing.
> 
> Quit being pedal phobic. All the good tone tweakers use them here and there. Another option...not sacrifice and if I remember right no guitarist with mileage ever committed to the absolute an amp should stand on its own. It's a purist wet dream...that's all. A circle jerk caveat.
> 
> Amps love a player that adorns them with tone jewelry.



I like the way you think buddy! I guess I'm just weighing my options, I've never been an advocate for modding amps, I always preached that the right pedal can fix anything. This amp has so many features and options, I just figured it would stand on its own. Maybe in the end I'll leave well enough alone and focus on my Tele problem of not owning one! LOL


----------



## solarburn

ampmadscientist said:


> I'm not pedal phobic.
> I'm just sick of children's toys.
> 
> I want to get back to "guitar playing."



Yer much too serious. Grab a pedal and have fun! Straight in's fine but not all that. Pedals have always had their place. Big bad pros and Joe's alike. I bet most wouldn't even be able to tell if I'm going straight in or hitting the front end a bit. Betcha...

You need some child's play.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I like the way you think buddy! I guess I'm just weighing my options, I've never been an advocate for modding amps, I always preached that the right pedal can fix anything. This amp has so many features and options, I just figured it would stand on its own. Maybe in the end I'll leave well enough alone and focus on my Tele problem of not owning one! LOL



It's all good fun. The important thing is you get that amp to make you smile however it fits in your chain. Straight in or not. It's got to give you some joy!

More and more I'm finding I can make adjustments without amp circuit modifications. Course this has come after having modded amps. There are some definite solid things to do first before modding. I'm having a great time with my 1990 Infinium. I won't be modding any more. Just adjusting my chain around the amps. If that doesn't work then the amp needs too much extra fixings to git me joy. It's gone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's all good fun. The important thing is you get that amp to make you smile however it fits in your chain. Straight in or not. It's got to give you some joy!
> 
> More and more I'm finding I can make adjustments without amp circuit modifications. Course this has come after having modded amps. There are some definite solid things to do first before modding. I'm having a great time with my 1990 Infinium. I won't be modding any more. Just adjusting my chain around the amps. If that doesn't work then the amp needs too much extra fixings to git me joy. It's gone.



Right! Just like my DSL is gone. Outta here! Dont miss it one bit.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Right! Just like my DSL is gone. Outta here! Dont miss it one bit.



It's funny cause I learned to do most of my tube rolling and pedal punching from my DSL50. Literally took me a year to find joy.

So it's safe to say I know when to say when a lot sooner now. My DSL40 can sound good. I found better than my 50 watter but it's not getting played.

I've found 2 Marshall circuits that aren't even Marshall's and I'm having a blast!

I have found that my 2 fav amp voicings are certain Marshall/Orange offerings. They've just always hit me in that place in my ears...the T-spot. there are other amps I like but not like these 2 guyz.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Right now my ears hurt too much, I might have to lay off these amps for a week to recover! 

I'll tell you one thing, my 2204 sounds like bliss with no pedals, I just need pedals to get more gain. Unfortunately its missing a 2nd channel and an fx loop otherwise I wouldnt need anything else. I really do like the features of this Orange I got just for these reasons!


----------



## MarshallDog

maybe some of you Orange owners can help me out. I Love my JMP's to death and my DSL 40C. The JMP's are just a bit too much to carry around with a 4X12 or even a 2X12 and they are single channel.

All I want is another flavor of a 1X12 combo, true 2 channel, one clean and one dirty. I have looked at the Orange Rockerverb MKII 1X12 for a couple years but have never been able to play one and have come close to buying one a few times but backed out at the last minute.

Is this amp really that good meaning is it worth the money in tone, size, weight, portability and quality? I mainly play classic rock and blues so would I be able to get a nice lower gain thick blues tone out of channel 2? I assume the clean channel has a nice clean sound based on what I have heard and that's how I would set up that channel.

Is Oranges customer support and warranty up to par?

Thanks...


----------



## Muovinen

May I join the club?

I had a AD30HTC for years but when I got my JMP it had to go. Marshall does the rock thing better for my taste. Luckily I still have my trusty Rockerverb 50 mkI and a PPC212 to cover for any beta carotene deficiency. It's not SO different from the JMP, they are from the same family tree, but the Orange is a dark beast and perfect for slower atmospheric stuff. I love'em both!


----------



## solarburn

Welcome to the circle Muovinen.


----------



## Muovinen

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Welcome to the circle Muovinen.


 
Thanks! I likes them Orange circles bestest 

OT: Where can I add a signature to my post? I've looked for it in the User CP _several_ times but haven't found it


----------



## MarshallDog

MarshallDog said:


> maybe some of you Orange owners can help me out. I Love my JMP's to death and my DSL 40C. The JMP's are just a bit too much to carry around with a 4X12 or even a 2X12 and they are single channel.
> 
> All I want is another flavor of a 1X12 combo, true 2 channel, one clean and one dirty. I have looked at the Orange Rockerverb MKII 1X12 for a couple years but have never been able to play one and have come close to buying one a few times but backed out at the last minute.
> 
> Is this amp really that good meaning is it worth the money in tone, size, weight, portability and quality? I mainly play classic rock and blues so would I be able to get a nice lower gain thick blues tone out of channel 2? I assume the clean channel has a nice clean sound based on what I have heard and that's how I would set up that channel.
> 
> Is Oranges customer support and warranty up to par?
> 
> Thanks...



Bump 1...


----------



## solarburn

Muovinen said:


> Thanks! I likes them Orange circles bestest
> 
> OT: Where can I add a signature to my post? I've looked for it in the User CP _several_ times but haven't found it



Try here...

MarshallForum.com - FAQ: User Profile Features


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> maybe some of you Orange owners can help me out. I Love my JMP's to death and my DSL 40C. The JMP's are just a bit too much to carry around with a 4X12 or even a 2X12 and they are single channel.
> 
> All I want is another flavor of a 1X12 combo, true 2 channel, one clean and one dirty. I have looked at the Orange Rockerverb MKII 1X12 for a couple years but have never been able to play one and have come close to buying one a few times but backed out at the last minute.
> 
> Is this amp really that good meaning is it worth the money in tone, size, weight, portability and quality? I mainly play classic rock and blues so would I be able to get a nice lower gain thick blues tone out of channel 2? I assume the clean channel has a nice clean sound based on what I have heard and that's how I would set up that channel.
> 
> Is Oranges customer support and warranty up to par?
> 
> Thanks...



I've been digging into these Oranges for a long while and what I found is that the models with a 2nd channel that is a dedicated clean usually have some sort of eq available, the models with a 2nd channel that can go from clean to dirty usually have a shape knob in place of an eq. You mentioned the Rockerverb, this is a great amp and I would have bought it but you cant get any gain out of the clean channel so I passed. If you want a dedicated clean channel then go for that amp if you have the bucks. Then on the other end of the spectrum is the Rocker 30, these are really affordable I've seen them go for half the price of a RV50. Then in between are the TH30 and Dual Terror. All these amps have 2 channels, there are more models but they get real expensive fast.


----------



## tresmarshallz

> Originally Posted by MarshallDog View Post
> maybe some of you Orange owners can help me out. I Love my JMP's to death and my DSL 40C. The JMP's are just a bit too much to carry around with a 4X12 or even a 2X12 and they are single channel.
> 
> All I want is another flavor of a 1X12 combo, true 2 channel, one clean and one dirty. I have looked at the Orange Rockerverb MKII 1X12 for a couple years but have never been able to play one and have come close to buying one a few times but backed out at the last minute.
> 
> Is this amp really that good meaning is it worth the money in tone, size, weight, portability and quality? I mainly play classic rock and blues so would I be able to get a nice lower gain thick blues tone out of channel 2? I assume the clean channel has a nice clean sound based on what I have heard and that's how I would set up that channel.
> 
> Is Oranges customer support and warranty up to par?
> 
> Thanks...



I have owned a Rockerverb 50 MKII head for over a year. IMO the only way you will get close to the Marshall tones you are used to is if you put an EQ in the loop and a slight clean overdrive in front. These will tighten it up and give you more of a cutting sound that Marshall have.
I think you would love both channels on the Rockerverb.
I have heard great things about their support and warranty but have no first hand experience with it.


----------



## MarshallDog

Thanks guys, I sure would like to test/play one to try her out but no one around Buffalo NY stocks them..:maybe ill just take the plunge, I want one in Black though.


----------



## solarburn

well we want you to so we can hear about it.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> well we want you to so we can hear about it.



Its a lot of greenbacks to spend w/o ever playing one plus I might feel like I am cheating on Marshall...


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Its a lot of greenbacks to spend w/o ever playing one plus I might feel like I am cheating on Marshall...



Yeah it is a lot of money. That model has a solid following though but that doesn't mean you would mesh enuff with it. 

I work graveyard shift and have a couple daughters. I'm a single parent too so my demoing times are very hard to find. Tough for me to just drive somewhere which is miles away anyways. So I do some of my demoing mail order after doing my homework. I go into it knowing I may be paying for shipping back to Sweetwater if I don't like. Course I can't do this with a bunch of amps and I dont. Like you I get all the info I can short of playing one myself. Shipping ain't cheap but neither is my time due to my schedule.

The Rockerverb would be an amp I'd demo mail order. I'd be willing to eat shipping back on that one. But I find it fits my situation better. I get not wanting to waste money on shipping if you don't like it. However I've wasted more money on stupid **** in my time and I don't consider amps stupid ****...at all. Playing guitar means too much for me.

To me having Marshall and Orange at your guitar playing disposal says you have great taste and rock hard. Just think of all the cool stoner rock riffs and tunes you can do. Not that Orange only does that but man does it do that good. I really dig the difference in their voicings and had to have one in my stable. So fun.


----------



## tresmarshallz

I would warn the rockerverb is gonna be heavy!! You mentioned portability as a plus. The transformers in my rockerverb are huge.

When I first got my Rockerverb I was used to playing JMPs and JCM800s so I was a bit panicked at first at how different they were. I got it in a trade so I had no option to return it and it felt like a mistake. It seemed so dark that I could not get any presense or brightness. A good overdrive in front brings out more of the Marshall sound, then I put an EQ in the loop and BAM, to me it was like a Marshall on steroids. I will now never ever be without an Orange for the rest of my guitar playing days.


----------



## tresmarshallz

BTW, its cool having newcomers to the circle. I am actually a newcomer.

I have been eyeing the Dual Dark 50, but they are too new for any to be on the used market yet. Both channels on it have four gain stages


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah it is a lot of money. That model has a solid following though but that doesn't mean you would mesh enuff with it.
> 
> I work graveyard shift and have a couple daughters. I'm a single parent too so my demoing times are very hard to find. Tough for me to just drive somewhere which is miles away anyways. So I do some of my demoing mail order after doing my homework. I go into it knowing I may be paying for shipping back to Sweetwater if I don't like. Course I can't do this with a bunch of amps and I dont. Like you I get all the info I can short of playing one myself. Shipping ain't cheap but neither is my time due to my schedule.
> 
> The Rockerverb would be an amp I'd demo mail order. I'd be willing to eat shipping back on that one. But I find it fits my situation better. I get not wanting to waste money on shipping if you don't like it. However I've wasted more money on stupid **** in my time and I don't consider amps stupid ****...at all. Playing guitar means too much for me.
> 
> To me having Marshall and Orange at your guitar playing disposal says you have great taste and rock hard. Just think of all the cool stoner rock riffs and tunes you can do. Not that Orange only does that but man does it do that good. I really dig the difference in their voicings and had to have one in my stable. So fun.



That is a good idea, mail order returning it. So you pay 50.00 bucks for shipping back but its way better than keeping something you don't like and it beats taking it in the shorts on ebay...

So it sounds like this is a darker amp than a stock Marshall correct?


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> That is a good idea, mail order returning it. So you pay 50.00 bucks for shipping back but its way better than keeping something you don't like and it beats taking it in the shorts on ebay...
> 
> So it sounds like this is a darker amp than a stock Marshall correct?



Exactly. It's doable once in a awhile.

I'll let TM answer the voicing question since he has one.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> I have owned a Rockerverb 50 MKII head for over a year. IMO the only way you will get close to the Marshall tones you are used to is if you put an EQ in the loop and a slight clean overdrive in front. These will tighten it up and give you more of a cutting sound that Marshall have.
> I think you would love both channels on the Rockerverb.
> I have heard great things about their support and warranty but have no first hand experience with it.



Thats exactly what I'm doing with mine, I have a clean boost to raise the treble and an eq to add more body, both out front.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> I would warn the rockerverb is gonna be heavy!! You mentioned portability as a plus. The transformers in my rockerverb are huge.
> 
> When I first got my Rockerverb I was used to playing JMPs and JCM800s so I was a bit panicked at first at how different they were. I got it in a trade so I had no option to return it and it felt like a mistake. It seemed so dark that I could not get any presense or brightness. A good overdrive in front brings out more of the Marshall sound, then I put an EQ in the loop and BAM, to me it was like a Marshall on steroids. I will now never ever be without an Orange for the rest of my guitar playing days.



I too was feeling it was a mistake at first when I got mine but with pedals to tweak the tone its exactly as you describe, Marshall on steroids! What pedals are you using to tweak the darkness out of your amp, and the settings? What cab and speakers do you use?


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> That is a good idea, mail order returning it. So you pay 50.00 bucks for shipping back but its way better than keeping something you don't like and it beats taking it in the shorts on ebay...
> 
> So it sounds like this is a darker amp than a stock Marshall correct?



I bought 2 used Oranges online from Guitar Center and had them delivered to my local GC to try them out. I returned both of them right there and then when I realized I didnt like them and they didnt care either way.


----------



## tresmarshallz

@ Pedecamp, that is cool you and I seem to have very similar experiences with Orange, we must have the same taste in Marshall tone!
My two favorite pedals to bring out the Marshall vibe are a Keeley SD-1 and TS-9, set up as a clean boost (tone and vol 1/2 way and drive on zero)
I also run an MXR 6 band in the loop with all pretty much set in the middle (except a slight mid scoop and slight bass/treble boost)

I have pretty good luck with both my 4x12 cabs, one loaded with greenbacks and the other is a mishmash of 75s and V30. I think I like the greenbacks the best as they bring out more presence and bite.


----------



## tresmarshallz

If you have to pay return shipping on an Orange 50W head or combo I would think it could run $70 and up. I've shipped a lot of amps on ebay sales and they are not cheap! Manufacturers can ship em cheap because of shipping volume discounts.....everyday private shippers for big and heavy items pay a boatload, maybe even two boatloads, depending on how far it's going.

I tried shipping a JCM800 4010 combo cabinet with speaker (no chassis) to Riverside CA and it was going to run over $100, surcharges because of weight and box dimension.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> @ Pedecamp, that is cool you and I seem to have very similar experiences with Orange, we must have the same taste in Marshall tone!
> My two favorite pedals to bring out the Marshall vibe are a Keeley SD-1 and TS-9, set up as a clean boost (tone and vol 1/2 way and drive on zero)
> I also run an MXR 6 band in the loop with all pretty much set in the middle (except a slight mid scoop and slight bass/treble boost)
> 
> I have pretty good luck with both my 4x12 cabs, one loaded with greenbacks and the other is a mishmash of 75s and V30. I think I like the greenbacks the best as they bring out more presence and bite.



Good taste! I totally agree on the greenbacks, thats what I like best with my Orange except I only have one 2x12 at the moment and I like 75's best with my 2204 and the 75's sound pretty good with the Orange too. I'm planning a new cab build so I can keep the greenbacks loaded for the Orange, build it to look like a vertical Orange style 2x12. I'm using a MXR ZW OD (same thing as an SD-1) set as a clean boost - volume and tone max'd, gain off. Then a Boss eq set flat and the level up one notch. The ZW brightens but thins and the Boss fattens it back up. I have both pedals out front, I didnt get good results with the eq in the loop but maybe I'll try that again. I also have a Digitech Bad Monkey which I feel is a TS9 variant, I set that as a clean boost similar to the ZW but dont require the eq at all, the DBM has a natural mid boost like a TS9 so I use that when I want the mids thing.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> If you have to pay return shipping on an Orange 50W head or combo I would think it could run $70 and up. I've shipped a lot of amps on ebay sales and they are not cheap! Manufacturers can ship em cheap because of shipping volume discounts.....everyday private shippers for big and heavy items pay a boatload, maybe even two boatloads, depending on how far it's going.
> 
> I tried shipping a JCM800 4010 combo cabinet with speaker (no chassis) to Riverside CA and it was going to run over $100, surcharges because of weight and box dimension.



If you have a Guitar Center within range thats the way to go, they only charge $20 to ship and thats all you eat if you dont keep the amp. I always shipped it to the store so I could try it there then no shipping cost to send it back.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> If you have a Guitar Center within range thats the way to go, they only charge $20 to ship and thats all you eat if you dont keep the amp. I always shipped it to the store so I could try it there then no shipping cost to send it back.



Good idea, i have one 5 miles away. I wonder if they can compet with online stores???


----------



## tresmarshallz

I've had huge success bargaining with GCenter down on prices. They base their prices for used gear on the average sold prices for ebay sales to some extent....so if you pull up the last couple of months of data for what the amp sold for on ebay you can bargain with that number. It is usually lower than what they are asking. This has worked for me about 99% of the time.

For example when I was searching for a Mesa 50 caliber I found that they were selling around $400 range on ebay in the last few months (actually sold price, not listing prices). They had their listed at $700, they came WAY down on the price when I showed them what they were selling for on ebay.

Good luck!


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Good idea, i have one 5 miles away. I wonder if they can compet with online stores???



I think they will compete if you show them better pricing elsewhere.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Good idea, i have one 5 miles away. I wonder if they can compet with online stores???



They will match online stores but you will have to pay taxes...which would be shipping cost back depending on how much the amp is to begin with.

Doable both ways much more so on a cheaper amp shipped TO your local GC. The cheaper the less tax charge.


----------



## paul-e-mann

New pedal day! lt's not an exciting pedal but it is for me, its been on back order a couple weeks, now I can switch channels and turn off/on the attenuator. I was so excited to get this in the mail today like a kid on Christmas, I'm very happy now my rig is complete!  With the pedal I can now use channel B for rhythm and channel A for lead, also play on either channel and switch off the attenuator for lead, its very versatile. Now I don't even need the fx loop for what I had intended, maybe some day I'll get into effects and plug them in there. This summer I'm planning on building a matching Orange 2x12 cab to house my greenbacks so I dont have to share cabs with my 2204 which I prefer 75's with any way.


----------



## solarburn

Damn that's a cool set up!


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Damn that's a cool set up!



Yeah man it is! Its getting better every day, I'm liking it more and more and the features make it so versatile. With the footswitch I feel like I can do anything now!


----------



## tresmarshallz

I didn't realize TV50 had built in attenuators, that is very cool!


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> I didn't realize TV50 had built in attenuators, that is very cool!



Yes! I think its a standard feature on their newer big amps. The more I play with this amp I find more ways to use it. Its very flexible.


----------



## vinceB

I just picked up a Tiny Terror and I have some questions about speakers. I'm thinking about going with the 1x12 and adding a second one later or just going for a 2x12. I want my rig to have a small footprint and be easy to carry but not so much I sacrifice tone. My other question is how does the TT compare to the OR15? I was looking at both but got a good deal on the TT so I took it.


----------



## Codyjohns

Trying out some Ruby EL34's out in the rocker.
They're kinda of loose on the bottom end and very crunchy, if that makes sense. 
I'm not sure if I like them in this amp. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eia9piX6VlQ[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> Trying out some Ruby EL34's out in the rocker.
> They're kinda of loose on the bottom end and very crunchy, if that makes sense.
> I'm not sure if I like them in this amp.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eia9piX6VlQ



Thats exactly why I took them out of my amp so youre not off at all. My TV50 came with Ruby and I replaced them with GT EL34M to tighten and smooth out the tone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

vinceB said:


> I just picked up a Tiny Terror and I have some questions about speakers. I'm thinking about going with the 1x12 and adding a second one later or just going for a 2x12. I want my rig to have a small footprint and be easy to carry but not so much I sacrifice tone. My other question is how does the TT compare to the OR15? I was looking at both but got a good deal on the TT so I took it.



Im a fan of the OR15, it has an fx loop, a full eq, and tonally I like it better. It has more to offer than the TT.


----------



## Codyjohns

pedecamp said:


> Thats exactly why I took them out of my amp so youre not off at all. My TV50 came with Ruby and I replaced them with GT EL34M to tighten and smooth out the tone.


 
I just threw in a set of winged =c= el34's I had laying around and it's night and day. They sound way better then the Rubys. 

I think we'll try these out again for awhile, see if I can dial in something really cool or diiferent.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> I just threw in a set of winged =c= el34's I had laying around and it's night and day. They sound way better then the Rubys.
> 
> I think we'll try these out again for awhile, see if I can dial in something really cool or diiferent.



I feel the same about winged =c= as I do about the Ruby, loose and crunchy so I dont like them, at least the pair I have. I tried the Ruby in my 2204 and thought I liked them for a short moment but decided I dont like them at all, except now the GT EL34M I took out of my 2204 are in my Orange and they sound great there. I ended up putting a pair of JJ KT77 I had laying around in the 2204 which is a vast improvement over the Ruby and winged =c= IMO.


----------



## Codyjohns

pedecamp said:


> I feel the same about winged =c= as I do about the Ruby, loose and crunchy so I dont like them, at least the pair I have. I tried the Ruby in my 2204 and thought I liked them for a short moment but decided I dont like them at all, except now the GT EL34M I took out of my 2204 are in my Orange and they sound great there. I ended up putting a pair of JJ KT77 I had laying around in the 2204 which is a vast improvement over the Ruby and winged =c= IMO.



I was jammin' out on these Winged =C= tonight and really digging them, more tighter on the bottom end now. 

Thanks my friend for the heads up.
I might have to look into getting some of those JJKT77, I'm thinking I'll probably like them by the sounds of it.


----------



## tresmarshallz

Ive been bumming out lately, my little OR15 has gone through two sets of EL84s and keeps blowing fuses. Support has been great and friendly, so that is reassuring. If it blows the new set they are sending me I will have to send it to some authorized tech. At least I have my RV50MKII to tide me over until I get it squared away. I already miss not being able to play on the OR15 and it has only been a couple of days.


----------



## BrentD

pedecamp, where are you located? I'm running through a PPC212OB and before you build you might want to try one. You could recoup some of the cost by unloading the V30s and the cabs are awesome. Less beam than a closed-back, still thumpy, narrow enough to grab the side handles easily, and relatively lightweight.


----------



## paul-e-mann

BrentD said:


> pedecamp, where are you located? I'm running through a PPC212OB and before you build you might want to try one. You could recoup some of the cost by unloading the V30s and the cabs are awesome. Less beam than a closed-back, still thumpy, narrow enough to grab the side handles easily, and relatively lightweight.



Nice cabs huh? I can build a cab pretty cheaply like around a hundred bucks, although it would be nice to have a factory made one. I'm in MD.


----------



## BrentD

Ah, too far away. If you can build one, more power to you!


----------



## Wiley Coyote

I kinda like what this guy can do with an Orange amp.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVOwCBScxw0[/ame]


----------



## paul-e-mann

BrentD said:


> Ah, too far away. If you can build one, more power to you!



Its just plywood and some inexpensive bits and pieces.


----------



## BluesRocker

I really want a Soldano SLO but I can't afford one. I have looked into the OR15, 

Can the OR15 get SLO tones?


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, I finally did it if it all goes a planned. I bought a 2012 MKII Rockerverb 1x12 Combo. It's with the black Tolex and in near mint condition. Can't wait to get it. Now my question is which tube do I try first 6550 or 6L6 tubes? Is this amp self biasing?


----------



## MarshallDog

Any advice on the bet tubes in this amp?


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Any advice on the bet tubes in this amp?



I'm only familiar or played/owned the Rocker 30, OR15 and TT. Wish I could recommend which way to go for the RV but I wont.

I want to get some 6550's and try them in my 1990-I so on a whim I'd want you to get them. you know so you can tell how they sound feel. Totally self driven Bruther. I apologize.

Congrats by the way.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm only familiar or played/owned the Rocker 30, OR15 and TT. Wish I could recommend which way to go for the RV but I wont.
> 
> I want to get some 6550's and try them in my 1990-I so on a whim I'd want you to get them. you know so you can tell how they sound feel. Totally self driven Bruther. I apologize.
> 
> Congrats by the way.



Thanks for the congratulations! I only paid 1150.00 with free shipping. I think I will definitely be trying some 6550 for sure. Which 6550's would you recommend as being the most rich, smooth and pleasant sounding? I may pop in some KT77's seeing as I have a set.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Well, I finally did it if it all goes a planned. I bought a 2012 MKII Rockerverb 1x12 Combo. It's with the black Tolex and in near mint condition. Can't wait to get it. Now my question is which tube do I try first 6550 or 6L6 tubes? Is this amp self biasing?



Yes you gotta bias that amp. I'd go with 6550, they just sound better to me over 6L6, not based on any real knowledge on the subject except my 2204 came with 6550 and my Fender with 6L6, I like the 2204 better. Looking forward to hearing about your new amp when you get it!


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Yes you gotta bias that amp. I'd go with 6550, they just sound better to me over 6L6, not based on any real knowledge on the subject except my 2204 came with 6550 and my Fender with 6L6, I like the 2204 better. Looking forward to hearing about your new amp when you get it!



Which 6550's do you like the best?


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Which 6550's do you like the best?



My amp came with GE, those are the only ones I know about. I'd go to your favorite tube supplier and read some of the descriptions and ratings, then pick something!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Thanks for the congratulations! I only paid 1150.00 with free shipping. I think I will definitely be trying some 6550 for sure. Which 6550's would you recommend as being the most rich, smooth and pleasant sounding? I may pop in some KT77's seeing as I have a set.



I've used KT77's and really like them.

I have no idea yet which 6550 to buy. Seems EH, Tungsol and JJ versions get decent reviews across the board. 

Hopefully someone like Paul(pedecamp) has will give some more imput on them.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've used KT77's and really like them.
> 
> I have no idea yet which 6550 to buy. Seems EH, Tungsol and JJ versions get decent reviews across the board.
> 
> Hopefully someone like Paul(pedecamp) has will give some more imput on them.


----------



## MarshallDog

Ill probably start by putting in a Creamback a G12M-65 speaker and then play with the tubes. Ive never really been a big fan ov Vintage 30's...


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Ill probably start by putting in a Creamback a G12M-65 speaker and then play with the tubes. Ive never really been a big fan ov Vintage 30's...



I hate V30's, my Orange sounds great with greenbacks and pretty good with 75's. Just check out the tubes the amp comes with, you may like them very much. My Orange came with Ruby power tubes and PM preamps, both are Chinese tubes, the PM's were very good the Rubys I didnt care for that much. I believe these are the stock tubes that ship with Orange amps these days. Right now I have GT EL34M in my Orange which I like, KT77 are very good no matter what they go in, not bad in the Orange but currently I have them in my 2204.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Ill probably start by putting in a Creamback a G12M-65 speaker and then play with the tubes. Ive never really been a big fan ov Vintage 30's...



Check the voicing on the amp. It may be smoother or a bit darker so watch your speaker picks. Have a listen and see and don't forget about the Creamback 75. It may suit it more but I'm speculating based on it having a smoother gain voicing.

Actually when you get it let us know how it sits voicing wise. Then we can make better suggestions or just have fun tuning it with you haha.

I've heard some good feedback on the RV's. Should be a great Orange to have.


----------



## MarshallDog

I'm excited, I broke the news to my wife that another amp is on the way and she took the news just fine I guess she is finally used to it

In anticipation of its arrival, Imhave a set of JJ KT77s and Preferred 7025s on the way along with (3) JJ 12AT7s for the reverb circuit. I also ordered the footswitch and the D2F padded cover.

No more amps for me...I need help Brothers.


----------



## paul-e-mann

You got piles of good ones, I suspect you wont need any more. Good wife!


----------



## Codyjohns

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J2fX9ASTHw[/ame]


----------



## MarshallDog

Just waiting patiently for UPS to post on their site that the Rockerverb is ready for pickup...wish they would hurry it the hell up. The waiting is killing me...dam!


----------



## tresmarshallz

That is awesome you are getting a black RV MKII! Since I had only played Marshalls at the time, when I got my RV50MKII it was not instant gratification. It took a while to grow on me. 
Now I am used to its sound and have really learned to bring out the best in it with certain overdrives, EQs and settings. It is my only amp now, and really the only one I will likely own for quite some time, it checks all the boxes I need in an amp at the moment.


----------



## Codyjohns

I was thinking maybe the sound clip is too bright sounding?? 
The tone would probably sit well in a band mix. 

anyone's take on it would be welcomed, thoughts good or bad.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J2fX9ASTHw





Michael RT said:


> I was thinking maybe the sound clip is too bright sounding??
> The tone would probably sit well in a band mix.
> 
> anyone's take on it would be welcomed, thoughts good or bad.



I think it sounds good, you can lower the brightness if you want but I think it will sound fine either way. Half way through the video you switched to your neck pickup and got a pretty clean sound, I didnt see you touch the volume knob though, how did you do this? "R30 through a Marshall full stack" as the video is titled, what does that mean? Through a pair of Marshall cabs or is your R30 going through the Marshall head as well?


----------



## paul-e-mann

tresmarshallz said:


> That is awesome you are getting a black RV MKII! Since I had only played Marshalls at the time, when I got my RV50MKII it was not instant gratification. It took a while to grow on me.
> Now I am used to its sound and have really learned to bring out the best in it with certain overdrives, EQs and settings. It is my only amp now, and really the only one I will likely own for quite some time, it checks all the boxes I need in an amp at the moment.



I didnt like mine at first either, but with amp and pedal settings its really grown on me too.


----------



## MarshallDog

Got here today and all I can say is wow, what an amp, holy cow. Not only does it have a great thick classic British tone, it is built like a tank with a real reverb tank in it. It was easy for me to set the EQ up to get a great clean and a great dirty tone...both EQs are set basically the same, imagine that. I love my Marshall amps but I must say the build quality of this amp is amazing compared to my DSL 40C (yes, I still love that amp to). 

I checked the bias and it was a little low so I put it to 70%, might lower it to 60%. It came with newer JJ EL 34 tubes and looked like it still had the original Shuguang pres and reverb tubes. Those are now gone. I put new JJ 12AT7's in the reverb slots and the Preferred 7025's in the pre slots. Sounds great. Next I plan on trying a G12M Creamback and KT77's.

WHAT AN AMP and it takes the pedals great also...

This is the first amp I have had other than JMP's that don't need any moding, just a speaker change as usual for me...


----------



## Codyjohns

pedecamp said:


> I think it sounds good, you can lower the brightness if you want but I think it will sound fine either way. Half way through the video you switched to your neck pickup and got a pretty clean sound, I didnt see you touch the volume knob though, how did you do this? "R30 through a Marshall full stack" as the video is titled, what does that mean? Through a pair of Marshall cabs or is your R30 going through the Marshall head as well?



Thank you kindly for the feedback. 
The sound in the clip is starting to grow on me now, killer little amp head. 
Good eye my friend, I modded the guitar with a resistance on the neck pickup to go from bridge full gain to neck clean at a flick of a switch.
Yeah I fuxked up the title, it's just the Rocker 30 runnin' thru both my 4x12's. 
I changed the title to "Orange Rocker 30 thru a couple of Marshall 4x12's".


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Got here today and all I can say is wow, what an amp, holy cow. Not only does it have a great thick classic British tone, it is built like a tank with a real reverb tank in it. It was easy for me to set the EQ up to get a great clean and a great dirty tone...both EQs are set basically the same, imagine that. I love my Marshall amps but I must say the build quality of this amp is amazing compared to my DSL 40C (yes, I still love that amp to).
> 
> I checked the bias and it was a little low so I put it to 70%, might lower it to 60%. It came with newer JJ EL 34 tubes and looked like it still had the original Shuguang pres and reverb tubes. Those are now gone. I put new JJ 12AT7's in the reverb slots and the Preferred 7025's in the pre slots. Sounds great. Next I plan on trying a G12M Creamback and KT77's.
> 
> WHAT AN AMP and it takes the pedals great also...
> 
> This is the first amp I have had other than JMP's that don't need any moding, just a speaker change as usual for me...



Pics or its a bugera! LOL

Thats freaking awesome you got the WOW factor right out of the gate, I'm psyched for you dude! Keep us posted on all your findings.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> Thank you kindly for the feedback.
> The sound in the clip is starting to grow on me now, killer little amp head.
> Good eye my friend, I modded the guitar with a resistance on the neck pickup to go from bridge full gain to neck clean at a flick of a switch.
> Yeah I fuxked up the title, it's just the Rocker 30 runnin' thru both my 4x12's.
> I changed the title to "Orange Rocker 30 thru a couple of Marshall 4x12's".



I like what you did to your guitar! If you dont mind could you share how you did it? I might setup one of my guitars like that.


----------



## Codyjohns

pedecamp said:


> I like what you did to your guitar! If you dont mind could you share how you did it? I might setup one of my guitars like that.



I'm going to open up the guitar and have a look want I have time, I can't remember exactly what I did to be honest. 
I stumbled upon it by accident. 
I'm gonna have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael RT said:


> I'm going to open up the guitar and have a look want I have time, I can't remember exactly what I did to be honest.
> I stumbled upon it by accident.
> I'm gonna have to get back to you on that one.



No hurry. I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Pics or its a bugera! LOL
> 
> Thats freaking awesome you got the WOW factor right out of the gate, I'm psyched for you dude! Keep us posted on all your findings.



Here are a few pics...installed a G12M-65 Creammie and love it, not a lot different than the V30 but a touch plus I know this speaker will handle it when I crank it. I screwed up and ordered KT77's matched but only selected one so when the box showed up there was only one and I'm like WTF, what do I do with one tube then I looked at the order, my mistake. So here I sit waiting for the other. cant wait to try them.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Here are a few pics...installed a G12M-65 Creammie and love it, not a lot different than the V30 but a touch plus I know this speaker will handle it when I crank it. I screwed up and ordered KT77's matched but only selected one so when the box showed up there was only one and I'm like WTF, what do I do with one tube then I looked at the order, my mistake. So here I sit waiting for the other. cant wait to try them.



Very nice! I think I gotta go run downstairs and play mine


----------



## tresmarshallz

Thats a badass looking combo, love the black tolex on Orange amps. I also really like the Orange tolex, win win, everybody wins. No one loses here.

I have to go give mine a hug and play it....


----------



## MarshallDog

Put some KT77s in her and biased her to 70% and it sounds heavenly! I am becoming a major fan of KT77s in higher gain amps. And, just got my D2F padded cover so we are ready to gig now. 

Is it possible to buy a footswitch cable that has two separate cables (1 for the channel and 1 for the reverb) that are actually bound together? I really dont want to have to deal with two completely separate cables or zip tie them together. If anyone knows of a place i can get a 20 footer, that would be great.

Why does Orange use those pieces of plywood as feet instead of rubber feet. I would think rubber feet would be more solid and yield better base???

Thanks...


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Put some KT77s in her and biased her to 70% and it sounds heavenly! I am becoming a major fan of KT77s in higher gain amps. And, just got my D2F padded cover so we are ready to gig now.
> 
> Is it possible to buy a footswitch cable that has two separate cables (1 for the channel and 1 for the reverb) that are actually bound together? I really dont want to have to deal with two completely separate cables or zip tie them together. If anyone knows of a place i can get a 20 footer, that would be great.
> 
> Why does Orange use those pieces of plywood as feet instead of rubber feet. I would think rubber feet would be more solid and yield better base???
> 
> Thanks...



They make velcro zip ties, thats what I used to strap two seperate cables together for my pedal, it works and looks fine. I also made labels and marked each cable 1 and 2 on each end. My amp has rubber feet not plywood, maybe thats a mod to make it resinate more in the room? Glad youre enjoying your amp!


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> They make velcro zip ties, thats what I used to strap two seperate cables together for my pedal, it works and looks fine. I also made labels and marked each cable 1 and 2 on each end. My amp has rubber feet not plywood, maybe thats a mod to make it resinate more in the room? Glad youre enjoying your amp!



Found a nice dual cable on eBay, I think,it should work. I also put some nice rubber feet on mine. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow.

BTW, if you have the chassis out sitting with the front facing you, is v1 to the far right or far left! Closer to,the PT or the OT? Thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Found a nice dual cable on eBay, I think,it should work. I also put some nice rubber feet on mine. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, if you have the chassis out sitting with the front facing you, is v1 to the far right or far left! Closer to,the PT or the OT? Thanks.



You have a rockerverb 50 mark2? Check this out its got a picture of the layout Orange Rockerverb Mark II 50 Standard Retube Kit


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> You have a rockerverb 50 mark2? Check this out its got a picture of the layout Orange Rockerverb Mark II 50 Standard Retube Kit



Yes mine is the Rockerverb MKII 1X12 50w. Do you think this is correct, is this how yours looks? I could have sworn the 12ax7s were v1 -v4 abd the 12at7s were v5 - v7 based on what a saw when i pulled out the old tubes. If this is correct then i need to swap tbes in v4 and v7. Maybe thats why it sounded a litle flubby last night when I cranked the hell out of her.


----------



## tresmarshallz

That diagram is correct, that is the layout I used when I re-tubed mine.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Yes mine is the Rockerverb MKII 1X12 50w. Do you think this is correct, is this how yours looks? I could have sworn the 12ax7s were v1 -v4 abd the 12at7s were v5 - v7 based on what a saw when i pulled out the old tubes. If this is correct then i need to swap tbes in v4 and v7. Maybe thats why it sounded a litle flubby last night when I cranked the hell out of her.



You have one extra preamp tube than I do. There should be a label in your head case or labeled on the chassis, mine has it.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> You have one extra preamp tube than I do. There should be a label in your head case or labeled on the chassis, mine has it.



The tube layout you gave me was correct. No labels anywhere. It sounds even better now that the tubes are in their correct sockets. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> The tube layout you gave me was correct. No labels anywhere. It sounds even better now that the tubes are in their correct sockets. Thanks for the info!!!



Sweet. Rock it dude!


----------



## MarshallDog

Cant believe it has taken me this long to take the Orange plunge. That amp with the gain on 3-4 is to die for...its truely no one trick pony.


----------



## Hogie34

So I figured I'd just post this in here instead of starting a whole new thread about an Orange amp.

I was looking for something in the Orange line to compliment my Rockerverb 100 for home playing without causing permanent hearing damage to my family 

After looking and playing, I decided on the Jim Root #4. Obviously I was interested in it cause according to Orange and all the other reviewers, the preamp was based on the RV. I can honestly say, this is probably about as close to a low wattage RV as you're gonna get without Orange making a Rockerverb 15. This little guy plugged into my nearing 30 year old Carvin 4x12 with V30's is pure high gain bliss. 

Of course, never being completely satisfied with anything, I had to make a head sleeve for it. Fortunately, I had plenty of scrap birch , so all I had to order was some Panama tolex , a handle and some corner protectors . Not exactly to Orange specs, but good enough for me. Fully vented in back and a vent cut into the top . 

If you are looking for a low watt alternative to the RV 50/100, check one of these out. Definitely throw some Mullard EL84's in it...you'll thank me later.


----------



## solarburn

Great addition to our circle here and congrats on 2 fine Oranges!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Hogie34 said:


> So I figured I'd just post this in here instead of starting a whole new thread about an Orange amp.
> 
> I was looking for something in the Orange line to compliment my Rockerverb 100 for home playing without causing permanent hearing damage to my family
> 
> After looking and playing, I decided on the Jim Root #4. Obviously I was interested in it cause according to Orange and all the other reviewers, the preamp was based on the RV. I can honestly say, this is probably about as close to a low wattage RV as you're gonna get without Orange making a Rockerverb 15. This little guy plugged into my nearing 30 year old Carvin 4x12 with V30's is pure high gain bliss.
> 
> Of course, never being completely satisfied with anything, I had to make a head sleeve for it. Fortunately, I had plenty of scrap birch , so all I had to order was some Panama tolex , a handle and some corner protectors . Not exactly to Orange specs, but good enough for me. Fully vented in back and a vent cut into the top .
> 
> If you are looking for a low watt alternative to the RV 50/100, check one of these out. Definitely throw some Mullard EL84's in it...you'll thank me later.



Nice job on the head cab!


----------



## MarshallDog

So, I changed out the (3) 12at7 tubes in my Rockerverb mkii 1x12 from Jan-Phillips to JJs and it seems like the amp is a bit brighter. Could changing these (3) tubes really affect the tone, I thought they were used for the effects loop and reverb circuit FYI, I am not using the effects loop.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> So, I changed out the (3) 12at7 tubes in my Rockerverb mkii 1x12 from Jan-Phillips to JJs and it seems like the amp is a bit brighter. Could changing these (3) tubes really affect the tone, I thought they were used for the effects loop and reverb circuit FYI, I am not using the effects loop.



I guess all tubes affect tone. I wish i had more to offer...


----------



## MarshallDog

I must say Oranges customer service is awesome. The amp I bought had three dentd corners, so I emailed Orange via their online address asking where I could buy some new corners and rivets. About 4 days later I receive an email from Chris at Orange in Atlanta asking for a few pics and the m/n because the corners have changed over the years. After I sent him th info, he said he would track some down. I then asked if they could be change w/o making things worse and he explained that they are made to be replaced and the best way to do it. Today I get a delivery with the corners and rivets free of charge yet!!! I installed them with ease and it looks brand new now. I sent Chris an email saying how pleased I am with his/Oranges service and how much I love the amp. Orang may have a customer for life, this is some of the best CS I haveever had hands down! Thank you Orange!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Thats awesome man!


----------



## Hogie34

Not gonna start a whole new thread for this so I'll just post it up here. Been saving up a little extra here and there so I could buy this new without the payment plans etc. finally saved it after a few months. I wanted a cab just for the Jim Root #4 so I wasn't going back and forth with one of the Marshalls or my Rockerverbs PPC412. I also didn't want to go with the JR sig cab cause that's just too much signature crap. The head is enough lol. Got it in black to match the head sleeve I made and besides that, I love the way the black tolex looks with the tan grill.


----------



## MarshallDog

Hogie34 said:


> Not gonna start a whole new thread for this so I'll just post it up here. Been saving up a little extra here and there so I could buy this new without the payment plans etc. finally saved it after a few months. I wanted a cab just for the Jim Root #4 so I wasn't going back and forth with one of the Marshalls or my Rockerverbs PPC412. I also didn't want to go with the JR sig cab cause that's just too much signature crap. The head is enough lol. Got it in black to match the head sleeve I made and besides that, I love the way the black tolex looks with the tan grill.



Congrats, I bet it sounds great. I love the black Tolex also and have the black Rockerverb MKII 1 X 12. Combo.


----------



## Hogie34

MarshallDog said:


> Congrats, I bet it sounds great. I love the black Tolex also and have the black Rockerverb MKII 1 X 12. Combo.



This has to be the best sounding 2x12 I've ever owned or heard. There's something with the grill cloth that Orange uses on their cabs. It seems to cut that mid spike with the V30's . Honestly, this thing sounds better than any Marshall cab I own and I'm a sucker for a good 1960b or 1936. It has punch you in your face bass response without the mud. It simply kicks a$$. It's gonna take a while to break in and sound as good as my 412, but that thing has some serious history behind it. Vintage 1970, old address plate on back, original speakers and the stains.....the glorious stains


----------



## paul-e-mann

Nice amp setup Hogie I wish my Orange had the black tolex, maybe some day I'll have it redone or paint it or something.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I have a 4th of July gig, I'll get to try out my Orange up against my friends DSL100, we'll see how they mix together or who's the winner! It turns out there's another band playing at the party that's doing classic rock so we were asked to do a modern rock set, hard rock heaven baby its gonna be fun and loud! I'm a classic rock lover hopefully I make friends quick with the other band and can join in with them. Pray for good weather I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## MarshallDog

And here is something amazing about Orange grill cloth. If you ever get a dent in it or push is in and it looks stretched, simply take some warm warm with mild dish washing soap mixed in it and using a clean sponge, soak the cloth with the soapy water and let it sit overnight. The next day the cloth will be as tight as a virgins love box...no joke.


----------



## user xyz

Michael RT said:


> I was thinking maybe the sound clip is too bright sounding??
> The tone would probably sit well in a band mix.
> 
> anyone's take on it would be welcomed, thoughts good or bad.



Yes--Too Bright--But nice Playing!!


----------



## Dorian965

Whats up guys.. New to the forum and just ran across this. I love orange stuff. I like my marshall stuff but the orange gear gets alot more use.
I started with a rocker 30 combo. This amp is still my favorite. The clean full open or the gain channel with drive at around 1 oclock!!! oh man This is the only amp that everytime i plug in and hit the first chord it still makes me smile!!
I moved on to a rocker30 head then an ad30 head. Recently picked up a rockerverb 50 head, th30 head and a 2x12 cab. My practice room is starting to look like an orange dealer.lol
I'll get some pictures up soon. Just wanted to say Hi. I also love orange with single coils.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Dorian965 said:


> Whats up guys.. New to the forum and just ran across this. I love orange stuff. I like my marshall stuff but the orange gear gets alot more use.
> I started with a rocker 30 combo. This amp is still my favorite. The clean full open or the gain channel with drive at around 1 oclock!!! oh man This is the only amp that everytime i plug in and hit the first chord it still makes me smile!!
> I moved on to a rocker30 head then an ad30 head. Recently picked up a rockerverb 50 head, th30 head and a 2x12 cab. My practice room is starting to look like an orange dealer.lol
> I'll get some pictures up soon. Just wanted to say Hi. I also love orange with single coils.



Sounds good and hi! Ive always wanted to try a Rocker30 but havent found one yet, hopefully some day. I seem to play my Orange amp more these days too but Im still in the honeymoon phase at this point but I like it!


----------



## paul-e-mann

pedecamp said:


> I have a 4th of July gig, I'll get to try out my Orange up against my friends DSL100, we'll see how they mix together or who's the winner! It turns out there's another band playing at the party that's doing classic rock so we were asked to do a modern rock set, hard rock heaven baby its gonna be fun and loud! I'm a classic rock lover hopefully I make friends quick with the other band and can join in with them. Pray for good weather I'm looking forward to it!



The verdict is in, I have one thing to say, my Orange kicked the crap out of my friends DSL! I tried to dial in his amp the way I used to have my DSL setup but it was totally impossible and horrible. Today I checked his bias for him and it was way out of whack so I dialed it in better and his amp now sounds ok, hes got a 2009 DSL100 with the original Marshall tubes in it which seem to be fine. Well, the gig went super, I was surprised how well I was able to brush up on almost 30 tunes in two weeks! We rocked the party all night and everybody had a good time.


----------



## paul-e-mann

So has anyone figured out whats new at NAMM in the Orange camp?


----------



## whatsacleantone

O Bass, headphones, an ABY box, clean boost pedal, Tiny Terror 10th anniversary stack, a new bass amp, and ob1- combo.


----------



## paul-e-mann

whatsacleantone said:


> O Bass, headphones, an ABY box, clean boost pedal, Tiny Terror 10th anniversary stack, a new bass amp, and ob1- combo.



Anything special about the TT?


----------



## solarburn

I haven't had time to look yet...


----------



## whatsacleantone

pedecamp said:


> Anything special about the TT?



Limited to 110 units. British racing green speaker cab with 2 10" alnico blues, head is shiny chrome. Made in england. And very expensive. 

Also, the regular tiny terror is now out of production.


----------



## Mystic38

The best thing from Orange at NAMM is the two stroke..

A clean boost with two parametric EQ bands and variable boost level.. just the perfect thing for a LP/strat guitar change and many other things..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbLT3uY5h94


----------



## vinceB

here's my TT for sale 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191799336447?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## aryasridhar

I made a tube change to my Orange OR15, Replaced V1 stock tube with a 12AU7/ECC82, love the headroom I have now and sounds super sweet clean....here's a quick clip i did with the amp...

https://soundcloud.com/aryasridhar/tube-swap-or15-strat-delay-in-fx-loop-gtr-flex-drive-hm2-boost


----------



## Jawdg

Thanks very much PEdacamp for inviting me to this !!

There's my baby, and some of my rig l! Llolzzs

I've been trying to get a decent sound with hookinup my DigiTech rp 250 and my boss ns 2, can't seem to get a good sound with my digi... But I know their both in healthy relations !! 
But there is a bit of a malfunction with the boss ns/2 at times depending on the hookup !!.!
Again ! That's a orange micro dark
!!


----------



## rick16v

I have a rockerverb mk3. It's awesome. Needs cranking, but when you do it blows away a lot of the competition.

I also have an orange 4x12 with a v30 and t75 mix. Really heavy, an awesome cab. 

Orange stuff is great.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Jawdg said:


> Thanks very much PEdacamp for inviting me to this !!
> 
> There's my baby, and some of my rig l! Llolzzs
> 
> I've been trying to get a decent sound with hookinup my DigiTech rp 250 and my boss ns 2, can't seem to get a good sound with my digi... But I know their both in healthy relations !!
> But there is a bit of a malfunction with the boss ns/2 at times depending on the hookup !!.!
> Again ! That's a orange micro dark
> !!


You got everything going through the loop? I think your RP250 has a noise gate in it, you may not need the NS2.


----------



## Jawdg

Yes, you could be right about that !!  lo!


----------



## acidvoodoo

rick16v said:


> I have a rockerverb mk3. It's awesome. Needs cranking, but when you do it blows away a lot of the competition.


So the attenuator doesn't help much?


----------



## rick16v

It helps a lot and does get you a decent sound at low vol, but it sounds so much better when the volumes are up. But Even with full attenuation, it gets loud very quickly once you start to turn up the volumes. 

The clean channel especially need the volume up a bit for better tone.

The 50 watter may be a little bit more manageable.


----------



## langmurf

I've owned 2 Orange amps/cabs:

I got an OR15 and a PPC112, both brand new, soon after the OR15 hit the market. I returned both because there was a loud buzz that I couldn't get rid of. (Just tried rolling tubes...)






A few months ago, I picked up a TT HW from another forum's for sale area. Then I picked up the PPC112 for $200 on CL. I def consider myself a "Marshall Guy." The TT HW does Marshall very, very convincingly. And push the gain to 2 or 3 o'clock and, voila! Unbelievably great Orange distortion tone.






The TT HW is so great, I'm probably going to sell my other tube amp:






As great as the Offset is... and it IS great, the TT can do "it" too. As much as I'd love to keep both, my financial situation has changed from the days when I actually had a gear fund and bought and sold amps just to try them out. (I'm a drummer... guitar amateur for 30+ years.)

I'd love to try an OR50 and a PPC412. Oh, yeah, I would!

And... btw, the TT HW does "bedroom levels" really well. A far wider SPL band than the Offset, imho.

Almost forgot... had a PPC212 also... here it is with a '73 1959.


----------



## BowerR64

I got one of them Orange amps, i thought it was going to sound scooped since they call it "dark" terror but its not that bad. I kinda like the way it sounds for a little amp.


----------



## paul-e-mann

acidvoodoo said:


> So the attenuator doesn't help much?





rick16v said:


> It helps a lot and does get you a decent sound at low vol, but it sounds so much better when the volumes are up. But Even with full attenuation, it gets loud very quickly once you start to turn up the volumes.
> 
> The clean channel especially need the volume up a bit for better tone.
> 
> The 50 watter may be a little bit more manageable.



My Orange Thunderverb 50 attenuates quite well, I can crank the volume and attenuate and get great tone at all volumes.


----------



## paul-e-mann

langmurf said:


> I've owned 2 Orange amps/cabs:
> 
> I got an OR15 and a PPC112, both brand new, soon after the OR15 hit the market. I returned both because there was a loud buzz that I couldn't get rid of. (Just tried rolling tubes...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago, I picked up a TT HW from another forum's for sale area. Then I picked up the PPC112 for $200 on CL. I def consider myself a "Marshall Guy." The TT HW does Marshall very, very convincingly. And push the gain to 2 or 3 o'clock and, voila! Unbelievably great Orange distortion tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TT HW is so great, I'm probably going to sell my other tube amp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As great as the Offset is... and it IS great, the TT can do "it" too. As much as I'd love to keep both, my financial situation has changed from the days when I actually had a gear fund and bought and sold amps just to try them out. (I'm a drummer... guitar amateur for 30+ years.)
> 
> I'd love to try an OR50 and a PPC412. Oh, yeah, I would!
> 
> And... btw, the TT HW does "bedroom levels" really well. A far wider SPL band than the Offset, imho.
> 
> Almost forgot... had a PPC212 also... here it is with a '73 1959.


My only complaint about the TT is the lack of eq controls and no fx loop, I'm glad its working for you though. Have you tried the Jim Root Terror, I wonder how that compares to the TT tonally, it has the features I like.


----------



## rick16v

pedecamp said:


> My Orange Thunderverb 50 attenuates quite well, I can crank the volume and attenuate and get great tone at all volumes.



I dont know if the Rockerverb attenuator is the same circuit as the thunderverb. It's not that the attenuator is bad, is just that the amp is better not attenuated.


----------



## langmurf

pedecamp said:


> My only complaint about the TT is the lack of eq controls and no fx loop, I'm glad its working for you though. Have you tried the Jim Root Terror, I wonder how that compares to the TT tonally, it has the features I like.



I have not tried the Jim Root, so can't offer a comparison. I know that the TT doesn't have an fx loop is a deal breaker for some. Sounds like the Jim Root might be a great amp for you.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

'Tis my bathroom rig (basement facility only, wife won't have 'em upstairs):

Bathroom Rig:






Deluxe Bathroom Rig (longer sessions):


----------



## Jawdg

Vinsanitizer said:


> 'Tis my bathroom rig:



WTF !!! LOL that's awesome !! ;


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


> 'Tis my bathroom rig:



LMFAO... Drowns out the turd noise!!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Really though, for gigs I'm using the:
Peavey 20 Mini Head
Orange PPC112 - 1x12 V30 speaker
Couple of Les Pauls
I also have an Orange t-shirt.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Jawdg said:


> WTF !!! LOL that's awesome !! ;



Take a look here, lots of inexpensive options.


----------



## Jawdg

Vinsanitizer said:


> Take a look here, lots of inexpensive options.



Thanks much I appreciate it  awesome !


----------



## Jawdg

Thanks much I appreciate it  awesome !


----------



## jensvonbustenskjol

I have a dual terror, modified with a 3 band eq inspired by marshall 6100.
I use it mostly with my soulband


----------



## acidvoodoo

I think this thread is due for a bump.

Some Sabbath riffage with the good'ole OR15


----------



## MarshallDog

Sounds great, love Orange Amps on the MF!!! Love my RockerVerb!!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

My main cab: Orange PPC112 (Vintage 30). Best ceaker spabinet I ever ownt.





I uses this for fun with the included PPC108 or the PPC112:





And this for real, into the PPC112:





Orange amps are OK, but they need cleanup in the low end the same way many Mesa amps do.
.


----------



## solarburn

Vinsanitizer said:


> My main cab: Orange PPC112 (Vintage 30). Best ceaker spabinet I ever ownt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uses this for fun with the included PPC108 or the PPC112:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for real, into the PPC112:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange amps are OK, but they need cleanup in the low end the same way many Mesa amps do.
> .



Vin...really? Clean it up with your tone and volume knob...which any amp I've played reacts nicely.

I'll put my OR15 against that Pee Wee Classic anytime. Let's hear it!


----------



## solarburn

acidvoodoo said:


> I think this thread is due for a bump.
> 
> Some Sabbath riffage with the good'ole OR15





Bad ass!


----------



## paul-e-mann

acidvoodoo said:


> I think this thread is due for a bump.
> 
> Some Sabbath riffage with the good'ole OR15



I like your setup, looks and sounds badass! I'm planning on building a matching 2x12 for my TV50 soon, I might even attempt orange tolex, I usually just paint my cabs.

I wonder how one of those Orange PPC112 cabs sound with a 50 watt head?


----------



## acidvoodoo

pedecamp said:


> I like your setup, looks and sounds badass! I'm planning on building a matching 2x12 for my TV50 soon, I might even attempt orange tolex, I usually just paint my cabs.
> 
> I wonder how one of those Orange PPC112 cabs sound with a 50 watt head?


Thanks man! These are two Jim Root 2x12's, with celestions.

I've never played through a PPC112. A TV50 might be too powerful for one.

Is that head good for low volume playing with the attenuator? I've always wanted to try a TV50.


----------



## paul-e-mann

acidvoodoo said:


> Thanks man! These are two Jim Root 2x12's, with celestions.
> 
> I've never played through a PPC112. A TV50 might be too powerful for one.
> 
> Is that head good for low volume playing with the attenuator? I've always wanted to try a TV50.


The attenuator works great, I never play it any other way. I'm just wondering if you get a big enough sound with that 1x12 its so small, its cheap enough at that price instead of building a 2x12 cab.


----------



## tresmarshallz

The OR15 vid was beyond awesome. Ive owned two OR15 and need another, the OR15 has a more aggressive gain to me than my Rockerverbs.
Glad someone revived this thread, my RV MKIII amazes me everyday, it is my main amp, total chunkriffcity


----------



## acidvoodoo

pedecamp said:


> The attenuator works great, I never play it any other way. I'm just wondering if you get a big enough sound with that 1x12 its so small, its cheap enough at that price instead of building a 2x12 cab.


This guy builds some pretty nice cabs at decent price http://www.sonsetbeach.com/son-set-beach-cabs/


----------



## acidvoodoo

tresmarshallz said:


> The OR15 vid was beyond awesome. Ive owned two OR15 and need another, the OR15 has a more aggressive gain to me than my Rockerverbs.
> Glad someone revived this thread, my RV MKIII amazes me everyday, it is my main amp, total chunkriffcity


Thanks man! The OR15 really is a nice little amp, add a few pedals and it smokes.


----------



## tresmarshallz

Yes, Oranges in my experience are terrific platforms for good OD pedals and EQ in the loop, brings them to life in ways where they trounce any amp I have ever owned


----------



## paul-e-mann

I just finished building a home made PPC212 cab check it out, it sounds huge, its got a pair of GSH-1230 Wharfedales which are Celestion G12H30 clones. I'm really pleased how this cab came out, it looks and sounds really good.


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow, nice job looks like it came right from Orange. Tolex looks great also. You are obvioiusly are a skilled wood worker, was Tolexing the cab the hardest part or what?


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, nice job looks like it came right from Orange. Tolex looks great also. You are obvioiusly are a skilled wood worker, was Tolexing the cab the hardest part or what?


Fooled ya, its painted! I've always painted my cabs I build, I'd like to try doing tolex I even thought about doing this one depending on how it sounded, and it sounds really good, I might eventually tolex it.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Circle of Tone bump. 

Here's a quick clip of my modded OR15. Switch to the left OR15 voicing, switch to the right Jim Root #4 voicing ala rockerverb tone stack.


----------



## solarburn

acidvoodoo said:


> Circle of Tone bump.
> 
> Here's a quick clip of my modded OR15. Switch to the left OR15 voicing, switch to the right Jim Root #4 voicing ala rockerverb tone stack.




I liked both voicings. Great having two in one. I'm jelly!


----------



## solarburn

acidvoodoo said:


> Circle of Tone bump.
> 
> Here's a quick clip of my modded OR15. Switch to the left OR15 voicing, switch to the right Jim Root #4 voicing ala rockerverb tone stack.




Straight forward. Rook boosting OR15.


----------



## FTMF

Solar you "Burn on guitar!" Rockin.....

\../


----------



## paul-e-mann

Has anybody had a chance to try an OR50? I've been curious about them a long time but none to try anywhere ever.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Straight forward. Rook boosting OR15.



You Orange rocking maniac! What do you like better your OR15 or Bassbreaker? Theyre both pretty aggressive amps.


----------



## liontato

That OR15 sounds really good!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> You Orange rocking maniac! What do you like better your OR15 or Bassbreaker? Theyre both pretty aggressive amps.



The OR15.


----------



## liontato

Definitely the OR15 for me listening to demos. I’ve played both but at different times. From my memory the OR15 by a mile. Orange amps are killer.


----------



## solarburn

liontato said:


> Definitely the OR15 for me listening to demos. I’ve played both but at different times. From my memory the OR15 by a mile. Orange amps are killer.



Absolutely!


----------



## mbell75

Found this Rocker 30 at a local pawn shop and talked them down from the already great price of $650 to $600 cash out the door! Yet another great amp Orange discontinued a bit prematurely IMO. This is one of the later models with the EHX made 6CA7s. Cant believe how good they sound as Ive only played EL34s, much prefer the 6CA7s! A bit more bass, smoother distortion, tighter bottom end...amp sounds killer. As much as I love my OR15 and have no problems with amps made in Asian countries, its really evident how much better quality these made in the UK models are. Im sure now that I have one, Orange will reissue them at NAMM in a few weeks!


----------



## solarburn

mbell75 said:


> Found this Rocker 30 at a local pawn shop and talked them down from the already great price of $650 to $600 cash out the door! Yet another great amp Orange discontinued a bit prematurely IMO. This is one of the later models with the EHX made 6CA7s. Cant believe how good they sound as Ive only played EL34s, much prefer the 6CA7s! A bit more bass, smoother distortion, tighter bottom end...amp sounds killer. As much as I love my OR15 and have no problems with amps made in Asian countries, its really evident how much better quality these made in the UK models are. Im sure now that I have one, Orange will reissue them at NAMM in a few weeks!



Congrats! Great amp!


----------



## liontato

mbell75 said:


> Found this Rocker 30 at a local pawn shop and talked them down from the already great price of $650 to $600 cash out the door! Yet another great amp Orange discontinued a bit prematurely IMO. This is one of the later models with the EHX made 6CA7s. Cant believe how good they sound as Ive only played EL34s, much prefer the 6CA7s! A bit more bass, smoother distortion, tighter bottom end...amp sounds killer. As much as I love my OR15 and have no problems with amps made in Asian countries, its really evident how much better quality these made in the UK models are. Im sure now that I have one, Orange will reissue them at NAMM in a few weeks!


Awesome! Great deal on that for sure!


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The OR15.



Ya know what I'm starting to think the OR15 might be the mini hot rodded JCM800 I'm looking for. Pop that amp into some Marshall clothing and you wouldnt tell the difference LOL. That amps got plenty of mids and not dark sounding like other Oranges.


----------



## mbell75

pedecamp said:


> Ya know what I'm starting to think the OR15 might be the mini hot rodded JCM800 I'm looking for. Pop that amp into some Marshall clothing and you wouldnt tell the difference LOL. That amps got plenty of mids and not dark sounding like other Oranges.



I just picked up a Rocker 30 and its definitely a hot rodded 800 IMO, especially with the EHX branded 6CA7s in it. I also have an OR15 and it does sound very similar to the R30, just not as big and punchy sounding and lacking a bit of the bottom end. Ive made some sound clips between the two as well. Look for an R30 used first!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Ya know what I'm starting to think the OR15 might be the mini hot rodded JCM800 I'm looking for. Pop that amp into some Marshall clothing and you wouldnt tell the difference LOL. That amps got plenty of mids and not dark sounding like other Oranges.



It's much closer to Marshall than other Orange amps. That's why I call it Orange's Marshall.

It takes Marshally pedals very well. So then it can cop some great Marshall tones. I always run it through my 5153 G12M loaded 412. Poetry in motion.


----------



## paul-e-mann

mbell75 said:


> I just picked up a Rocker 30 and its definitely a hot rodded 800 IMO, especially with the EHX branded 6CA7s in it. I also have an OR15 and it does sound very similar to the R30, just not as big and punchy sounding and lacking a bit of the bottom end. Ive made some sound clips between the two as well. Look for an R30 used first!



I haven't had a chance to try an R30, my only complaint would be the dedicated clean channel is probably too clean and cant get any edge of breakup grit in its tone (like most Oranges), the other is no fx loop for lead boost. Maybe I could get away with not using the clean channel at all and add a Metro loop in it. I gotta play one to see if I can overlook these things, I have played the new R15 and R32 and they are pretty good, everybody says they don't sound like the R30 though.


----------



## mbell75

pedecamp said:


> I haven't had a chance to try an R30, my only complaint would be the dedicated clean channel is probably too clean and cant get any edge of breakup grit in its tone (like most Oranges), the other is no fx loop for lead boost. Maybe I could get away with not using the clean channel at all and add a Metro loop in it. I gotta play one to see if I can overlook these things, I have played the new R15 and R32 and they are pretty good, everybody says they don't sound like the R30 though.



Funny because many complain its not clean enough. The "clean" channel isn't very clean at all IMO. It starts breaking up around 1 o'clock, especially with humbuckers. I dont use it though. For the rare times I do need a clean, I just roll down my guitar volume a bit and the dirty channel does the edge of breakup thing very well for my needs. A boost pedal would work well straight into the amp but if you NEED a loop, it can be modified to have one. Several guys on the Orange forum have done it and posted how I believe. The Rocker combos sound kinda like the R30 but not nearly as good, big or full, especially thru the 10 inch speakers. Here is a video comparing the R30 and R32. You can hear how the natural channel breaks up quite nicely with the OD pedal towards the end of the video around the 5:37 mark on the isolated tracks. Then one by the same guy back to back with no effects.


----------



## paul-e-mann

mbell75 said:


> Funny because many complain its not clean enough. The "clean" channel isn't very clean at all IMO. It starts breaking up around 1 o'clock, especially with humbuckers. I dont use it though. For the rare times I do need a clean, I just roll down my guitar volume a bit and the dirty channel does the edge of breakup thing very well for my needs. A boost pedal would work well straight into the amp but if you NEED a loop, it can be modified to have one. Several guys on the Orange forum have done it and posted how I believe. The Rocker combos sound kinda like the R30 but not nearly as good, big or full, especially thru the 10 inch speakers. Here is a video comparing the R30 and R32. You can hear how the natural channel breaks up quite nicely with the OD pedal towards the end of the video around the 5:37 mark on the isolated tracks. Then one by the same guy back to back with no effects.




Theres many ways to skin a cat, I could use a clean boost on the clean channel to get edge of breakup and when I switch over to the drive channel adjust it appropriately to sound good with the clean boost. Thanks for the video info, I actually know Jay from the Orange forum.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's much closer to Marshall than other Orange amps. That's why I call it Orange's Marshall.
> 
> It takes Marshally pedals very well. So then it can cop some great Marshall tones. I always run it through my 5153 G12M loaded 412. Poetry in motion.



Truth be told I just need to get off my @$$ and get a JVM and stop trying to get other amps to sound like a Marshall LOL.


----------



## mbell75

pedecamp said:


> Truth be told I just need to get off my @$$ and get a JVM and stop trying to get other amps to sound like a Marshall LOL.



I played a 410 the other day at GC. No price tag on it and I was just waiting around while I traded stuff in. It sounds ok but once you start getting into the higher gain stuff, its fizz city. Unless you are playing large venues where you can crank the power tubes and get that fizz settled down a bit, I dunno. Then I saw the price and couldn't believe it was $2500. I would take a Rockerverb 100 MKIII all day any day and pocket the extra $400! However, there are no places we play around here that will let you come anywhere close to opening up a 100 watt amp, even a 50 is pushing it. A big reason I got the Rocker 30, its about as loud and beefy as a 50 watt amp thanks to the two 6CA7s in it but not so loud you are going to piss off the sound guy or the bar owner. A JVM and any Orange are two completely different sounds. The JVM has that typical Marshall thinner, (IMO fizzy) more midrange sound while the Orange has a thicker, darker and more rounded out sounding distortion. You should probably just get a JVM if thats what you are set on.


----------



## grainman

before i get my hands on my 1959slp i actually had an orange rockerverb50mkii...(its why i play with that orange cab, and i love it)...i kept the amp a month . it wasnt cutting through the mix well with my classic,southern rock bluesy n loud band....and the grain of the distortion was a hair to small/sandy, compressed to me...i like big open grain overdrives ....it was too modern maybe for an ol 46 years old teenager....im into ol govt mule, and all the 60s hard rock hendrix and stuff so i wasnt really at home with my orange....its a shame caus i tought they were strong in the mids..but they lack in the mid territorry...(imho)..i went back to the store and ordered a 1959slp reissue...man was i lucky to fall on this one.(i did not hear it before order...just few you tube demos);...anyways im still open to orange ...but it will be some big wattage monster with no master vol..like the or 100 ,200...i donno if they still making these...but ill give it a try if they do exist...


----------



## mbell75

grainman said:


> before i get my hands on my 1959slp i actually had an orange rockerverb50mkii...(its why i play with that orange cab, and i love it)...i kept the amp a month . it wasnt cutting through the mix well with my classic,southern rock bluesy n loud band....and the grain of the distortion was a hair to small/sandy, compressed to me...i like big open grain overdrives ....it was too modern maybe for an ol 46 years old teenager....im into ol govt mule, and all the 60s hard rock hendrix and stuff so i wasnt really at home with my orange....its a shame caus i tought they were strong in the mids..but they lack in the mid territorry...(imho)..i went back to the store and ordered a 1959slp reissue...man was i lucky to fall on this one.(i did not hear it before order...just few you tube demos);...anyways im still open to orange ...but it will be some big wattage monster with no master vol..like the or 100 ,200...i donno if they still making these...but ill give it a try if they do exist...



I dont like the RV amps to be honest. They are too modern sounding for me and sound too much like a Marshall, so Im surprised a Marshall fan didn't like it. As far as older NMV Orange amps go, have you ever played one? Definitely not ideal for the style you play and you will blow everyone off the stage at about 3 on the volume lol. Even with an OR100 and you can forget the TV 200, thats the loudest amp Ive ever heard in my life. The older NMV 100 and 200 watt Orange amps are really only for VERY loud metal or stoner/doom metal bands playing large venues at very loud volumes. I think Orange underrates their amps power. The sound tech who did the Zeppelin O2 reunion show said he couldn't believe Jimmy Page was just using a single AD30 and said it was the loudest 30 watt amp he's ever heard. The OR100 is incredibly loud and will blow away any 100 watt head Ive ever heard (with the exception of the Dual Rec maybe) I would guess its actually closer to 150 watts.


----------



## paul-e-mann

mbell75 said:


> I played a 410 the other day at GC. No price tag on it and I was just waiting around while I traded stuff in. It sounds ok but once you start getting into the higher gain stuff, its fizz city. Unless you are playing large venues where you can crank the power tubes and get that fizz settled down a bit, I dunno. Then I saw the price and couldn't believe it was $2500. I would take a Rockerverb 100 MKIII all day any day and pocket the extra $400! However, there are no places we play around here that will let you come anywhere close to opening up a 100 watt amp, even a 50 is pushing it. A big reason I got the Rocker 30, its about as loud and beefy as a 50 watt amp thanks to the two 6CA7s in it but not so loud you are going to piss off the sound guy or the bar owner. A JVM and any Orange are two completely different sounds. The JVM has that typical Marshall thinner, (IMO fizzy) more midrange sound while the Orange has a thicker, darker and more rounded out sounding distortion. You should probably just get a JVM if thats what you are set on.



Ive wanted a 205H a long time but Ive got my fill of full sized amps so I haven't made the plunge. I keep convincing myself I need something small but I haven't found it, I want Marshall to release more small amps, if they don't I might just get an OR15 or the likes. You got me thinking about the R30 now.


----------



## GibsonKramer

My Orange rig.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Ive got a little Micro Dark with the fx loop.
I prefer my Marshall amps, but for $149 its got a nice modern sound.


----------



## mbell75

Springfield Scooter said:


> Ive got a little Micro Dark with the fx loop.
> I prefer my Marshall amps, but for $149 its got a nice modern sound.



They are $189. Got mine used for $99! I wasn't even looking for one but couldn't pass that up!


----------



## Trelwheen

Great Orange-ness, solarburn. With your pedal in front it sounds much like my RV50. I have always wanted an OR though, they got that cool factor big time...

I just got a Bax Bangeetar a few weeks ago, it's an incredible tool. You should add one to your citrus collection. So far it sounds great in front of all the amps I've tried it with. I use it mostly as a boost/EQ but it has a buttload of RV-style gain.

In the past I've had a Rocker 30 as well, but it was rather redundant alongside my various other amps, hence the trade up to the Rockerverb

What I don't have is any kind of Orange speaker cabs. I'd love to have a ppc 2x12 or 4x12

Good thread


----------



## paul-e-mann

Trelwheen said:


> Great Orange-ness, solarburn. With your pedal in front it sounds much like my RV50. I have always wanted an OR though, they got that cool factor big time...
> 
> I just got a Bax Bangeetar a few weeks ago, it's an incredible tool. You should add one to your citrus collection. So far it sounds great in front of all the amps I've tried it with. I use it mostly as a boost/EQ but it has a buttload of RV-style gain.
> 
> In the past I've had a Rocker 30 as well, but it was rather redundant alongside my various other amps, hence the trade up to the Rockerverb
> 
> What I don't have is any kind of Orange speaker cabs. I'd love to have a ppc 2x12 or 4x12
> 
> Good thread



Build a cab!


----------



## Trelwheen

I wish! I hardly have time to wipe my teeth and brush my ass!


----------



## mbell75

Picked up a CR120 to use for home practice, rehearsals and a backup to my R30 at gigs. Easily the best SS amp Ive ever played and its 100% analogue, nothing digital except for the reverb which is actually pretty decent. For those who dont know, its the Rockerverb preamp but uses op-amp rather than tubes for the power. Ive tested it back to back with a RV 100 MKIII and its unreal how similar they sound. The Crush Pro is 90% of the RV tone for 1/4 the price. Highly recommended, especially if you want to get the Orange sound but dont want to spend a lot on one of the more expensive tube amps. Its a "gateway" amp though!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Here's my Orange! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcczP1YF0Uv/


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's much closer to Marshall than other Orange amps. That's why I call it Orange's Marshall.
> 
> It takes Marshally pedals very well. So then it can cop some great Marshall tones. I always run it through my 5153 G12M loaded 412. Poetry in motion.



How do you think an OR15 would do with a Tone Freak Naked? I just got the little orange box and I hear it's meant to work well with Marshall and Marshally type amps. I may have to open up an investigation


----------



## paul-e-mann

Ian Alderman said:


> Here's my Orange!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcczP1YF0Uv/


You can see mine on tab 36


----------



## mbell75

Ian Alderman said:


> How do you think an OR15 would do with a Tone Freak Naked? I just got the little orange box and I hear it's meant to work well with Marshall and Marshally type amps. I may have to open up an investigation



Most Orange amps dont play well with pedals and most people dont pay the price for an Orange to stick a cheap pedal in front of it. They buy it to get that Orange tone!


----------



## Ian Alderman

mbell75 said:


> Most Orange amps dont play well with pedals and most people dont pay the price for an Orange to stick a cheap pedal in front of it. They buy it to get that Orange tone!



That's most Orange amps though. With the Dual Terror, I've found the TS9 gives a nasty mid spike, almost a fizzy characteristic. The Tumnus Deluxe gives a fat guitar tone a serious case of obesity, and the Naked... It's just right. I'm curious on the OR15, since people have described it as more of an 800 type tone. I likely wouldn't hit the front of a Rockerverb or Thunderverb with anything, just turn em up and let em smoke!


----------



## mbell75

Ian Alderman said:


> That's most Orange amps though. With the Dual Terror, I've found the TS9 gives a nasty mid spike, almost a fizzy characteristic. The Tumnus Deluxe gives a fat guitar tone a serious case of obesity, and the Naked... It's just right. I'm curious on the OR15, since people have described it as more of an 800 type tone. I likely wouldn't hit the front of a Rockerverb or Thunderverb with anything, just turn em up and let em smoke!



The OR15 has 4 gain stages and the preamp is nearly identical to the RV. It has WAY more gain than the 800 and is much more aggressive sounding. Look for a used Rocker 30. I love mine to death. The R30 only has 3 gain stages, and with its two EL34 power section (as opposed to the OR15s EL84s) thats the one that sounds more like a hot-rodded 800 than any Orange I can think of.


----------



## Mystic38

can't actually agree with the "most" comment.. depending on a users stack of pedals (and the orange forum has over 50 pages of pedalboards in a thread) a user can have serious, or non-existent issues with pretty much any amp.

in my case, imo the best front end pedal for an Orange amp imo is nothing more than a clean boost.. whether that is an epi booster, or spark (mid-boost) or flavour of your own.. 

QUOTE="mbell75, post: 1676620, member: 47895"]Most Orange amps dont play well with pedals and most people dont pay the price for an Orange to stick a cheap pedal in front of it. They buy it to get that Orange tone![/QUOTE]


----------



## mbell75

Mystic38 said:


> can't actually agree with the "most" comment.. depending on a users stack of pedals (and the orange forum has over 50 pages of pedalboards in a thread) a user can have serious, or non-existent issues with pretty much any amp.
> 
> in my case, imo the best front end pedal for an Orange amp imo is nothing more than a clean boost.. whether that is an epi booster, or spark (mid-boost) or flavour of your own..
> 
> QUOTE="mbell75, post: 1676620, member: 47895"]Most Orange amps dont play well with pedals and most people dont pay the price for an Orange to stick a cheap pedal in front of it. They buy it to get that Orange tone!



Ah yea, boost pedals and some fuzz pedals work great. I thought you were talking about OD and distortion pedals.


----------



## paul-e-mann

mbell75 said:


> The OR15 has 4 gain stages and the preamp is nearly identical to the RV. It has WAY more gain than the 800 and is much more aggressive sounding. Look for a used Rocker 30. I love mine to death. The R30 only has 3 gain stages, and with its two EL34 power section (as opposed to the OR15s EL84s) thats the one that sounds more like a hot-rodded 800 than any Orange I can think of.


I would love to compare an R30 side by side with my TV50, I've never been able to find any R30 to try.


----------



## mbell75

pedecamp said:


> I would love to compare an R30 side by side with my TV50, I've never been able to find any R30 to try.



Yea, they didn't make them very long. I see them every now and then on Reverb and GC has a few on their site right now I think. Id never even seen one in person until I found the one I have now sitting in a local pawn shop.


----------



## Mystic38

Shame you are not local..

I had the TH30, which i *think* is voiced similar to the TV50, albeit with EL84 vs EL34?..

TH30: 
Clean Channel : world class clean channel, stupendously loud, great & flexible tone controls.. 
Dirty channel : smooth/compressed with very decent array of tone..actually a pretty flexible amp.

R30: 
Clean channel : either a frustrating clean channel or a clean slate for tone (depending on your outlook), works great with any type of pedal due to the minimal gain. Effectively a flat response, so also great with pod/11R, MIAB, preamp pedals etc, but depending on your guitar you may need some EQ if going direct....When cranked there is NO preamp distortion, its all EL34 power amp fuzz.. just awesome (but stupidly loud).
Dirty Channel : 3 stage gain, dynamic, open, complex and in your face FU type raw gain. tone controls dont do a lot at all..lol..not the spread of tone like some marshalls, mostly a modification of the original.

I loved the TH30 and would have kept it for the clean channel if i could, but 5 mins with the R30 dirty channel and i was hooked...

my perfect amp?.. TH30 flexible clean channel preamp, FX loop and R30 dirty channel preamp into the R30 output



pedecamp said:


> I would love to compare an R30 side by side with my TV50, I've never been able to find any R30 to try.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Mystic38 said:


> Shame you are not local..
> 
> I had the TH30, which i *think* is voiced similar to the TV50, albeit with EL84 vs EL34?..
> 
> TH30:
> Clean Channel : world class clean channel, stupendously loud, great & flexible tone controls..
> Dirty channel : smooth/compressed with very decent array of tone..actually a pretty flexible amp.
> 
> R30:
> Clean channel : either a frustrating clean channel or a clean slate for tone (depending on your outlook), works great with any type of pedal due to the minimal gain. Effectively a flat response, so also great with pod/11R, MIAB, preamp pedals etc, but depending on your guitar you may need some EQ if going direct....When cranked there is NO preamp distortion, its all EL34 power amp fuzz.. just awesome (but stupidly loud).
> Dirty Channel : 3 stage gain, dynamic, open, complex and in your face FU type raw gain. tone controls dont do a lot at all..lol..not the spread of tone like some marshalls, mostly a modification of the original.
> 
> I loved the TH30 and would have kept it for the clean channel if i could, but 5 mins with the R30 dirty channel and i was hooked...
> 
> my perfect amp?.. TH30 flexible clean channel preamp, FX loop and R30 dirty channel preamp into the R30 output



I have played the TH30 and was very impressed with the clean channel but hated the modern sounding compressed dirty channel. I've been intrigued by the R30 a long time everyone that has one loves it I've never heard anything bad about it I just cant find one to try. Also been very curious about the OR50, same story cant find one.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I have played the TH30 and was very impressed with the clean channel but hated the modern sounding compressed dirty channel. I've been intrigued by the R30 a long time everyone that has one loves it I've never heard anything bad about it I just cant find one to try. Also been very curious about the OR50, same story cant find one.



The Rocker 30 kicks ass. I had one and should of kept it. Really kick myself in the ass!

The natural channel(clean)is great for pedals. Specially OD pedals. The dirt channel takes boosts well and sounds good on its own. Old school dynamics straight R&R. Cathode biased too. Plug and play with tubes that pin out.


----------



## solarburn

mbell75 said:


> The OR15 has 4 gain stages and the preamp is nearly identical to the RV. It has WAY more gain than the 800 and is much more aggressive sounding. Look for a used Rocker 30. I love mine to death. The R30 only has 3 gain stages, and with its two EL34 power section (as opposed to the OR15s EL84s) thats the one that sounds more like a hot-rodded 800 than any Orange I can think of.



My OR15 mildly boosted with an OD. Loved my R30.


----------



## Ian Alderman

In the wee hours of the morning today, I did this little bit:



Made myself all ghostlike and stuff


----------



## mbell75

Ian Alderman said:


> In the wee hours of the morning today, I did this little bit:
> 
> 
> 
> Made myself all ghostlike and stuff




Very stoner sounding, love it!


----------



## RiverRatt

I get to be in the circle, finally! Just picked up an OR15 at GC last night and IMO it really lives up to its hype. I’ve been playing it through my JCM800 1960A and a little Crate 1x12 with a Celestion G12K-100 and the amp absolutely RIPS. 

I don’t have any experience with other Orange amps, but I don’t get the JCM800 comparison. I get that it’s British voiced but that covers a pretty broad spectrum of tones.


----------



## houseofrock

I used to have a Jim Root Terror. I sold it and was going to get an OR15 but never did. I would like to try the Rocker15 Terror.
Solorburn Still looking for a Rocker 30?
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Orange-Amplifiers/ROCKER-30-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head.gc


----------



## solarburn

houseofrock said:


> I used to have a Jim Root Terror. I sold it and was going to get an OR15 but never did. I would like to try the Rocker15 Terror.
> Solorburn Still looking for a Rocker 30?
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Orange-Amplifiers/ROCKER-30-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head.gc



I got my tax return back and could easily by that right now. 

Alas I'm holding onto it for vacation too. Thanks for the heads up. It's a great amp.


----------



## paul-e-mann

RiverRatt said:


> I get to be in the circle, finally! Just picked up an OR15 at GC last night and IMO it really lives up to its hype. I’ve been playing it through my JCM800 1960A and a little Crate 1x12 with a Celestion G12K-100 and the amp absolutely RIPS.
> 
> I don’t have any experience with other Orange amps, but I don’t get the JCM800 comparison. I get that it’s British voiced but that covers a pretty broad spectrum of tones.



With my limited OR15 experience, I think what people are saying is its reminiscent to a Marshall more so than any other Orange, although it does have its own tone itself.


----------



## paul-e-mann

houseofrock said:


> I used to have a Jim Root Terror. I sold it and was going to get an OR15 but never did. I would like to try the Rocker15 Terror.
> Solorburn Still looking for a Rocker 30?
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Orange-Amplifiers/ROCKER-30-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head.gc



Very tempting indeed!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> With my limited OR15 experience, I think what people are saying is its reminiscent to a Marshall more so than any other Orange, although it does have its own tone itself.



I find it much closer to Marshall. And putting a pedal to it can move it closer.

However it can do itself too.


----------



## RiverRatt

I tried running it through my JCM800 1960A and yes, it sounded a LOT like a Marshall.


----------



## solarburn

RiverRatt said:


> I tried running it through my JCM800 1960A and yes, it sounded a LOT like a Marshall.



I think it's as close as Orange has one to Marshall.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I think it's as close as Orange has one to Marshall.



I agree. I was gonna get an OR15 for that reason, I was also considering the Bassbreaker cuz these amps are Marshallesque in tone but now with the Origin coming out I don't need any of them, I'll just get a Marshall LOL.

I always thought variety was the way to go, but I was always trying to make my other amps sound like Marshalls, I realize this now and that's why I've been selling off my amps. Love my 2204, I might even sell my TV50 if the new Origin and DSL measure up.


----------



## jason_s

I’ve had my OR15 & PPC112 cab for week and love it. I was back and forth between it and an EVH LBXii. I miss having a separate clean channel but the tone is awesome!


----------



## paul-e-mann

jason_s said:


> I’ve had my OR15 & PPC112 cab for week and love it. I was back and forth between it and an EVH LBXii. I miss having a separate clean channel but the tone is awesome!



The Rocker15 has a dedicated clean channel, they just released it in a head. Or you can run your OR15 clean and hit it with an OD pedal to get your gain.


----------



## jason_s

I’ve been playing my OR15 for almost 2 months and can’t get enough of the tone! I hardly ever play my TSL now. I just need some pedals to fill out the tone. What’s everyone’s fav’s for reverb, delay, and OD to boost with?


----------



## acidvoodoo

Had some more work done on my OR15 last week, figured you guys would like to hear it. In addition to the Jim Root #4 switch it's now rocking Mercury Transformers and a Depth knob.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Somebody made me an offer for my TV50 and cab, I'm gonna take them up on it when they come up with the money. I need another Marshall.


----------



## RAGER

72 OR120 here with matching cab. I’ve had it about 10 years now. I play it just as much as my old Super Bass. There’s nothing like it. They’re both warming up right now.


----------



## RAGER

http://imgur.com/jSX7yon


----------



## Goldmember

jason_s said:


> View attachment 48115
> I’ve been playing my OR15 for almost 2 months and can’t get enough of the tone! I hardly ever play my TSL now. I just need some pedals to fill out the tone. What’s everyone’s fav’s for reverb, delay, and OD to boost with?


I run my SG through a mini Tumnus set at unity gain, with just the slightest overdrive, in front of the OR15. In the loop, I use a Zoom MS-50g for graphic eq, delay, and reverb (HD Reverb). For me, it's the perfect combination. The Tumnus enhances the harmonics at this setting (Tumnus settings: volume at 8:30, gain at 9 o'clock, tone at 11:30).


----------



## Classicplayer

Ade Emsley who designed manynof Orange's amp’s has stated in an interview no long ago that Orange was noted for putting the lower mids in their amps, while Marshall's area was high mids.

I selected my two Oranges, a Dark Terror and before that, a Micro Dark for their Orange/British amp tones. I did not want to be a Marshall guy. I just like Orange's “take” on gain. I think some prospective buyers might be put off by the Metal crowd who like Orange for their sludgy tones. I
have found more tones that have nothing to do with Metal
however. I'm starting to believe that playing an Orange amp may have you suddenly realizing that you have to adjust your playing style a bit due to those lower mids.
I have to be careful with chords I choose to play; where I seemed to have more “freedom” playing Fender style amps. Anyone else notice this?


Classicplayer


----------



## paul-e-mann

My Orange is no more, sold. Say bye bye one last time....


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> My Orange is no more, sold. Say bye bye one last time....



Same with me...sold mine about 1 year ago and have not looked back!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Same with me...sold mine about 1 year ago and have not looked back!!!


I'm a Marshall guy through and through, what can I say. LOL

So I have currently sold all my amps except my 2204 which is staying, I'm a happy guy.


----------



## solarburn

I still like mine...through a Tele hehe.


----------



## solarburn

Herez the Tele...


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Herez the Tele...




Nice work Bro, you're making her cry....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Herez the Tele...



Wringing that neck bro , great stuff


----------



## myersbw

Was just scouring this thread! Wish I had a pic of my old one. I had a 1972 Orange 120w head...loud as $%&#! Clean...SO clean and sterile...unless you parked it with an Altair power attenuator and then you could crank and get the sweetest tones. Sold it after 4 years...sometime in the early 80's. Missed that beast.


----------



## Jon C

Darn it …… Still trying to get a bite on this one ……
https://skagit.craigslist.org/msg/d/sedro-woolley-orange-ad30htc-ppc112cb/6844507815.html


----------



## jamvu

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Lets get all the Orange amp owners in here to show off their Orange flavored amps, clips/vids and pics or just to gush about having one. I've seen a lot of you out there.
> 
> My first Orange was a Rocker 30 head. I rocked it for a short time before moving on to my DSL50. It was just a hair too dark for me. Having said that I had a real tough time letting it go. I found some great tones in it but I had an opportunity to get me a DSL50 and I pulled the trigger. I couldn't have both. I would love to have another if I ever get the chance.
> 
> My current Orange is a OR15. With this amp I could afford to add it to my amp stable. To me it is a cross between a Marshall and an Orange. What a fun amp to play especially for someone who loves Vintage Marshall and Orange flavor.
> 
> Now if I can record myself playing just with an IPAD 2 or Flip Cam using a cheap Squier Strat at home being raw as shit with all my turds out there for everyone to see and hear...the rest of you can too. Most importantly please join the circle and get your Orange amps in here however you want. For those that don't know my taste of music it's Classic, Southern Fried and Hard rock from the late 60's all the way to the Cock Rock 80's. Black Sabbath is my fav band especially The Ozzy era. I have many others and they vary.
> 
> If this is too long quit listening. I haven't figured out how to edit using the IPAD 2 and YT. My puter died and with it my ability to edit. Part is OR15 only and some is boosted with my TOD pedal. I say so in the vid.
> 
> [ the OR15 with and without my TOD pedal. - YouTube[/ame]





I have a 1971 OR 120 that is killer and my no.1 (1981 Marshall Vertical Inputs a very close second). Sure, she ain't the prettiest girl in the bunch but her tone is amazing....even the metal heads in my band begrudgingly agree. I love the power and how this amp fills a room. She will never leave the stable until she is pulled from my grasp on my death bed.

Other amps in the stable:

1974 Marshall Super Modded by Lee Jackson
1966 Fender Blackface
1970 Laney Supergroup
1970 West (with matching cab)
1970 Sunn Model T (original, not a reissue)
1987 Silver Jubilee Combo (when I am lazy and don't wanna lug a head and cab)

There is no shortage of tone in my studio....ever.

Jamvu


----------



## shooto

2 CR120Cs owner here...my stereo live rig


----------



## solarburn

I want this one. Go with my Black Orange PPC 412.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-100-mkiii-100-watt-2-channel-tube-head-black


----------



## FleshOnGear

Orange and Slash



__ FleshOnGear
__ Oct 3, 2020


----------



## jamvu

FleshOnGear said:


> Orange and Slash
> 
> 
> 
> __ FleshOnGear
> __ Oct 3, 2020




Is that an original OR 100 or a reissue.....she looks so clean.


----------



## FleshOnGear

It’s the modern OR, not an original. It would be cool if it were an original!


----------



## houseofrock

jamvu said:


> I have a 1971 OR 120 that is killer and my no.1 (1981 Marshall Vertical Inputs a very close second). Sure, she ain't the prettiest girl in the bunch but her tone is amazing....even the metal heads in my band begrudgingly agree. I love the power and how this amp fills a room. She will never leave the stable until she is pulled from my grasp on my death bed.
> 
> Other amps in the stable:
> 
> 1974 Marshall Super Modded by Lee Jackson
> 1966 Fender Blackface
> 1970 Laney Supergroup
> 1970 West (with matching cab)
> 1970 Sunn Model T (original, not a reissue)
> 1987 Silver Jubilee Combo (when I am lazy and don't wanna lug a head and cab)
> 
> There is no shortage of tone in my studio....ever.
> 
> Jamvu



How does the Sunn Model T compare in tone to the Laney Super Group, Orange OR120, and the Marshall Super Lead?


----------



## jamvu

Wow, u are talking about 4 diffetent animals, lol.

The Laney and the Marshalls are similar in tone/crunch/squeal...but the Laney has a lower bottom. All are great in their own right.

The Sunn and the Orange are also fairly similar except that the Orange has a creamier tone than the Sunn. The Sunn is technically a bass amp I believe that is sometimes used with guitar so obviously it has a beefier lower end than the Orange.

The Sunn is very loud and punchy, similar to the Orange but the Orange has crispier tones.

Jamvu


----------

